# WoW Grafik



## Kuisito (10. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend,
als ich mir paar Videos von kommenden MMO's so angeguckt habe,
hab ich mir gedacht, wie es Blizzard es mit WoW noch schafft, ihre Kunden zu behalten. Ich meine, die anderen Spiele sehen echt genial aus! Selbst altaere Spiele, wie z.b Lotro habens doch auch gemeistern, was rauszuholen!

Was meint ihr dazu?


Paar Beispiele:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9mXF0cYkltw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xFgszdgCdmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GPL_Zw0jNdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hassmaske (10. Oktober 2010)

nicht alles was glänzt ist gold!
es hängt von vielen faktoren ab w.z.b. spielmechanik, story, gameplay, support und und und
blizz geht auf die wünsche von seinen kunden ein, bringt regelmäßig updates und wenn man ehrlich ist war wow das erste richtige mmo spiel was man zocken konnte ohne irwo geld bezahlen zu müssen für die nächst bessere rüsstung und ohne 1000 bugs


----------



## bakl (10. Oktober 2010)

um meinen senf dazu zugeben nicht nur offline spiele sondern auch andere mmorpgs sind wirlich teilweise besser als WOW was ich denoch an WOW toll finde ist halt den sagen wir mal eingebauten p...meter ich habe so und soviel acm und so viel epics und mounts etc wenn man die zeit dafür hat ok, aber grafik mm da hätten blizz wirglich einniges besser machen können, auch wenn einige meinen genau das ist das tolle an WOW aber mal erlich sagen wir mal crysis auch wenn es eine eigene engen hatt ,aber denoch wissen die macher sie können augenkino machen und warum rändert dann blizz nur ihre vids und nicht die spiele so GEIL ?Ich glaube einfach weil 40-70% der user ältere pc haben und sie auf deren wünsche eingehen was natürlich wiederum suport bedeutet ,aber sie könnten mehr machen ........ ah btw sry für die Rechtschreibfehler hab einiges intus xD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Oktober 2010)

weil die grafik wayne ist wenn das psiel dahinter gut ist. die grafik ist noch nicht so schlecht das sie einfch nur abschreckt


----------



## Zizeel (10. Oktober 2010)

kann mir wow nicht mit so einer grafik vorstellen 
spiele wie wow und cs(s) sind so beliebt weil du sie auf jedem pc spielen kannst


----------



## teroa (10. Oktober 2010)

naja nen teil trägt die grafik schon bei...
ich wäre dafür das wow nen 2clienten bekommt so wie es bei eve der fall war der 1client für die lowbudgetrechner und der 2 client für besser betuchte rechner..


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Oktober 2010)

Das zeigt malwieder wiewenig ahnung manche leute haben, nen Grafikspiel ohne Story, Gameplay, Content, PVE und PVP und ohne Quests will doch Niemand zocken. Ich denke Jeder mmoler verzichtet auf Grafik für eben eins der anderen Teile.. naja gut jmd der nur Pvp macht nimmt natürlich das Grafik PVP spiel statt das mit Pve und Pvp in Hässlich.

Wow war einfach von anfang an sehr Groß und beliebt. Es wächst stätig.. zudem kommen immer mehr Leute zum Zocken (nicht nur Kinder die langsam alt genug werden, nein Gaming wird eh immer beliebter.. ich denke das es durchaus leute gibt die 20-30 Jahre alt sind und noch nie bis wenig gespielt haben, oder eben noch kein MMO. Und jeder der zum MMO genre kommt, oder die meisten, die Probieren WOW aus, da man davon am meisten Hört und als erstes liest wenn man nach MMos sucht.




teroa schrieb:


> naja nen teil trägt die grafik schon bei...
> ich wäre dafür das wow nen 2clienten bekommt so wie es bei eve der fall war der 1client für die lowbudgetrechner und der 2 client für besser betuchte rechner..




Ich bin Leider kein Experte.. aber.. wäre das eig einfach sowas wo man sagt okey wir setzten uns mal 3 Monate hin.. oder wäre das Eher nen Mammutprojekt.. 5 Jahre wow 3 Addons.. 2 Jahre arbeit für die Grafik oder so?

Naja die Frage stellt sich natürlich auch wieviel MEHR leute würden WOW dann zocken, inwieweit würde sich eine Solch gewaltige Budget investition auszahlen.


----------



## Nahemis (10. Oktober 2010)

Leider ist auch die Performance für die gebotene Grafik nicht so gut bei WoW find ich. Die Technik ist eben schon weiter. Aber ein mmo läuft meißt bis zu 10 Jahre.

Es ist aber auch ein Klischee das grafisch gute Spiele keinen Content hätten. Aion z.B hat für sein Alter schon gut was an Content zu bieten und die Grafik sieht spitze aus obwohl die Engine auch nicht die neueste ist.


----------



## PuNkFaCe (10. Oktober 2010)

Gute Spiele sind nicht von der Grafik abhängig im gegenteil . 
Alle Hersteller meinen immer mit besserer Grafik mehr leute zu locken .
Ich spiele heute noch Games mit 2D Grafik weil sie spaß machen wie Zelda z.b .
Man sieht auch bei Games wie Final Fantasy das mehr wert auf gut Grafik gelegt wird , was die Fans wirklich wollen ist dem Hersteller dabei egal...
Jeder der ein Fan von FF ist versteht was ich meine (Und auch mehrere Teile gespielt hat).
WoW ist einfach erfolgreich weil es gut ist und so wird es auch bleiben !!!


----------



## Braamséry (10. Oktober 2010)

Das was du ansprichst ist schon richtig.

Ich fand in Aion die Grafik auch immer sehr sehr geil, auch wenn manche da anders denken, aber die WoW Grafik ist einfach perfekt für WoW.
Warum?
Weil sie selten ist.

Viele Spiele versuchen dem Ideal der realen Welt so nah wie möglich zu kommen.

In WoW wird das nichtmal versucht. Sie sagen sich, dass es eben eine Fantasywelt ist. Da gibt es Dinge die es in echt niemals geben würde und so soll die Welt aussehen.

Das außenrum sprech ich hier extra nicht an.


----------



## Leesan (10. Oktober 2010)

einfach nur /sign zu den anderen Komis zudem wieso ein Video von der Gamescom über GW2 das kann WoW noch garkeine Spieler nehmen da es noch nicht draußen ist.


----------



## DJKM (10. Oktober 2010)

Was man auch nicht vergessen darf WoW läuft auf fast jedem PC bei vernünftigem Einstellen Vernünftig 
bei anderen spielen gerade mit besserer Grafik bekommen viele schon probleme


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Oktober 2010)

> Ich bin Leider kein Experte.. aber.. wäre das eig einfach sowas wo man sagt okey wir setzten uns mal 3 Monate hin.. oder wäre das Eher nen Mammutprojekt.. 5 Jahre wow 3 Addons.. 2 Jahre arbeit für die Grafik oder so?



Ist nicht mal eben so gemacht.

Alles muss neu gemacht werden(JEDES Model).
Dann muss eine komplett neue Grafik Engine her.
Dann muss natürlich einiges angepasst werden.
Und bestimmt noch mehr. 

Viel zu teuer.


----------



## Mayestic (10. Oktober 2010)

ich finde grafik nicht uninteressant aber ein spiel das keine highend grafik hat läuft auch noch auf rechnern älteren kalibers.
ich habe einige der titel gespielt die du aufgelistet hast. teilweise länger als 6 monate aber iwann war eben die luft raus und da hilft auch die beste grafik nichts.
wow ist halt wiealt jetzt ? 5 Jahre etwa ? also ist die grafik schonmal mindestens genauso alt.
es wird sich mit sicherheit in der nächsten zeit grafisch was ändern, worgen und goblins sehen besser aus als die alten rassen aber solche grafischen highlights wie z.b. aion wird wow grafisch nie das wasser reichen.
ist aber auch nicht sonderlich schlimm. 
ich z.b. spiele heute immernoch ca 3-4 monate im jahr aus nostalgiegründen ultima online und das ist mal längst überholt aber das spiel und die leute gefallen mir, ich vermisse sie und nur weil ein spiel eine scheiss oder nicht mehr zeitgemäße grafik hat ist es nicht schlecht.
aber da legt eben jeder seine eigenen vorlieben fest. 
es gibt sicherlich genug spieler die niemals ein spiel spielen würden was ihnen grafisch nicht zusagt dafür aber von spielaufbau etc total genial wäre, was wow nicht ist, keine sorge 

ich spiele wow aus langzeitmotivation aber wie schon oben erwähnt habe ich immer wieder sehr lange wow pausen. jetzt z.b. fast 12 monate.
auch ich kann wow nicht immer spielen, nicht durchgehend ausschließlich wow. es gibt da draußen richtig erstklassige spiele mit fantastischer grafik und fantastischen bugs oder ungereimtheiten die mich immer wieder zu wow zurückkehren lassen weil das fast fehlerfrei läuft nach sovielen jahren auch kein wunder und da verschmerzen sich für mi ch die grafischen unzulänglichkeiten eher als die unspielbarkeit frischer onlinespiele. 
dann lieber nochmal 6 monate wow zocken und dann z.b. nochmal aion spielen und schaun was sich so getan hat im land der spiele mit der erstklassigen grafik 


ich denke auf grund der kosten wird es keine wesentlichen verbesserungen grafischer natur in wow geben 
das wäre dann wohl eher was für wow 2 aber das wirds nicht geben solange bei wow 1 der rubel so rollt wie zur zeit und ein ende ist da ja nicht wirklich in sicht


----------



## Pro328 (10. Oktober 2010)

Viele leute spielen WoW wegen dieser Comic Grafik !


----------



## Tikume (10. Oktober 2010)

Ultima Online und Everquest laufen auch noch. Und das sicher nicht weil EA und Sony so karikativ veranlagt sind.

Grafik spielt bei einem MMO eine weitaus geringere Rolle als z.B. bei einem Shooter.


----------



## Luc - (10. Oktober 2010)

WoW ist WoW,überleg mal du hättest in WoW die Grafik von Aion ?

Da würd ich ausrasten und das Spiel in die Tonne treten, sorry,aber so ist es nunmal :')

MfG Luc -


----------



## Orthrus (10. Oktober 2010)

Mal umgekehrt gefragt, könntest du dauerhaft mit jemandem eine Partnerschaft eingehen die/der ein super Aussehen hat, aber den IQ einer Scheibe Toast?


Mit untoten Grüßen...


----------



## Yiraja (10. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> naja nen teil trägt die grafik schon bei...
> ich wäre dafür das wow nen 2clienten bekommt so wie es bei eve der fall war der 1client für die lowbudgetrechner und der 2 client für besser betuchte rechner..



wow hat einfach die typische warcraft style grafik daran wird und sollte sich auch nichts ändern mit diversen addons kann man fein tuning an den grafik einstellungen vornehmen wem das nicht reicht der soll sich nen anderes mmo suchen und die grafik 
von der herr der ringe is schrottig, dann schon eher AION.
Und 2 clients ist absoluter schwachsinn weil man ja die möglichkeit hat an den grafikoptionen einstellungen beliebig zu ändern.


----------



## Cartman666 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ein MMO darf man nicht mit Sachen wie Crysis vergleichen. Die aktuellen Grafikprotztitel sind nicht darauf ausgelegt, mal eben mehrere Dutzend verschieden aussehende Spielfiguren gleichzeitig zu zeigen. Von daher muss ein MMO schon Abstriche bei der Grafik machen.

Klar, die Engine von WoW ist nicht mehr taufrisch, es wird aber immer an Verbesserungen gearbeitet. Wenn man sich z.B. die Texturen der Ausrüstung über die Jahre anschaut, da hat sich was getan.

Übrigens sieht die Grafik von SW-TOR auch nicht wirklich toll aus. Zumindest hat mich das bisher Gezeigte nicht vom Hocker gehauen.

Übrigens haben auch andere Spiele ihre grafischen Schwächen. Z.B. hat mich die Grafikengine von Herr der Ringe nervös gemacht, weil dort z.B. die Bäume in verschiedenen Qualitätsstufen vorhanden sind und dann unvermutet mit einem "Plopp" sieht der Baum in 25 Metern Entfernung völlig anders aus, wenn das bessere Modell beim Näherkommen eingeblendet wird. Und auch andere Objekte ploppten da immer auf, was die ganze Grafik sehr unruhig gemacht hat, auch auf maximalen Einstellungen.

Auch der Grafikstil ist wichtig, z.B. mag ich in einem MMO keine auf Realismus polierte Grafik oder Japan-Anime.


----------



## Pro328 (10. Oktober 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Mal umgekehrt gefragt, könntest du dauerhaft mit jemandem eine Partnerschaft eingehen die/der ein super Aussehen hat, aber den IQ einer Scheibe Toast?
> 
> 
> Mit untoten Grüßen...



Sexy Blondinen sind doch immer gut !


----------



## sam72 (10. Oktober 2010)

es soll "kiddis" geben, deren eltern nicht viel geld verdienen und trotzdem wow zocken wollen. für solche ist die grafik ok. für andere oder erwachsene spieler mit eigenem verdienst, mag die grafik veraltet sein. trotzdem spiele ich z.b. wow immer noch gerne. in anbetracht, das ich zu c64 zeiten gespielt habe und meine "erste" spielkonsole ein atari 2600 von 1979 war, beklage ich mich nicht über die grafik. wer einmal sich ein video von z.b. "elite" auf dem c64 angeschaut hat, der weiss was ich meine. leider wird in der heutigen zeit grafik überbewertet. was nützt mir ne tolle grafik, wenn das spiel selbst mir keinen spass macht oder die inhalte auf kosten der grafik leiden mussten? wow macht spass, auch wenn die grafik dem heutigen standard nicht mehr entspricht. 

wie war mal ein spruch? RL, die grafik ist toll, nur der inhalt ist langweilig 

siehe everquest. ich kenne einige die das spiel heute noch spielen....grafik ist da wohl das letzte!


----------



## Cloudhunter (10. Oktober 2010)

Also ich find den Grafikstiel von WoW super. 
Liegt aber wohl daran das ich Warcraft seit dem ersten Teil gespielt habe und einfach auf den Stiel von Warcraft 3 stehe. 
Wenn ich mich richtig erinner ist die Engine von WoW ne modifizierte Version der Engine von Warcraft 3 und dafür schauts doch gar net so schlecht aus.
Außerdem ist bei nem MMO die Grafik zweitrangig. Was viele Leute meiner Meinung nach bei WoW hält ist oft auch die Tatsache das man seit Jahren mit den gleichen Leuten spielt. 
Ich bin jetzt seit über 4,5 Jahren in der gleichen Gilde und da verbindet einen schon was nach so ner Zeit (vor allem wenn man n großen Teil mittlerweile auch real kennt). 
Solang die nicht alle mit zu nem neuen Spiel wechseln bleib ich lieber bei nem ordentlichen Spiel mit schlechterer Grafik. 
(und ja ich hab schon des eine oder andere MMO neben WoW gespielt, aber ich komm doch spätestens nach 2 Monaten zu WoW und meinen Gildis zurück :-)) )


----------



## Muahdib (10. Oktober 2010)

Wie so oft schon gesagt Grafik ist nicht alles .... 

Wenn man überlegt wer alles so WoW Spielt da fallen viele auch drunter die einfach nur mal so Spass
haben möchten und nicht gleich einen neuen Rechner kaufen wollen nur um die hübsche Grafik zu
sehen und dann merken daß das Gameplay nicht stimmt . 

Bessere Items schönere Mounts und alles andere bieten auch viele der anderen MMO´s aber selten
eine so grosse Spielwelt welche auch noch recht Bugfrei ist und wenn ein Bug bekannt wird kann
es sein das er recht schnell gefixt wird ( Ausnahmen gibts immer mal ) .

WoW ist nicht stures draufkloppen auf einen Gegner 11111111 u.s.w. sondern wer sich gut
bewegen und auch die Angriffe richtig kombinieren tut kommt besser vorran .

Weitere Fakten sind einfach das der Spielstart einfach gehalten ist alles schön Erklärt wird
wenn man sich die Zeit zum lesen nimmt . Mit der Zeit wird das Spiel auch viel komplexer und man
wird immer wieder aufs neue getestet um besser zu werden und sich mit dem Spiel und
den Tacktiken auseinanderzusetzen .


----------



## Acid_1 (10. Oktober 2010)

Gerade der Comicstil von WoW macht für mich den optischen Reiz des Spiels aus.
Ich würde keine andere Grafik für dieses Spiel wollen. 
Blizz schraubt ja auch immer wieder dran rum. Die Texturen sind verbessert und das Wasser sieht jetzt richtig gut aus.
Ich spiels ja auch, weil mir das Spiel an sich so gefällt, da ist Grafik eher zweitrangig.
Wer Spiele wegen der Grafik spielt, der sollte bei Bioshock2 o.ä. bleiben


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (10. Oktober 2010)

Sorry... Grafik, Grafik und abermalls tolle Grafik ist nunmal nicht alles was ein Spiel ausmacht. In diesem Falle hätte Blizzard nämlich schon verloren. 

Ein Spiel ist von vielen Faktoren abhängig: 

- Balancing: Zwar immer ein wenig schlecht in WoW, aber es wird auch monatlich zumindest anders, da immer wieder am Balancing der Klassen gefeilt wird

- Grafik: In WoW ist die Grafik natürlich noch altbacken. Aber wer die News und so weiter mit verfolgt wird merken, dass Blizzard an der Grafik beginnt zu schrauben. Es fing mit
den deutlich detaillierteren Druidenmodellen an, dann die 100%ig besseren Schatten und nun kommen mit Cataclysm auch noch Wasserspiegelungen dazu. Blizzard zeigt: "Wir können was und wir tun was um euch bessere Grafik zu bieten

- Story: Blizzard sind wahre Geschichtenerzähler. Holt man sich die Bücher von WoW ist man auch genau im Bilde wer die ganzen Leute und Personen überhaupt sind. Dazu ließt man noch richtig gutes Material. Ich habe alle Bücher und bin der Meinung dass die Story von WoW, die Story aller anderen Fantasyuniversen deutlich abhängt, einschließlich "Der Herr der Ringe".

- Musik: Epische Soundtracks, gute Stimmung. Wenn man in Ulduar kurz vor Kologarn steht weiß man wovon ich spreche, aber auch der Rest der gesamten Musik die Blizzard im Spiel hat grenzt schon fast an ein perfektes orchestriales Feeling. Da viele allerdings neben dem Spielen andere Musik hören wird diese leider in den Hintergrund geschoben, weswegen die Musik für viele (leider) kein Punkt Wert ist. 

- Keine Instanzierten Gebiete: Anders wie z.B in Guild Wars sind die Gebiete voll begehbar. Man kann immer und überall wen treffen und wenn dieser gerade von einem Elite vermöbelt wird dann überlege ich schon ob man helfen sollte oder nicht. Oder man kann am Ende der Welt einen alten Bekannten wiedertreffen. Richtig klasse und auch gut für den nächsten Punkt. 

- RP: Das RP in WoW existiert noch, auch wenn teilweise nur noch sehr schleppend. WoW macht weniger Spaß wenn man auf einem RP-Realm sein möchte und dort Rollenspiel betreiben will. Das Problem hierbei sind weniger die Rollenspieler, sondern eher die Raider die extra auf den Realm kamen und Serverfirstkills einzuheimsen. Diese machen meistens die schöne RP-Atmosphäre mit ihren Spams im Allgemeinen/Handel kaputt. Schade!!

- PVE: Die Instanzen sind seit Classic immer noch das Beste was Blizzard je zustande bringt. Selbst das Colosseum der Kreuzfahrer war für mich eine Instanz, der ich noch die Note 3 verpasst hätte. Warum? Die Bosse waren mit großem Ideenreichtum besetzt, schon Gormok der Pfähler der mit Kobolden um sich warf die sich erstmal auf den Rücken von Leute setzten und ihnen auf den Kopf schlug - einfach eine Klasse Idee. Und die Musik ist dort auch nicht schlecht. 


Fazit: Gut... WoW mag auch heute noch an vielen Sachen schwächeln, aber offenbar ist ein MMORPG niemals fertig und so wird es auch sein. Jedes MMORPG hat so seine Fehler, es kommt immer auf die Person an ob man Fehler verzeiht. Ich verzeihe Blizzard derzeit bei dem was sie bisher an nicht gutes abgeliefert haben und das einzige was ich nicht so dolle finde ist das mit den Realnamen im Forum oder das RealID-System. Ansonsten bleibt Blizzard bei mir noch Topentwickler Nummer... verdammt... habe BioWare mit ME vergessen... bleibt Blizzard bei mir im MMORPG und Strategiebereich die Nummer 1


----------



## Leviathan666 (10. Oktober 2010)

Spielspaß hat nicht unbedingt was mit Highend-Grafik zutun.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Oktober 2010)

Wenns ne Frage der Graphikqualität wäre würden wir alle diesen dusseligen Asia-Schnetzler Aion zocken....tun wir aber nicht.


----------



## Nahemis (10. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenns ne Frage der Graphikqualität wäre würden wir alle diesen dusseligen Asia-Schnetzler Aion zocken....tun wir aber nicht.




Danke du Pappnase ich spiele Aion und mir gefällt es  


Einige sind der Meinung gute Grafik= schlechter Spielinhalt.....das ist *unfug!

*Gerade mit neuer Grafikengine wie z.B der CryEngine läßt sich schnell und einfach neue Gebiete erstellen. Das geht um einiges schneller und unkomplizierter als bei der WoW-Engine.

Was man sagen könnte wäre... beste Grafik= neues Spiel= weniger Content wie ein mmo das schon seit viel Jahren draussen ist mit der X-ten Erweiterung!
MMMORPG´s wachsen erst mit den Jahren. 

Die CryEngine hat viele Möglichkeiten, wie man hier in dem Video sieht:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-D9oINHI11E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WCEVYOh-L1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Grafikupdate ist bei Aion möglich und was die Entwickler sich vorstellen seht ihr hier (auch im CryEngine Trailer zu sehen): 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Wasseranimation



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt einen neuen "Blend Shading" Effekt, welcher für Umgebungsveränderung im Zusammenhang mit dem Wetter genutzt wird.
Zu sehen im Aion Vision Trailer ab 3:05 und im CryEngine3 GDC 2010 Trailer ab 0:43.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das sind doch schonmal tolle Möglichkeiten und die Performance wird nur geringfügig beeinträchtigt!


----------



## Shamiden (10. Oktober 2010)

also die es ist eig so die meisten leute ie spielen wegen der grafik und die meisten die nicht spielen tuns nich  wegen der grafik....
is zumindest in meinem umfeld so


----------



## Orthrus (10. Oktober 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Einige sind der Meinung gute Grafik= schlechter Spielinhalt.....das ist *unfug!
> *



Die Ansicht seh ich hier gar nicht stark vertreten.
Die Aussagen gehen eher dahin, dass Spielinhalt der nicht gefällt, auch von einer noch so tollen Grafik nicht herausgerissen wird...

Und selbst wenn Aion ab morgen das abwechselungsreichste Gameplay ever anbietet und seine Grafik noch 2x poliert,
wird es immer noch Leute wie mich geben, die keine Lust auf Anime Chars & NPC's haben...


Mit untoten Grüßen...


----------



## Mongo3 (10. Oktober 2010)

Der Comic Style passt einach zu WoW. Die Grafik von Aion würde mir bei WoW nicht gefallen. 

Und mal eben ne komplett neue Engine für WoW machen ist nicht. Aber das wurde schon oft genug gesagt und dieses Thema wurde auch schon sehr oft angesprochen. (Sollte eigentlich mit der SuFu gefunden werden)

Und zur Grafik von SWToR. Das Spiel ist noch lang net fertig (Closed Beta nur in Nordamerika und für Europa noch nichts angekündigt) und so viel wie ich gehört /gelesen habe soll an der Grafik noch gearbeitet werden.

MFG und Vettel hat endlich ma wieder gewonnen


----------



## Potpotom (10. Oktober 2010)

Also mir gefällt die Grafik bei WoW auch nach 5 Jahren noch... dass andere Spiele bessere Grafiken haben ist unbestritten. Wäre schön wenn das bei WoW auch so wäre - aber das macht das Spiel in meinen Augen weder besser noch schlechter sondern ist nur, Beiwerk.


----------



## xerkxes (10. Oktober 2010)

Exzellente Grafik wird im MMORPG-Genre nicht wirklich hoch bewertet, wie der Markt zeigt.

Veraltete Grafik bringt auch viele Vorteile mit sich.


----------



## Nahemis (10. Oktober 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn Aion ab morgen das abwechselungsreichste Gameplay ever anbietet und seine Grafik noch 2x poliert,
> wird es immer noch Leute wie mich geben, die keine Lust auf Anime Chars & NPC's haben...
> 
> 
> Mit untoten Grüßen...



Gibt auch genügend Leute wie mich die Todesrittergnome mit Lila Zopfen und die BonBon-Grafik von WoW schrecklich finden. Und ob Wow so ein tolles Gameplay hat wage ich zu bezweifeln oder warst du in letzter Zeit mal in einer Instanz. Das ganze weggebombe kann man doch nicht Gameplay nennen.


----------



## heiduei (10. Oktober 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Aion z.B hat für sein Alter schon gut was an Content zu bieten und die Grafik sieht spitze aus obwohl die Engine auch nicht die neueste ist.



Wie sagte Eric Cartman? : ICH WILL GTA CHINATOWN WARS FÜR DEN NINTENDO DS ! xD


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Oktober 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ich bin Leider kein Experte.. aber.. wäre das eig einfach sowas wo man sagt okey wir setzten uns mal 3 Monate hin.. oder wäre das Eher nen Mammutprojekt.. 5 Jahre wow 3 Addons.. 2 Jahre arbeit für die Grafik oder so?


Überlege mal die relativ lange Zeit die Blizzard für die kleinen Änderungen in WotLK brauchte, damit man es auch in China veröffentlichen durfte. Es lag zwar nicht nur daran, aber es dauerte insgesamt 1 1/2 Jahre.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. Oktober 2010)

gameplay ist in einem mmo>>>RPG<<< viel wichtiger als die Grafik. was bringt mir ein Spiel, bei dem die grafik hammer ist, aber das spielerisch einfach keinen saß macht? oder ein rollenspiel, das keine oder nur eine bescheidene story hat?


----------



## Brannys (10. Oktober 2010)

Bevor man die Grafik von WoW kritisiert, sollte man auch vorab beachten, dass es auch am eigenen PC/Laptop liegen kann. Mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1200sieht WoW wirklich gut aus. wer z.B. ein "Alienware" als PC/ Notebook hat, kommt da voll auf seine Kosten.

Aber auch mit Cataclysm wird sich die Grafik verbessern. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P0-ni7qvKQ&feature=player_embedded

Das Video zeigt bereits die verbesserte Grafik.

Wer dann immer noch nicht zufrieden ist, der sollte sich einen leistungsfähigen Rechner kaufen, zumindest mal eine anständige Grafikkarte, denn Cataclysm stellt eh höhere Ansprüche. 
Also am besten, wenn am 07.12.10 Cataclysm auf den Markt kommt, zu Weihnachten einen neuen PC wünschen.


----------



## Kartonics (10. Oktober 2010)

Pro328 schrieb:


> Viele leute spielen WoW wegen dieser Comic Grafik ! ausserdem könnten dann die hartz 4 leute mit Billig PC dann nicht mehr spielen.. das wollen wir doch nciht ?!




tja so wie du schreibst wirst du wohl auch zu dieser Sorte gehören...


----------



## Nusku (10. Oktober 2010)

Grafik ist nicht alles. Guck Dir zb T4c an. Findest Du hier: http://www.realmud.com/ . Das Spiel ist aus den 90er. Hat eine Grafik aus Diablo1 Zeiten. Aber bis heute imme rnoch das Beste Quest und Chat System aller Online Games. Deswegen lebt es noch.


----------



## Schlaviner (10. Oktober 2010)

hassmaske schrieb:


> nicht alles was glänzt ist gold!
> es hängt von vielen faktoren ab w.z.b. spielmechanik, story, gameplay, support und und und
> blizz geht auf die wünsche von seinen kunden ein, bringt regelmäßig updates und wenn man ehrlich ist war wow das erste richtige mmo spiel was man zocken konnte ohne irwo geld bezahlen zu müssen für die nächst bessere rüsstung und ohne 1000 bugs



Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen


----------



## Benihime (10. Oktober 2010)

Das erste was Blizzard machen sollte, ist die Engine zu optimieren, es kann nicht sein das ich bei einem fast 6 Jahre altem Spiel mit weniger als 60 fps rumgurken muss und bei Aion konstant 110 fps habe.


----------



## Orthrus (10. Oktober 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Gibt auch genügend Leute wie mich die Todesrittergnome mit Lila Zopfen und die BonBon-Grafik von WoW schrecklich finden. Und ob Wow so ein tolles Gameplay hat wage ich zu bezweifeln oder warst du in letzter Zeit mal in einer Instanz. Das ganze weggebombe kann man doch nicht Gameplay nennen.



Also hier in Desolace ist grade nix "BonBon"-Farben (das _Bonbon_ (französisch, abgeleitet von bon: gut)
und "Lila Zopfen"-Todesrittergnome seh ich sowohl in der Horde, als auch auf dem Server nur seltenst.... (eigentlich noch nie)
aber ja, natürlich ist Aion bekannt für seine ausgeklügelten Bossmechaniken.... 

Warum fühlt ihr euch immer gleich angepinkelt, wenn man eure Vorlieben nicht teilt?

Ist ja nicht so wie bei erwachsenen Hello Kitty-Fans, denen ich beim Betrachten einer Figur die schon Achtjährige intellektuell unterfordert, eine infantile Regression unterstelle und den Besuch beim Therapeuten ihres Vertrauens empfehle....


Mit untoten Grüßen


----------



## Nahemis (10. Oktober 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Also hier in Desolace ist grade nix "BonBon"-Farben (das _Bonbon_ (französisch, abgeleitet von bon: gut)
> und "Lila Zopfen"-Todesrittergnome seh ich sowohl in der Horde, als auch auf dem Server nur seltenst.... (eigentlich noch nie)
> aber ja, natürlich ist Aion bekannt für seine ausgeklügelten Bossmechaniken....
> 
> ...




Aion ist um einiges Anspruchsvoller als den dummes WoW!!


----------



## b1sh0p (10. Oktober 2010)

Weil Spielspaß und Balance wichtiger sind als Grafik. Deswegen 

Außerdem ist diese "schlechte" Grafik von Blizzard ja gewollt. Dieser Comic-Look gehört eben zu Warcraft. Und ich glaube wenn man den mit zu vielen Effekten zuballern würde, würde es nur schlimm aussehen.


----------



## heiduei (10. Oktober 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Aion ist um einiges Anspruchsvoller als den dummes WoW!!



wow...nich glewich so hart ...
ich hab 3 tage aion gespielt, und das erste was meine Mutter zu mir gesagt hat als sie es das erste mal gesehen hat war :"Ähm, wenn du China magst, können wir ja malwieder zum Chinesen um die Ecke..." True story   

achja, wenn du aion spielst, warum bist du dann in nem WoW-Thread ??? xD


----------



## Barkyo (10. Oktober 2010)

wow hat halt ganz einfach seinen eigenen charme und macht btw auch ne menge richtig was andere mmos verbockt haben
außerdem läufts noch auf jedem rechner der auch gerne 5 jahre alt is (wie meiner z.b) =)


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Oktober 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Aion ist um einiges Anspruchsvoller als den dummes WoW!!



Stupide immer und immer wieder die selben Mobs zu grinden ist echt anspruchsvoll. 

Ja, ich hab drei Chars auf Level 11 gezockt, bereits da ging das Grinding los...


----------



## Yiraja (10. Oktober 2010)

jo und so toll ist AION definitv nicht wie alle sagen die Oberfläche und das Äußere mag toll aussehen aber der kern ist bullshit und wow überzeugt halt definitv in mehr punkten also diverse andere mmos. wer meint das ihm/ihr die wow grafik zu schlecht 
ist sollte sich mal bei google schlau machen und z.b mal nach addons wie tweakwow suchen da kann man noch n paar grafik einstellungen änderen


----------



## Orthrus (10. Oktober 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Aion ist um einiges Anspruchsvoller als den dummes WoW!!



Meine letzte Antwort an Dich,
denn Dein Posting spricht für sich selbst und ich darf diese Form der Antwort wohl als klassisches Knock Out verstehen...

Ich hoffe Du bist nicht repräsentativ für die Aion-Spielerschaft, denn sonst tut es mir für das Game wirklich leid.


Mit untoten Grüßen...


----------



## Progamer13332 (10. Oktober 2010)

ehm die WoW grafik bringt mehr emotion und liebe zum detail rüber als crysis teilweise von daher :>


----------



## wowfighter (10. Oktober 2010)

Mit Cataclysm kommt eh nen grafik Update was ziehmlich geil ist.


----------



## PiRho (10. Oktober 2010)

Diablo II zockt man eigentlich auch nicht wegen der Graphik, sondern weil das Spielgefühl einfach geil ist...


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Oktober 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Einige sind der Meinung gute Grafik= schlechter Spielinhalt.....das ist *unfug!
> *



Das ist wirklich Unfug!

Die richtige Formel lautet: Gute Graphik nicht gleich automatisch gutes Spiel.

Wobei man aber auch beobachten kann, dass bei einigen Spielen offensichtlich ne Menge Kohle in die Gtaphik investiert wurde, und dann stellte man plötzlich fest..huch nix mehr übrig für ordentliches Gameplay


----------



## Nahemis (10. Oktober 2010)

Ach bleibt doch in eurem WoW Sandkasten und werdet glücklich. Immer das selbe mit der WoW community


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. Oktober 2010)

PiRho schrieb:


> Diablo II zockt man eigentlich auch nicht wegen der Graphik, sondern weil das Spielgefühl einfach geil ist...



diablo ll zockt man nicht mehr^^ man lässt seinen bot für sich zocken..da laufen doch wirklich inzwischen mehr bots als spieler rum



Nahemis schrieb:


> Ach bleibt doch in eurem WoW Sandkasten und werdet glücklich. Immer das selbe mit der WoW community



jetzt mal ernsthaft..verpiss dich aus dem wow forum wenn du weder das spiel spielst nocht die community magst. Aion wird eh so enden wie Lotr: erst groß ankündigen dass gratis addons kommen und am ende müssen sie das ganze spiel fake gratis machen, weil sie pleite gehen


----------



## Ondorie (10. Oktober 2010)

Also wer WoW wegen der Grafik zockt macht sowiso etwas falsch. Ich würd nichtmal im Traum daran denken mich über so etwas belanglosen aufzuregen. Ich zocke noch heute die alten teile von Starcraft, Diablo, Warcraft und nicht wegen der endgeilen Grafik die es dort gibt  sondern Story
Zu den anderen Spielen kann/will ich nichts sagen, ich kenn sie nicht und mich interresierts nicht
ps wer jetzt meint ich hab nen 10 Jahre alten PC der täuscht sich, er is 3 Jahre alt


----------



## Männchen (10. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> naja nen teil trägt die grafik schon bei...
> ich wäre dafür das wow nen 2clienten bekommt so wie es bei eve der fall war der 1client für die lowbudgetrechner und der 2 client für besser betuchte rechner..



Das stimmt absolut nicht. Die Diablo-Reihe hat auch nie durch Grafik herausgestochen, ist aber nach wie vor eine der beliebtesten Spielereihen. Und wenn man z.B. die Anno oder Siedler Reihe betrachtet ... die beliebtesten Teile waren nicht die grafisch opulenten, sondern die, die mehr Spielspaß bereitet hatten. 
Aber die Meinung, das Grafik über alles steht ist sicher ein "Generationsproblem" ... bei den jüngeren Generationen scheint die Optik generell über alles zu gehen ... in allen Lebensbereichen. 
WoW hält 54% Marktanteil ... also mehr als alle MMO's, mit ach so viel besserer Grafik zusammen ... seltsam oder? /Ironie aus


----------



## king1608 (10. Oktober 2010)

Zizeel schrieb:


> kann mir wow nicht mit so einer grafik vorstellen
> spiele wie wow und cs(s) sind so beliebt weil du sie auf jedem pc spielen kannst



Mehr muss man dazu garnicht mehr sagen !


----------



## pollo07 (10. Oktober 2010)

Du könntest ja TweakWoW benutzen, damit kannst du aus der Grafik das letzte bisschen herauskitzeln. 
Bin sehr zufrieden mit diesem Addon. Wenn du die hohen Einstellungen mit diesem Addon und die Ultra Einstellungen von WoW vergleichst, ist da ein gewaltiger Unterschied. 

Macht auch viel mehr Fun des Teil


----------



## Kokoros (10. Oktober 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> weil die grafik wayne ist wenn das psiel dahinter gut ist. die grafik ist noch nicht so schlecht das sie einfch nur abschreckt



Was ist an WoW denn fesselnd? Jedes Wochenende mit der Gilde (wenn mans genau nimmt) grinden zu gehn? Zwischen den "schweren Grind Raids" geht man dann daylie quests Grinden. Wow schafft es nicht mehr die MMo Grind elemente zu verstecken, sondern legt sie offen da und anscheinend mögen Das die Leute.
Die meisten wissen ja nichtma warum sie die Bosse killen da keine Ahnung von der Lore haben? Außerdem finde ich, dass die Freundlichkeit der WoW Com. im lezten Jahr ziemlich verloren gegangen ist. Viele WoW spieler sind Heute Leute denen ich auf der Strasse nicht begegnen will. 

Dass soll dann ein gutes Spiel dahinter sein? Ja. Natürlich.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab bereits an meinem c64 damals 1986 freude an Spielen gehabt wo man das Wort Grafik eigentlich nichtmal hätte verwenden dürfen.
Ich finde es teilweise echt arm wie Geil die Kids heute alle auf reine Optik sind. 
Eine gute Grafik macht noch lange kein gutes Spiel.
Sollte ich mal Lust auf Optischeorgasmen haben spiel ich eher nen Shooter als ein MMORPG.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. Oktober 2010)

Kokoros schrieb:


> Was ist an WoW denn fesselnd? Jedes Wochenende mit der Gilde (wenn mans genau nimmt) grinden zu gehn? Zwischen den "schweren Grind Raids" geht man dann daylie quests Grinden. Wow schafft es nicht mehr die MMo Grind elemente zu verstecken, sondern legt sie offen da und anscheinend mögen Das die Leute.
> Die meisten wissen ja nichtma warum sie die Bosse killen da keine Ahnung von der Lore haben? Außerdem finde ich, dass die Freundlichkeit der WoW Com. im lezten Jahr ziemlich verloren gegangen ist. Viele WoW spieler sind Heute Leute denen ich auf der Strasse nicht begegnen will.
> 
> Dass soll dann ein gutes Spiel dahinter sein? Ja. Natürlich.



du hast echt keine ahnung was grinden ist oder? grinden heißt nicht, etwas regelmäßig zu wiederholen sondern bezieht sich auf das lvln, was in grind games ausschließlich durch das töten von monstern ohne quests geschieht. in solchen games gibt es auch kaum bis gar keine story. und wo findest du das in wow? nirgentwo, grinden wird sogar bestraft


----------



## Traklar (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag nur ein MINECRAFT. Wer die Grafik kennt, weiß wovon ich rede, aber ein einfach saugeiles Game, das süchtig macht und nach Wochen des dauerzockens noch Spaß und Überraschungen bereithält.


----------



## wowfighter (10. Oktober 2010)

Kokoros schrieb:


> Was ist an WoW denn fesselnd? Jedes Wochenende mit der Gilde (wenn mans genau nimmt) grinden zu gehn? Zwischen den "schweren Grind Raids" geht man dann daylie quests Grinden. Wow schafft es nicht mehr die MMo Grind elemente zu verstecken, sondern legt sie offen da und anscheinend mögen Das die Leute.
> Die meisten wissen ja nichtma warum sie die Bosse killen da keine Ahnung von der Lore haben? Außerdem finde ich, dass die Freundlichkeit der WoW Com. im lezten Jahr ziemlich verloren gegangen ist. Viele WoW spieler sind Heute Leute denen ich auf der Strasse nicht begegnen will.
> 
> Dass soll dann ein gutes Spiel dahinter sein? Ja. Natürlich.



Du weißt schon das man vor jedem Bossfight in die Geschichte geführt wird..wofür gibt es denn sonst die MajorPatchTrailer...
Und es gibt auch Quests in den Raids die viele Informationen bringen..
Und in WoW grindet man sicher nicht, weil das sogar mit einem Ban bestraft wird also stfu!

Grinden bedeutet nicht das man was wiederholt sondern das man beim leveln wild einfach so mobs killt...


----------



## khain22 (10. Oktober 2010)

hassmaske schrieb:


> nicht alles was glänzt ist gold!
> es hängt von vielen faktoren ab w.z.b. spielmechanik, story, gameplay, support und und und
> blizz geht auf die wünsche von seinen kunden ein, bringt regelmäßig updates und wenn man ehrlich ist war wow das erste richtige mmo spiel was man zocken konnte ohne irwo geld bezahlen zu müssen für die nächst bessere rüsstung und ohne 1000 bugs



ich find wow auch sehr gut so wie es ist aber mit eienr besseren grafik wäre es bestimmt noch viel besser


----------



## Darkblood-666 (10. Oktober 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Ach bleibt doch in eurem WoW Sandkasten und werdet glücklich. Immer das selbe mit der WoW community



Na wenn du repränsentativ für die Aion Community stehst ist die böse WoW Community wohl kein Grund zu Aion zu wechseln.
Ernsthaft! Bleib mal sachlich! Ist doch alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. 
Und nicht jeder WoW-Spieler spielt ausschliesslich nur WoW! HdrO zB. habe ich auch gespielt, abgesehen vom komplexerem Crafting und Charakterentwicklungssystem gefällt es mir halt leider nicht so gut. Am meisten störte mich das Steuern des Chars und das ausführen der Skills, das fühlte sich einfach nicht gut an(schwer zu erklären).

Bei Aion gefällt mir an sich das Grundsetting schon nicht, daher spiel ich es nicht. Ich behaupte aber auch nicht dass es ein schlechtes Spiel sei.
Dann hab ich noch Warhammer ausprobiert wo das Setting eigentlich ganz mein Ding war aber irgendwie fand ich das Questen öde und das PvP gefiel mir auch nicht so recht.


----------



## Cathan (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab schon Spiele gespielt die eine bessere Grafik als WoW haben aber einfach keinen Spaß gemacht haben.
Und das Thema "Wird WoW aussterben wenn [Name eines Spiels einfügen das bald erscheint] drausen ist?" hatten wir schon bei hdro aion WAR ROM.


----------



## Shelung (10. Oktober 2010)

Was viele nicht verstehen ist auch.

Durch den grafik boom braucht man quasi jedes jahr en neuen pc für 600 euro.

Für wow machste dir einmal ne gescheite anschaffung und du spielst es lange. 


Ich persönlich bin kein fan von aion weil die grafik einfach viel zu merkwürdig ist. nicht ober gail sondern einfach alla BArbie es glänzt alles ......

Assassins creed 2 dagegen finde ich ober gail. Das ist ein über spiel mit super story.


Das proplem ist wow ist absolut fantasy und hat keinen bezug zur realen welt. Wow hat eine riesen story auf der es aufgebaut ist und braucht nunmal die comic grafik.


gerade junge leute *hassen* wow und verachten solche spieler weil sie ein *suchti* spiel mit scheis grafik spielen. Nur ist die grafik ja noch lange nicht schlecht nur ist sie mal einfach anders.


Klar kann gild wars alles überbieten aber es ist ein neues game. Schon jetzt wird wow grafik mäßig verbessert und alte pcs merken das wirklich übelst.



Es sind auch so sachen wie die fähigkeiten. In wow haste eine breite amsse an fähigkeiten hast aber alles im überblick. Dagegen die n eueren mmorpgs mit ihren 10 fähigkeiten und 100 fenstern wo du was einstellen kannst ^^.



Grafik ist bei manchen spielen wichtig und bei anderen unwichtig. Ein spiel alla assassins creed was sehr real ist braucht grafik. Das heißt nicht das story kacke ist *ich kann net aufhören zu schwärmen schon alleine das ich da wissen angereichert hatte was mir alles in geschichte helfen könnte xD*

Ein fantasy spiel ist fantasy und hat dem entsprechen auch eine fantasy grafik . 


Das einzige was ich mir wünschen würde ist das die charakter gerendert werden. Oder einstellbar ist für die die es wollen. Und dazu die rüssi natürlich. 
Wichtig auch das man für jedes volk die rüssi anpasst weil beim tauren jäger sehen t10 schultern abgehoben aus -.-

Achja und blizzard soll mehr filmchen in gerenderter grafik machen. Schon der erste trailer sit göttlich mit dem hexer oder dem mage^^


----------



## Nahemis (10. Oktober 2010)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Na wenn du repränsentativ für die Aion Community stehst ist die böse WoW Community wohl kein Grund zu Aion zu wechseln.
> Ernsthaft! Bleib mal sachlich! Ist doch alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.
> Und nicht jeder WoW-Spieler spielt ausschliesslich nur WoW! HdrO zB. habe ich auch gespielt, abgesehen vom komplexerem Crafting und Charakterentwicklungssystem gefällt es mir halt leider nicht so gut. Am meisten störte mich das Steuern des Chars und das ausführen der Skills, das fühlte sich einfach nicht gut an(schwer zu erklären).
> 
> ...




Was hab ich schon schlimmes gesagt? Doch nur das WoW total weichgespült ist und das weißt du auch.


----------



## spacekeks007 (10. Oktober 2010)

Tja.. andere spiele sehen von der grafik her schöner aus.. aber schau wo sie nu stehen? lotro wird nen free to play online spiel aion .. naja is dreck age of conan hat kaum spieler und sie sind alle in der senke verschwunden.. und guild wars lassen wir mal aussen vor das ist nichtmal nerwähnenswert

grafik ist nunmal nicht alles an nem spiel der ganze inhalt muss stimmen spielerisch wie steuerung story (Ja wow hat story wenn man sich die mühe gibt quests zu lesen und hintergrundgeschichte zu erleben wie warcraft1 - 3) das gesammtpaket stimmt einfach und die grafik ist ok wenn sie noch besser wäre stell dir mal vor wie es zu ner diashow kommen würde bei 25 leuten im raid 2/3 der spieler müsste aufhören weil ihre computer nicht mehr ausreichen würden um wow zu spielen und so weiter.

und blizzard macht nunmal stimmige in sich passende spiele die spass machen


----------



## Deis (10. Oktober 2010)

Was ist denn bitte "geile" Grafik ? Als die ersten Point-and-click Adventures auf den Markt kamen berichtete man ueber einen "Durchbruch". Als dann eines der ersten 3D- Spiele auf den Markt kam, Doom, waren alle hin und weg von dieser "traumhaften" Grafik. Einer der naechsten groeßeren Schritte waren dann Quake und Unreal / Unreal Tournament. Rueckblickend betrachtet waren diese alle Zukunftsweisend, sind jetzt jedoch crap - so behaupten "Experten". Nun sind wie bei WoW, LotRo, Warhammer Online, Lego Universe etc.pp.

Wer gibt den Maßstab vor was geile Grafik ist?
Stellen wir uns mal vor WoW, WAR, LotRo und wie sie alle heißen, haetten allesamt die gleiche Grafik, das gleiche Gameplay, die gleichen Features ... das waere doch wie jeden Tag Erbsensuppe essen, es gaebe keine Konkurenz, der Markt waere tot.

Also ich faende es langweilig. Aber ich habe ja auch keine Ahnung.


----------



## Ceiklyon (10. Oktober 2010)

hassmaske schrieb:


> nicht alles was glänzt ist gold!
> es hängt von vielen faktoren ab w.z.b. spielmechanik, story, gameplay, support und und und
> blizz geht auf die wünsche von seinen kunden ein, bringt regelmäßig updates und wenn man ehrlich ist war wow das erste richtige mmo spiel was man zocken konnte ohne irwo geld bezahlen zu müssen für die nächst bessere rüsstung und ohne 1000 bugs



Aber Wow ist einfach alt. Das Spiel allgemein. Von der Charaktererstellung bis zum Kampfsystem. Und Blizzard hat in naher Zukunft vor (Cataclysm) das nicht zu ändern. Das Questen wird vielleicht verbessert und ist nicht mehr so eintönig aber mehr Freude kommt da nicht auf. 

Es wird kein Spiel in den nächsten Jahren Wow vom Thron stoßen können. Aber MMOs die besser als Wow werden sind auf dem Weg.


----------



## Shelung (10. Oktober 2010)

Dazu möchte ich sagen wow fühlt sich im mom nur ausgelutscht an, WEIL ein addon bevorsteht.

Wenn du genau weist bald lvlst du wieder weiter. Hast du keine lsut pvp equip zu holen.
Manche wollen nicht raiden.

Twinken will man sich aufs addon verschieben und eine breite amsse an lvl 1-10er twinks sterben bei dem weg zur hauptstadt durch das wort löschen^^.


Wäre noch nicht bekannt wann das addon kommt und würde man z.b. nur auf märz-april schätzen währe viel mehr los^^.


----------



## Cathan (10. Oktober 2010)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft! Bleib mal sachlich! Ist doch alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.


Stimmt, Ich z.B. finde WAR ist ein gutes Spiel, aber es sieht einfach scheiße aus wesswegen ich es auch nichtmehr spiele.
Ein Ansprechendes Design ist, neben einem Guten Gameplay, der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Da kommt es nur bedingt auf eine Gute Graphik an.


----------



## Nyan (10. Oktober 2010)

hassmaske schrieb:


> nicht alles was glänzt ist gold!
> es hängt von vielen faktoren ab w.z.b. spielmechanik, story, gameplay, support und und und
> blizz geht auf die wünsche von seinen kunden ein, bringt regelmäßig updates...



rischtisch!



hassmaske schrieb:


> ...und wenn man ehrlich ist war wow das erste richtige mmo spiel was man zocken konnte ohne irwo geld bezahlen zu müssen für die nächst bessere rüsstung und ohne 1000 bugs



Das mit dem Bugfreiem hängt wohl nur damit zusammen das WoW mittlerweile schon ewig da ist(5 Jahre oder so) und man bis jetzt alles ausmerzen und verbessern konnte (ja , wow hatte am anfang auch bugs [und nicht gerade wenig] und mit jedem update kommen auch wieder neue dazu was bei jedem spiel wohl so ist) und es gab schon vor WoW MMO´s nur waren die nicht so bekannt und nicht so weit fortgeschritten ka wieso wow so einen durchbruch hatte, glück würde ich sagen


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2010)

Viele Leute legen einfach primär auf andere Sachen wert. Mir persönlich ist die Grafik sehr wichtig. Aber da hat halt jeder seine eigene Ansicht. Ist ja auch gut so. Blizzard könnte ja auch ein neues Grundgerüst aufsetzen, aber anscheinend haben sie keine Lust, soviel in Wow zu investieren. Ist halt so. Wem es nicht gefällt, der spielt halt was anderes. Jedenfalls glaube ich nicht mehr daran, dass Wow irgendwann nochmal komplett überarbeitet wird, um es optisch aktuellen Titeln anzupassen.
Mehr als die bisherigen Detail-Verbesserungen wird es da wohl nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Yilvanniá (10. Oktober 2010)

Ihr solltet euch mal die frage stellen wieso WOW nicht die beste grafik hat...... es is doch ganz einfach.... schaut her WoW hat Millionen von spieler keine ahnung wieviel member auf nem Server sind aber sagen wir mal Frostwolf denn der Realm is ja voll.... WoW hätte die beste Grafik überhaupt..... das würde in Blazzards konzept nicht passen und ich schwör es euch die hälfte müsste aufhören zu spielen weill die laggs unmöglich sind da des der Pc nicht mehr aushält..... oder denkt ihr das sich jeder nen neuen PC kaufen kann... sogar der beste spieler hat in dalaran laggs ohne ende.... und wenn weltevents da sind da hatt sogar mein pc sogar schon rumgespackt und wollte gar nimmer.... 


Blizzard hätte die möglichkeiten das sie die beste grafik hernehmen aber das wollen sie nicht weill sie wollen das alle spielen können... und sind wir uns doch mal ehrlich, wenn Freunde spielen, wenn du spaß hast, wenn du abschalten kannst bei nem spiel dann is doch auf die Grafik geschissen, ich spiel sogar noch CS1.6 weill mir das besser gefällt als das doofe source udn nicht nur wegen grafik sondern vom spielen cs1.6 spielen auch noch freunde alsospiel cih dasnoch bevor ich alleine da rumspiel


----------



## MCBBOYIV (10. Oktober 2010)

Es ist Blödsinn zu sagen das WoW mal bessere Grafik machen hätte können. 
WoW ist schon ein recht Alter Hase und für damals war so ein komplexes spiel und so ne Grafik schon super.
Zudem ist es nicht so einfach einfach mal nen ganzen GrafikUpdate hinzusetzen, aus mehren gründen Zeit und der Aufwand sind ziemlich heftig für so was

Desweiteren hat nicht jeder so nen leistungsstarken PC um ne Grafik zu verarbeiten wie Aion oder ähnliche Grafikwunder,
somit würden sicherlich 30 40% von WoW spielern gar nicht mehr ganz plötzlich spielen können wegen dem Grafikupdate und das ist sicher nicht Blizzards Finazen wunsch.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2010)

Yilvanniá schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch mal die frage stellen wieso WOW nicht die beste grafik hat...... es is doch ganz einfach.... schaut her WoW hat Millionen von spieler keine ahnung wieviel member auf nem Server sind aber sagen wir mal Frostwolf denn der Realm is ja voll.... WoW hätte die beste Grafik überhaupt..... das würde in Blazzards konzept nicht passen und ich schwör es euch die hälfte müsste aufhören zu spielen weill die laggs unmöglich sind da des der Pc nicht mehr aushält..... oder denkt ihr das sich jeder nen neuen PC kaufen kann... sogar der beste spieler hat in dalaran laggs ohne ende.... und wenn weltevents da sind da hatt sogar mein pc sogar schon rumgespackt und wollte gar nimmer....
> 
> 
> Blizzard hätte die möglichkeiten das sie die beste grafik hernehmen aber das wollen sie nicht weill sie wollen das alle spielen können... und sind wir uns doch mal ehrlich, wenn Freunde spielen, wenn du spaß hast, wenn du abschalten kannst bei nem spiel dann is doch auf die Grafik geschissen, ich spiel sogar noch CS1.6 weill mir das besser gefällt als das doofe source udn nicht nur wegen grafik sondern vom spielen cs1.6 spielen auch noch freunde alsospiel cih dasnoch bevor ich alleine da rumspiel



Nö, finde ich nicht. Um so besser die Grafik, um so mehr kann ich mich in ein Spiel reinversetzen. Ist halt so. Das heißt nicht, dass nur die Grafik zählt, aber sie ist mir wichtig. Ich habe in Dalaran übrigens keine Ruckler. Weltevents sind was anderes, aber die sind eine Ausnahme, die es gesondert zu betrachten gilt. Ich stimme dir aber zu, dass Blizzard unter anderen deswegen nicht komplett umbaut, weil sie dadurch Spieler verlieren könnten. Das geschieht aber nicht aus Nächstenliebe, sondern nur aus Profitgier. Würden plötzlich sehr viele Spieler aufhören, weil es einfach nur noch veraltet ist, dannn könntest du mal kucken, wie schnell sie an der Grafik was ändern würden. Sofern sie bis dahin nicht schon ihr neues Spiel released haben und auf Wow geschissen ist.



Nahemis schrieb:


> Leider ist auch die Performance für die gebotene Grafik nicht so gut bei WoW find ich. Die Technik ist eben schon weiter. Aber ein mmo läuft meißt bis zu 10 Jahre.
> 
> Es ist aber auch ein Klischee das grafisch gute Spiele keinen Content hätten. Aion z.B hat für sein Alter schon gut was an Content zu bieten und die Grafik sieht spitze aus obwohl die Engine auch nicht die neueste ist.



Stimmt! Die Anforderungen erscheinen mir für das Gebotene auch recht hoch. Wo ich nicht zustimme, ist, dass die Grafik von Aion durchgängig toll sei. Es ist ein absolutes auf und ab bei Aion. Mal siehst du Sachen, die wirklich beeindrucken und dann hast du matschige Bodentexturen, wohin das Auge reicht. Oft ist am Boden kaum Pflanzenwuchs zu sehen, sich im Wind wiegende Gräßer sucht man vergebens. Auch die Bäume sind absolut nichts besonderes. Gegen Aoc stinkt Aion grafisch sowas von ab, dass es nicht mehr lustig ist. Auch Herr der Ringe sieht an den meisten Stellen deutlich besser aus. Ich kann echt absolut nicht verstehen, was an der Aion-Grafik begeistern soll. Was wirklich klasse aussieht, sind die Figuren und deren Animationen. Der Rest ist wirklich mal "hui" und sehr oft aber auch "pfui". Gerade was die Darstellung des Bodens angeht, sieht man da ja selbst bei Wow mehr Liebe zum Detail. Und das Wasser haut mich jetzt auch nicht vom Hocker.
Auch hier ist Aoc um Welten besser.



MCBBOYIV schrieb:


> Es ist Blödsinn zu sagen das WoW mal bessere Grafik machen hätte können.
> WoW ist schon ein recht Alter Hase und für damals war so ein komplexes spiel und so ne Grafik schon super.
> Zudem ist es nicht so einfach einfach mal nen ganzen GrafikUpdate hinzusetzen, aus mehren gründen Zeit und der Aufwand sind ziemlich heftig für so was
> 
> ...



Natürlich ist das nicht einfach. Wenn jemand aber die finanzielle Resourcen dazu hat, dann Blizzard. Und am Können scheitert es ganz bestimmt auch nicht. Das ist Blödsinn.


----------



## MCBBOYIV (10. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das nicht einfach. Wenn jemand aber die finanzielle Resourcen dazu hat, dann Blizzard. Und am Können scheitert es ganz bestimmt auch nicht. Das ist Blödsinn.



Tja wen man bedenkt das sie für allein Classic Entwicklung 2-3 Jahre gebraucht haben und für die Addons auch ne zeit gebraucht haben würde das lange dauern JEDES MODEL Grafik neu zu Modeliern und aufzupolieren.
Zu dem will ja keiner auf neue Erweiterrungen und Wartungen warten, was Blizzard super macht und immer schnell reagiert.
Also müsste Blizz mehr Arbeiter für das Projekt WoW reinstecken was mit Geld ausgaben verbunden ist, zwar hat Blizz sicherlich jede menge Geldquellen zu verfügung, aber man sollte man bedenken das man sich fragen muss ob es sich lohnt.
Wie viele Spieler werden WoW nicht mehr spielen können wegen den GrafikUpdate und wie viele werden sagen diese Realnahe-Grafik gefällt mir nicht mehr, ich will nen Fantasyspiel spielen um so weit wie möglich vom realen weg zu kommen
und das wird mit WoW auch gut umgesetzt.

Und sind wa ehrlich es geht bei jedem Projekt wo was verdient werden soll ums Geld und so wenig Ausgaben wie möglich und so viel verdienen wies nur geht. Keiner würde sagen ich verballer jetzt 12 Millionen$ um dan die Grafik aufzupolieren und dan stellt sich raus das die hälfte es nimmer spielen kann und die andere es nicht mehr spielen will...


----------



## PantheonX (10. Oktober 2010)

WoW ist NICHT das besste mmo aber es macht im schnitt die dinge besser als andere mmo´s.

Ich habe Warhammer gezockt, da hat mir nicht gefallen, dass die leute im pvp unfähig waren UND DAS IN EINEM PVP-SPIEL
ein spiel in dem es stark auf teamplay ankommt, warst du aber am ar... weil du als healer/dd eben allein nix reißen konntest.
in wow kannste pvp(speziel schlachtfelder) auch mal im alleingang gewinnen. ws->flagge holen, abgeben, fertig...

dann gabs aion	war zuwenig auf den europäischen markt zugeschnitten
die grafik war gut aber wenn ich erst mal 100000mobs killen muss um lvl50 zu werden(und so im pvp was reißen zu können, da vorher die gegner einfach immer resisten)
dann ist sowas für die meisten der totesstoß, dazu kommen noch die ganzen feinheiten, lvl23 spionage-q´s bei denen man 6h auf nen rift warten muss und die von lvl40 elite bewacht werden, das system mit den schweine teuren kisks, das ewig lange berufe skillen, wo man für die mats noch mal 100000mobs killen muss, q´s wo man effektiv 600 elite-mobs killen muss,
und unmengen von bots( soviele das oft mehr bots als spieler in einer zone waren) und die trägheit von nc-soft (aion lief schon 1jahr in korea, da hätte man schon genug erfahrung gehabt um bots, q´s und so weiter zu bearbeiten)
und noch mal 1000000mobs im abys klatschen für pvp-ausrüstung

dann gibts noch eve - eines der bessten spiele die überhaupt existieren- wo die skillzeiten allerdings so lang sind, das man das interesse schon längst wieder verloren hat, bis man überhaupt in der lage ist etwas spannendes zu machen (pvp, größere missis). schönes, komplexes, fordendes, interessantes spiel - aber mit skillzeiten von mehreren monaten bis ich eine einzelne waffe benutzen kann( geschweige denn ein ganzes schiff), für viele spieler auch wieder ein genickbruch

ne gute grafik zu haben, ist zwar gut fürs auge und ich würde mir auch mal nen grafikupdate für wow wünschen aber das ist nur beilage
story, gameplay, eine persistante welt sind für mich wichtiger
berufe sind in stunden ausgeskillt (nachteil: sie sind nicht sehr komplex) 	aion benötigt wochen- eve monate
quests sind nich allzu grindlastig (und werden noch weiter runtergeschraubt) aion, warhammer, eve grindest dich leicht in den wahnsinn
man ist bei der story mitten drin 	aion weist auch ne gute story auf, warhammer auch, in eve eher randnotiz
man hat in wow eine große offene welt	aion hat zonen, genau wie war und eve ist man auch nur dauernt am laden

insgesamt hat wow nicht die komplexität von eve, das pvp von war oder die grafik von aion
aber das was blizz macht machen sie einfach gut oder zumindest besser als alle anderen, sonst wäre wow nicht das größte mmo.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2010)

MCBBOYIV schrieb:


> Tja wen man bedenkt das sie für allein Classic Entwicklung 2-3 Jahre gebraucht haben und für die Addons auch ne zeit gebraucht haben würde das lange dauern JEDES MODEL Grafik neu zu Modeliern und aufzupolieren.
> Zu dem will ja keiner auf neue Erweiterrungen und Wartungen warten, was Blizzard super macht und immer schnell reagiert.
> Also müsste Blizz mehr Arbeiter für das Projekt WoW reinstecken was mit Geld ausgaben verbunden ist, zwar hat Blizz sicherlich jede menge Geldquellen zu verfügung, aber man sollte man bedenken das man sich fragen muss ob es sich lohnt.
> Wie viele Spieler werden WoW nicht mehr spielen können wegen den GrafikUpdate und wie viele werden sagen diese Realnahe-Grafik gefällt mir nicht mehr, ich will nen Fantasyspiel spielen um so weit wie möglich vom realen weg zu kommen
> ...



Natürlich geht es immer nur um das Geld. Deswegen ist Blizzard da jetzt auch nicht besser oder schlechter, als jeder andere auch. Sie machen das, um Geld zu verdienen. Ganz klare Sache. Und wie gesagt, mir ist bewusst, dass es ein riesen Aufwand wäre. Und wenn sie nicht davon ausgehen können, dass die Kosten für ein solches Projekt wieder reingeholt werden, dann machen sie es auch nicht. Deswegen gibt es ja auch sowas wie Projektmanagement, wo derartige Dinge abgewogen werden.
Sehr wahrscheinlich würde es sich auch nicht mehr rentieren.

Nur mit deiner Aussage bezüglich Fantasy-Grafik stimme ich nicht überein. Man kann die Grafik auch zeitgemäß machen und trotzdem im Stile von Comic-Fantasy halten. Das hat damit nichts zu tun. Eine verbesserte Grafik heißt nicht, dass es realistisch aussehen muss, sondern einfach nur besser. Seien es Wasseroberflächen, wo Bäche eben wie Bäche aussehen und es unterschiedliche Flußgeschwindigkeiten gibt, nicht wie jetzt, wo Bäche mit 20% Gefälle die Oberfläche eines See haben, oder Gräßer, die sich im Wind wiegen und eben all solche Dinge. Es gibt auch unterschiedliche Qualitätsstufen von Comic-Grafik. Gute Grafik != realistische Grafik. Das sind zwei verschiedene Kriterien.


----------



## MCBBOYIV (10. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Natürlich geht es immer nur um das Geld. Deswegen ist Blizzard da jetzt auch nicht besser oder schlechter, als jeder andere auch. Sie machen das, um Geld zu verdienen. Ganz klare Sache. Und wie gesagt, mir ist bewusst, dass es ein riesen Aufwand wäre. Und wenn sie nicht davon ausgehen können, dass die Kosten für ein solches Projekt wieder reingeholt werden, dann machen sie es auch nicht. Deswegen gibt es ja auch sowas wie Projektmanagement, wo derartige Dinge abgewogen werden.
> Sehr wahrscheinlich würde es sich auch nicht mehr rentieren.
> 
> Nur mit deiner Aussage bezüglich Fantasy-Grafik stimme ich nicht überein. Man kann die Grafik auch zeitgemäß machen und trotzdem im Stile von Comic-Fantasy halten. Das hat damit nichts zu tun. Eine verbesserte Grafik heißt nicht, dass es realistisch aussehen muss, sondern einfach nur besser. Seien es Wasseroberflächen, wo Bäche eben wie Bäche aussehen und es unterschiedliche Flußgeschwindigkeiten gibt, nicht wie jetzt, wo Bäche mit 20% Gefälle die Oberfläche eines See haben, oder Gräßer, die sich im Wind wiegen und eben all solche Dinge. Es gibt auch unterschiedliche Qualitätsstufen von Comic-Grafik. Gute Grafik != realistische Grafik. Das sind zwei verschiedene Kriterien.



Naja Ein Wasser GrafikUpdate gibt es ja schon mal mit 4.0 und auch bessere licht effekte und es gibt viele Moderne oder auch paar ältere spiele die extra ein Comic Style haben z.b. Borderlands oder XII und beide waren super für mich persönlich finde ich das Bunte und nicht Realsnahe Grafik besser für solche Fantasy Spiele vorallem Bei Warcraft finde das gehört dazu wie Butter und Brot 

Den es ist anders als die echte Welt und wer solche Spiele spielt wo er ein anderen Char erstellt und sich in den rein Verkörpert, möchte doch in ne andere Welt eintauchen und nicht einer Realsnahen Welt das hab ich jeden Tag... dan brauch ich das in nem Spiel nicht auch noch.


----------



## MCBBOYIV (10. Oktober 2010)

PS: Natürlich finde ich Grafikwunder auch super wie Crysis, CoD usw und spiele sie auch sehr gerne aber WoW und ne GlanzGrafik wie Aion oder ähnliches fände ich echt nicht passend.
Und so wies jetzt ist Funktionierts man muss sich von der Masse abheben um etwas erfolgreich zu verkaufen. Einheitsprei war von keinem ein Fan.


----------



## sixninety69 (10. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich langzeit Spaß haben will, dann zock ich WoW oder CS: Keine Bugs, geniales Gameplay, tolle Mehrspielererfahrung!

Wenn ich geile Grafik will zock ich Singleplayer-Games, die spätestens nach dem 2. mal durchspielen langweilig werden und keine weiteren Anreize bieten


----------



## MCBBOYIV (10. Oktober 2010)

sixninety69 schrieb:


> Wenn ich langzeit Spaß haben will, dann zock ich WoW oder CS: Keine Bugs, geniales Gameplay, tolle Mehrspielererfahrung!
> 
> Wenn ich geile Grafik will zock ich Singleplayer-Games, die spätestens nach dem 2. mal durchspielen langweilig werden und keine weiteren Anreize bieten




Besser hätte ich das auch nicht beschreiben können XD


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2010)

Also, in eine andere Welt kann ich persönlich auch mit Aoc abtauchen. Die Grafik ist zwar realistisch, aber in der Realität renne ich wohl kaum mit einer Streitaxt durch die Innenstadt und schlage Leuten den Kopf runter. 
Ebenso unwahrscheinlich ist es, dass mir in der Innenstadt ein Drache begegnet. Außerdem sind wir generell nicht mehr im Mittelalter. Es funktioniert bei mir zumindest also auch mit realistischer Grafik. Ich hab jetzt allerdings auch nichts gegen Comic. Nur brauche ich es halt nicht zwingend für ein gutes Spielerlebnis.


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Oktober 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Mal umgekehrt gefragt, könntest du dauerhaft mit jemandem eine Partnerschaft eingehen die/der ein super Aussehen hat, aber den IQ einer Scheibe Toast?
> 
> 
> Mit untoten Grüßen...



Öhm ja natürlich wenn er nen Geilen Popo hat !! aehm... Offtopic Hust^^

BTW nochwas: Hier schreien immer alle Ja auch als WOW rauskam (2005) sahs schon Kacke aus.. ja leute.. es ist aber auch seid 2000? Oder 1999 schon in Entwicklung gewesen. Die Engine wurde wirklich einmal geändert (Sucht mal nach Alpha WoW Screenshots, wie die Orcs aussahen hehe^^, wobei ich sagen muss ich hätte das gerne mal gespielt )Toll finde ich btw das sie das Wasser überarbeiten, denn das ist ein Punkt, es erfordert scheinbar net "soviel arbeit" sieht aber trotzdem Klasse aus vorallem da viele gebiete wasser haben.




Klos schrieb:


> Also, in eine andere Welt kann ich persönlich auch mit Aoc abtauchen. Die Grafik ist zwar realistisch, aber in der Realität renne ich wohl kaum mit einer Streitaxt durch die Innenstadt und schlage Leuten den Kopf runter.
> Ebenso unwahrscheinlich ist es, dass mir in der Innenstadt ein Drache begegnet. Außerdem sind wir generell nicht mehr im Mittelalter. Es funktioniert bei mir zumindest also auch mit realistischer Grafik. Ich hab jetzt allerdings auch nichts gegen Comic. Nur brauche ich es halt nicht zwingend für ein gutes Spielerlebnis.



Eben genauso unlogisch ist es btw das Waldläufer bis lvl 40 die Meistgespielte klasse (70% der leute) ist und alle anderen fast mit 3 Schüssen - nach 3 Sek umbringt.. wärend nen Magier erstmal 3 Sec casten muss um ganze 20%!!! Des lebens des Waldis abzuziehen. Aoc ist btw nen Drecksspiel mit derben Deprifaktor... und nein.. ich muss nicht aufm pve server leveln weil die Entwickler das Balancing net gebacken kriegen. Wobei das ist jetzt auch schon nen Jahr her, ka wies nun ausschaut.


----------



## likoria (10. Oktober 2010)

Als WoW rauskam war die Graphik vielleicht nicht schlecht aber sie haben seit 5Jahren(oder ka wie lange WoW schon raus ist) die gleiche Graphik normal dass das viele Spieler auch anödet.

/vote4secondGameclient

Denn irgendwann muss man sich entscheiden zwischen WoW mitgutem Gameplay etc und einem anderen Spiel mit gutem Gameplay UND guter Graphik(Guildwars2>WoW)


----------



## Nessaiia (10. Oktober 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Ach bleibt doch in eurem WoW Sandkasten und werdet glücklich. Immer das selbe mit der WoW community



Danke, da musste ich herzlich lachen. Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen oder für Dich besser: wer noch im Sand buddelt sollte da nicht reinpupsen 

Übrigens ist das alles Jacke wie Hose, da jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack hat. Und letztlich entscheidet ja weit mehr als nur die Grafik. Was schwerer oder anspruchsvoller ist, auch alles nonsens. Spaß muss es machen und da erhoffe ich mir zB viel von LotoROnline und DiabloIII. Hoffe, dass die Games nicht wieder nach kurzer Zeit langweilig werden, wie zB AION


----------



## Annovella (10. Oktober 2010)

Also mal ganz klipp und klar: GRAFIK ist eines der unwichtigsten Aspekte, die ein Spiel ausmachen! Wer auf Grafik steht, spielt meist Storyschwache drecksspiele wie Crysis, lachhafte Story und und und.
WoW bietet eine gute Story an und ist nunmal Kult, mehr Kult als LotR usw., das hat das Spiel vorallem den Warcraft-Teilen zu verdanken.

Blizzard will mit WoW eine breite Masse ansprechen. Das heißt WoW sollet auf nahezu jedem PC laufen können, das schaffen die neuen Spiele nicht, da sie nur auf Grafik getrimmt sind. Viele Menschen haben nicht das Geld oder wollen nicht das Geld für einen Highend-PC ausgeben.

Meine Lieblingsspiele sind unter anderem CS1.X, Ricochet, Legend of Dragoon, FF7+8+10 und SC+WC3+WoW, alles spiele ohne unglaublich krasser Grafik, aber sie machen wesentlich mehr spass als CoD MW2 oder Crysis, dessen Story langweilt und Spielmechanik nicht auf "Skill" ausgelegt ist.


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Oktober 2010)

likoria schrieb:


> Als WoW rauskam war die Graphik vielleicht nicht schlecht aber sie haben seit 5Jahren(oder ka wie lange WoW schon raus ist) die gleiche Graphik normal dass das viele Spieler auch anödet.
> 
> /vote4secondGameclient
> 
> Denn irgendwann muss man sich entscheiden zwischen WoW mitgutem Gameplay etc und einem anderen Spiel mit gutem Gameplay UND guter Graphik(Guildwars2>WoW)



Wieso wollen alle nen 2ten Client wozu gibt es Grafikoptionen... als ob ich mir nochmal 30 gb runterlade als 2ten Client mit anderne Grafikeinstellungen WTF das zeigt wie Hohl ihr seid.. Eve online haha. :O


----------



## lord just (10. Oktober 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich bin Leider kein Experte.. aber.. wäre das eig einfach sowas wo man sagt okey wir setzten uns mal 3 Monate hin.. oder wäre das Eher nen Mammutprojekt.. 5 Jahre wow 3 Addons.. 2 Jahre arbeit für die Grafik oder so?
> 
> ...



also man muss alle modelle neu machen und das beinhaltet nicht nur das modell an sich sondern auch die texturen usw.


an so nem modell sitzt man meiner erfahrung nach zwischen einer woche und nem monat (also modell plus textur) was bei der menge an modellen sicherlich länger als 1 jahr dauern würde die alle zu erneuern.die engine an sich sollte nicht so das problem sein, da jetzt auch eine dx11 api implementiert wurde und man so viele neue effekte nutzen kann.

alles in allem sollte man das durchaus in sagen wir mal 2 jahren schaffen wodurch man entweder ein zweites team bräuchte, was sich nur ums grafikupdate kümmert oder aber man wartet eben 2 jahre länger aufs nächste add-on.

ansonsten wollen immer viele das wow ne andere engine bekommen soll aber das würde nicht viel bringen ausser vielleicht ne bessere performance. viel wichtiger als die engine sind halt die modelle und die texturen und wenn man es wollte, dann könnte man recht schnell wow für ne andere engine portieren. das crysis so gut ausschaut liegt nicht an der engine sondern an den modellen usw. welche engine man nutzt liegt nur damit zusammen, was man machen will und wie viel arbeit man selbst in die engine stecken möchte.


----------



## WilliWinzig (10. Oktober 2010)

Die Grafik von WoW war auch vor 5 Jahren schon schlecht. Nichtmal im Ansatzt stand der Technik.
Wasser ? Beleuchtungseffekte ? Speigelungen ? wer braucht den sowas.

Blizzard hat halt den Design kniff "comic" benutzt um die Kosten und den Aufwand für eine "gute" Engine zu sparen.
Jetzt wird natürlich von den FaNbOyZ behauptet das keine bessere Grafik zu dem WoW-Universum passen würde.

Völliger Quatsch. Die Engine ist einfach mist und lässt gar keine andere Grafik zu.

Diesen Umstand als Feature zu verkaufen ist ein bewundernswerter Einfall des Marketings.

Man mag ja zu Aion und W.A.R. stehen wie man will, aber die Engine ist um einiges Besser.
Die WoW-Engine ist so überholt das sie mittlerweile auch auf einem Smartphone laufen müsste.


----------



## s0re (10. Oktober 2010)

DJKM schrieb:


> Was man auch nicht vergessen darf WoW läuft auf fast jedem PC bei vernünftigem Einstellen Vernünftig
> bei anderen spielen gerade mit besserer Grafik bekommen viele schon probleme



Jep, auf meinem Twinkpc, den ich fürs AFK rumstehen usw brauch, läuft WoW in niedrigen Einstellungen sogar flüssig und das Ding ist ausm Jahre 2001 =D


@ TE: Also /sign schon geschriebenes.


----------



## Kuisito (10. Oktober 2010)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Die Grafik von WoW war auch vor 5 Jahren schon schlecht. Nichtmal im Ansatzt stand der Technik.
> Wasser ? Beleuchtungseffekte ? Speigelungen ? wer braucht den sowas.
> 
> Blizzard hat halt den Design kniff "comic" benutzt um die Kosten und den Aufwand für eine "gute" Engine zu sparen.
> ...



Jop, bei mir laeuft es auf meinem iPhone.


----------



## Yiraja (10. Oktober 2010)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Die Grafik von WoW war auch vor 5 Jahren schon schlecht. Nichtmal im Ansatzt stand der Technik.
> Wasser ? Beleuchtungseffekte ? Speigelungen ? wer braucht den sowas.
> 
> Blizzard hat halt den Design kniff "comic" benutzt um die Kosten und den Aufwand für eine "gute" Engine zu sparen.
> ...



wow war satte 4 jahre lang in der entwicklung bevor des rauskam kannst ja mal zurück rechnen, so weit ich weiß gabs da noch keine CryEngine... flitzpiepe


----------



## Jestersjake (10. Oktober 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Leider ist auch die Performance für die gebotene Grafik nicht so gut bei WoW find ich. Die Technik ist eben schon weiter. Aber ein mmo läuft meißt bis zu 10 Jahre.



Das find ich geil, wieviele Mmorpgs kennst du denn die schon 10 Jahre liefen? ... lol Klugsch****** ohne Hirn ftw !


----------



## TheGui (10. Oktober 2010)

Kuisito schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> als ich mir paar Videos von kommenden MMO's so angeguckt habe,
> hab ich mir gedacht, wie es Blizzard es mit WoW noch schafft, ihre Kunden zu behalten. Ich meine, die anderen Spiele *sehen echt genial aus*!



aussen Gold innen scheiße

genug der Antwort?


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Öhm ja natürlich wenn er nen Geilen Popo hat !! aehm... Offtopic Hust^^
> 
> BTW nochwas: Hier schreien immer alle Ja auch als WOW rauskam (2005) sahs schon Kacke aus.. ja leute.. es ist aber auch seid 2000? Oder 1999 schon in Entwicklung gewesen. Die Engine wurde wirklich einmal geändert (Sucht mal nach Alpha WoW Screenshots, wie die Orcs aussahen hehe^^, wobei ich sagen muss ich hätte das gerne mal gespielt )Toll finde ich btw das sie das Wasser überarbeiten, denn das ist ein Punkt, es erfordert scheinbar net "soviel arbeit" sieht aber trotzdem Klasse aus vorallem da viele gebiete wasser haben.
> 
> ...



Geschmäcker sind verschieden. PvP find ich in Aoc nach wie vor recht bescheiden, was schade ist, denn genau das wollte Aoc einst mal richtig gut machen. PvE ist inzwischen sehr gut und steht dem von Wow kaum in was nach. Es ist halt etwas anders. Balance finde ich in Wow übrigens auch ganz schrecklich. So schön PvE dort umgesetzt wurde, so beschissener find ich den PvP-Content. Vor allem Arena ist einfach nur noch öde. Und genau da bräuchte man aber eine 100%ig passende Balance, wenn man sowas als PvP-Hauptcontent verkaufen will, was Blizzard bislang ja getan hat.

Zum übertriebenden Waldläufer könnte ich dir von damals auch ein Beispiel in Wow nennen. Ich mit Schurke schlag auf einen Heil-Druiden ein, während er nur blöd rumsteht und lacht. Ist zwar schon ne Weile her, aber denkste, ich hätte den auch nur im Ansatz gefährden können? Nicht die Spur. Also auch bei Wow ist die Balance oft katastrophal. Nicht umsonst sind sie ständig am rumschrauben, weil sie es einfach auch nie wirklich gut hinbekommen. Und ein Ice-Mage gegen einen Nahkämpfer ist der Witz. Die kannst du so verarschen, das sie in kürzester Zeit keinen Bock mehr haben und entnervt aufgeben. Nennst du das Balance?



Annovella schrieb:


> Also mal ganz klipp und klar: GRAFIK ist eines der unwichtigsten Aspekte, die ein Spiel ausmachen! Wer auf Grafik steht, spielt meist Storyschwache drecksspiele wie Crysis, lachhafte Story und und und.
> WoW bietet eine gute Story an und ist nunmal Kult, mehr Kult als LotR usw., das hat das Spiel vorallem den Warcraft-Teilen zu verdanken.
> 
> Blizzard will mit WoW eine breite Masse ansprechen. Das heißt WoW sollet auf nahezu jedem PC laufen können, das schaffen die neuen Spiele nicht, da sie nur auf Grafik getrimmt sind. Viele Menschen haben nicht das Geld oder wollen nicht das Geld für einen Highend-PC ausgeben.
> ...



Sprach der große Meister, der durch Wow Html, CSS, serverseitige Programmierung und Datenbank-Design erlernte. Mal ganz klipp und klar: Du bist ne Lachnummer. Nur weil du meinst, dass Grafik eines der unwichtigsten Aspekte ist, was dein gutes Recht ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es für andere auch so sein muss. Das ist subjektiv und wird von jedem unterschiedlich bewertet. Nachdem du ja so schnell zu lernen scheinst, auch durch Spiele und so, hoffe ich, dass diese Info bei dir im Hirn auch noch irgendwo Platz findet.

Und ob andere Menschen das Geld für einen Rechner ausgeben wollen oder nicht, ist ihre Sache. Ganz klar! Nur darf ich nicht erwarten, dass ich dann auch alles spielen kann, wenn ich kein Geld dafür ausgeben möchte.

Achja: Ich als Grafikfetischist spiele auch Aoc, dass genau soviel Story abwirft, wie ein Wow. Mag für nen Wow-Fanboy vielleicht unbegreiflich sein, ist aber so. Und LotRo gibt auch mindestens genau so viel Story her und sieht dabei verdammt gut aus. Es gibt also verdammt viele Spiele, die eine sehr gute Story haben, auch wenn es in deiner kleinen Welt kaum vorstellbar zu sein scheint.

Für Shooter braucht man nicht so sonderlich viel Story. Das liegt an der Natur der Sache. Wobei es aber auch hier einige gibt, die diesbezüglich aus dem Vollen schöpfen. Und das geht nicht nur, wenn man irgendeine Geschichte im Spiel aufgreift, die an und für sich schon lange zuvor geschrieben wurde. Es muss auch kein Kult sein, es muss nur gut sein.


----------



## Icelemon (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich mag die WoW grafik so wie sie eben ist und weil viele so denken wie ich, wird es immernoch gespielt


----------



## Runenleser (10. Oktober 2010)

manchen leuten gefällt der grafilstil einfach besser -.-! ausserdem hat wow damit den vorteil das es selbst mit neuem gameplay und story noch auf älteren rechnern spielbar ist~
ich finde was grafik angeht at blizz einen tollen kompromiss zwischen dem grafikstil der spielereihe, der technischen möglichkeit und benutzerfreundlichkeit gefunden.
persönnlich muss ich sagen das diese neuen, grafisch auf perfection getrimmten spiele mich von der grafik her weniger überzeugen da die figuren und orte einfach keinen charackter haben.


----------



## Kehrin (10. Oktober 2010)

hassmaske schrieb:


> nicht alles was glänzt ist gold!
> es hängt von vielen faktoren ab w.z.b. spielmechanik, story, gameplay, support und und und
> blizz geht auf die wünsche von seinen kunden ein, bringt regelmäßig updates und wenn man ehrlich ist war wow das erste richtige mmo spiel was man zocken konnte ohne irwo geld bezahlen zu müssen für die nächst bessere rüsstung und ohne 1000 bugs



Seid wann spielst du WoW ?


----------



## Nahemis (10. Oktober 2010)

Jestersjake schrieb:


> Das find ich geil, wieviele Mmorpgs kennst du denn die schon 10 Jahre liefen? ... lol Klugsch****** ohne Hirn ftw !




Dark Age of Camelot z.b und es gibt immer noch Updates. Deinen Kommentar find ich ziemlich ohne Hirn


----------



## Knochensammler (10. Oktober 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach passt die Grafik von WoW einfach nur zum Spiel. Ich glaube, du würdest es nicht mögen, wenn plötzlich deine Fantasyaussehende Rüstung realistisch ausschaut? Das würde einfach nicht passen. Hier und da sieht es wirklich nicht schön aus, aber mit Cata wird die Grafik ja etwas besser.


----------



## Arthas1993 (10. Oktober 2010)

die grafik wird mit cata e noch gepusht und überleg mal wie groß sind die welten/speicher von den andren spieln. die grafik muss so angepasst sein das sie online tauglich für 12 millionen spieler ist ^^


----------



## SilentDragon (10. Oktober 2010)

"Das Leben ist scheiße, aber die Grafik ist geil"

es kommt nicht nur auf die Grafik in einem Spiel an... Es werden auch heute noch 2D Spiele wie ping pong etc. gespielt weil sie einfach spaß machen !


----------



## restX3 (10. Oktober 2010)

die grafik sagt mal so was von nichts aus über ein spiel 

es gibt spiele sehen  über geil aus aber inhaltlich ist es der letzte schrott

ich spiel heute noch monkey island 1, 2, 3 und das sind 2d games oder ripper altes dos spiel auch absolut genial, spielt unter anderem christopher walken mit, oder wing commander auch altes dos game aber grandioses spiel

also für mich ist grafik voll egal

ich mag auch heute noch denn grafik look von wow, und find es echt beeindruckend was blizzard immer wieder aus der engine rausholt, echt zeit schatten zb

und die engine ist glaub ich von 2002 oder so


----------



## Manotis (10. Oktober 2010)

Kein WoW spieler spielt WoW oder hat damit angefangen weil die Grafik der Wahnsinn ist. Bei WoW gehts einfach darum, dass viele Freunde es spielen, es doch extrem bekannt ist, es 12 mio. accounts gibt...
Das endgame von WoW ist für mich immernoch unübertroffen. Außerdem war die grafik vor 5 Jahren aus damaliger sicht gar nicht so schlecht. Mit der Zeit beginnt man seine Chars zu lieben und möchte diese nicht einfach so aufgeben. Man steckt viel Zeit in so ein Spiel, man kennt sich ingame aus und fühlt sich irgendwie zu Hause, das gibt man nicht einfach so auf nur für eine bessere Grafik, gerade wenn man bedenkt, dass WoW in Sachen laufende Entwicklung und Langzeitmotivation einfach unübertroffen war, ist und wahrscheinlich auch erstmal bleibt.


----------



## Spleez (10. Oktober 2010)

grafik passt , klappe zu -> affe tot ... danke für ihre aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Kgbhunter (10. Oktober 2010)

Paar Beispiele:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9mXF0cYkltw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Wie heisst das, is des Guild Wars 2?


----------



## Kgbhunter (10. Oktober 2010)

sry übersehn, stand ja drüber ;>


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (10. Oktober 2010)

Also... wenn WoW so eine Grafik bekommen würde hätten sie einen 5 Jahre langen Kunden weniger.. nämlich mich 

Finde zwar bei GTA4, Crysis und so solche Grafiken toll... aber in Online Spielen, vorallem Fantasy, geht so eine Grafik finde ich garnicht  


Die Wassereffekte zu Cata reichen vollkommen 

MFG
Pala


----------



## teroa (10. Oktober 2010)

die grafik von GW 2 sieht schon klasse aus aber pvp spiele sind nicht meine welt..

wow in der grafik wäre klasse..


----------



## lagg3r (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich mag die Grafik von WoW.


----------



## lagg3r (10. Oktober 2010)

Kgbhunter schrieb:


> Paar Beispiele:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol steht dich da. Ja!


----------



## Andoral1990 (10. Oktober 2010)

ich finds grafik nich wirklich ausschlaggebend fürn gutes spiel...


----------



## teroa (10. Oktober 2010)

lagg3r schrieb:


> Ich mag die Grafik von WoW.



die grafik soll/kann ja auch bleibe. nen grafikupdate heißt ja nicht das es plötzlich realistisch aussehen soll...
würd schon nen anfang machen wenn zb die wow charas mehr als aus 3 polygonen bestehen würde.. oder die klamotten nicht wie aufgemalt aussehen..


----------



## Pastilo (10. Oktober 2010)

Naja, die schlechte WoW Grafik hat auch ihre Vorteile, so können auch Leute mit schlechteren Computer WoW spielen ohne Lags etc.
Ich denke mal wenn Blizzard wollen würde könnten sie WoW auch eine Grafik verpassen wie z.b Guildwars 2 oder Lotro, nur wieso das machen? Dann würden sie sicherlich einige Kunden verlieren die ein zu schlechten Computer haben für das. sagen wir mal "Neue" WoW


----------



## teroa (10. Oktober 2010)

Pastilo schrieb:


> Naja, die schlechte WoW Grafik hat auch ihre Vorteile, so können auch Leute mit schlechteren Computer WoW spielen ohne Lags etc.
> Ich denke mal wenn Blizzard wollen würde könnten sie WoW auch eine Grafik verpassen wie z.b Guildwars 2 oder Lotro, nur wieso das machen? Dann würden sie sicherlich einige Kunden verlieren die ein zu schlechten Computer haben für das. sagen wir mal "Neue" WoW



das zauberwort heißt 2 clienten (siehe eve online)

davon abgesehn nen guter pc kostet heutzutage nicht mehr die welt..


----------



## Kuisito (10. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> das zauberwort heißt 2 clienten (siehe eve online)
> 
> *davon abgesehn nen guter pc kostet heutzutage nicht mehr die welt..*


----------



## Furballvie (10. Oktober 2010)

ich finde man muss immer zwischen den technischen aspekten und der "künstlerischen" qualität bei der grafik eines spiels entscheiden. WoW hat in punkto technik zwar schon ein wenig aufgeholt aber es gibt immer noch viele zerpixelte klotztexturen oder modelle mit absolutem minimal-polycount. Jedoch gewinnt (meiner meinung nach) WoW haushoch wenns um die "künstlerische" qualität geht. der comic look mag nicht jedermans sache sein, aber "MIR gefällt es nicht" ist keine argument für schlechte grafik. WoW unterscheidet sich von allen anderen Spielen die ich angetestet habe (lotro, war, conan, aion) hauptsächlich dadurch, dass vom eichhörnchen bis zum ogerhäuptling alle charaktere nur so vor charme strotzen. Klar - Conan und Aion haben nen titten-slider für weibliche charaktäre, aber trotzdem wirken die chars auf mich seltsam leblos und langweilig. auch in bezug auf die animationen - die man durchaus zum bereich grafik dazuzählen kann - ist wow neueren spielen mindestens ebenbürtig, wenn nicht sogar überlegen. 

persönlich ziehe ich den stil von wow dem anderer spiele vor, fände aber die überarbeitung speziell der alten texturen und eine leichte anhebung der modell-polys durchaus ok


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich zocke auch noch gerne Castlevania, vorallem Symphony of the Night... sieht natürlich nicht wie nen Crysis aus, aber es hat etwas, was ein Crysis und Co niemals haben werden: Spielspaß, gute Story und leichtes Gameplay. Sowas hat WoW auch... dort kannst du flüssig laufen (wenn ich an Guild Wars denke, dort kommen die Bewegungen vom Server und deswegen bewegt man sich leicht verzögert), das Gameplay geht leicht von der Hand (du hast ne Taste zum Angreifen und deine Skills, mehr braucht man nicht um ein Monster zu töten... keine Quicktimeevents oder komplexe Combos) und die Story ist wie immer typisch für Warcraft, voller Witz, epischen Schlachten und fiesen Bösenwichten. Da brauch ich keine Grafikblender wie Guild Wars 2, denn schon GW1 wurde mir zu langweilig und ich bereuhe es, die ersten beiden Teile gekauft zu haben. Man kann ja nichtmal nen Bruchteil an Rollenspiel betreiben, da bietet WoW schon mehr. Und HdRO ist das Maximum, dort kann man sogar seinen Charakter lächeln lassen. Nur leider ist wieder die Steuerung des Charakters etwas daneben.


----------



## teroa (10. Oktober 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Und HdRO ist das Maximum, dort kann man sogar seinen Charakter lächeln lassen. Nur leider ist wieder die Steuerung des Charakters etwas daneben.



die steurung ist die gleiche wie bei wow ,,nur die animation ist ewas brettmässig...


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Zum übertriebenden Waldläufer könnte ich dir von damals auch ein Beispiel in Wow nennen. Ich mit Schurke schlag auf einen Heil-Druiden ein, während er nur blöd rumsteht und lacht. Ist zwar schon ne Weile her, aber denkste, ich hätte den auch nur im Ansatz gefährden können? Nicht die Spur. Also auch bei Wow ist die Balance oft katastrophal. Nicht umsonst sind sie ständig am rumschrauben, weil sie es einfach auch nie wirklich gut hinbekommen. Und ein Ice-Mage gegen einen Nahkämpfer ist der Witz. Die kannst du so verarschen, das sie in kürzester Zeit keinen Bock mehr haben und entnervt aufgeben. Nennst du das Balance?





Das ist nen Komischer vergleich, von euch ist halt keiner gestorben und Punkt. In aoc war es wirklich nur so du hast ihn kaum gesehen den Waldi und tot warste du kamst mit Glück dazu den Spell durchzubringen und dann siehste das seine HP leiste ganze 20% verliert. Und mal im ernst, Unbalanced ist es wenn er 20% mehr schaden macht als du ohne Können, aber das war so übertrieben .. so schwer könnte das balancing nämlich garnet sein, einfach den Dmg vom Waldi um 80% verringern oder nochmehr und es wär erstmal gut, selbst wenn er dich immernoch fertig gemacht hätte.. besser als son Dong tot wo du derbe ausrastest!


----------



## Khayman (10. Oktober 2010)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das man vor jedem Bossfight in die Geschichte geführt wird..wofür gibt es denn sonst die MajorPatchTrailer...
> Und es gibt auch Quests in den Raids die viele Informationen bringen..
> Und in WoW grindet man sicher nicht, weil das sogar mit einem Ban bestraft wird also stfu!
> 
> Grinden bedeutet nicht das man was wiederholt sondern das man beim leveln wild einfach so mobs killt...



Ich hab ja schon viel Blödsinn gelesen, aber "Und in WoW grindet man sicher nicht, weil das sogar mit einem Ban bestraft wird" ist der absolute Spitzenreiter.

P.S: Hier mal die Definition von Grind:

Grind, grinden(dt. &#8222;(ab)schleifen&#8220. Bezeichnet regelmäßige, sich ständig wiederholende Spielabläufe, die notwendig sind, um ein bestimmtes Ziel im Spiel zu erreichen. Grind ist bis zu einem gewissen Maß immer natürlicher Teil des Genres, welches auf kontinuierliche Weiterentwicklung ausgelegt ist. Der Grad an _grinding,_ der zum Erreichen essentieller Spielziele von den Entwicklern vorausgesetzt wird, ist jedoch umstrittenes Thema unzähliger Diskussionen. Das spieltechnisch möglichst gering eingesetzte Maß an Grind zugunsten von singulären Spielinhalten gilt in Europa als positives Merkmal eines MMORPGs. Traditionelle P&P-Rollenspiele waren ursprünglich weitgehend frei von Grind, ebenso wie viele CRPGs, doch mussten diese auch keine Abonnenten dauerhaft binden, um für die Hersteller Gewinn abzuwerfen.


----------



## Sikes (10. Oktober 2010)

In WoW ist grinden verboten? Selten so gelacht ^^ Chinafarmer, welche mit ihren Pets in einem Gebiet solange Mobs hauen bis sie 2-3 lvl drüber sind, spielen z.B. legal... solange sie kein Botprogramm benutzen. Ich selber hab zu BC auch einen meiner Chars ab Scherbenwelt hochgegrindet...


----------



## teroa (10. Oktober 2010)

grinden gibt es hauptsächlich in f2p spielen... gibt aber auch ausnahemn wie zb aion... stundenlang stupide mobs haun um zu leveln...
in wow kann mann es machen muss mann abba nicht da es genug quest gibt....

ps:grinden ist nirgens verboten...


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> grinden gibt es hauptsächlich in f2p spielen... gibt aber auch ausnahemn wie zb aion... stundenlang stupide mobs haun um zu leveln...
> in wow kann mann es machen muss mann abba nicht da es genug quest gibt....
> 
> ps:grinden ist nirgens verboten...



Aber derbe Langweilig und jeder der Grinden mag hat ein an der Klatsche. oO


Btw Schön das der Threadname geändert wurde.. Graphik das hat derbe aufgeregt xD das zu lesen war ja Augenkrebs..


----------



## Cathan (10. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> grinden gibt es hauptsächlich in f2p spielen... gibt aber auch ausnahemn wie zb aion... stundenlang stupide mobs haun um zu leveln...
> in wow kann mann es machen muss mann abba nicht da es genug quest gibt....
> 
> ps:grinden ist nirgens verboten...


Seit 2.0 muss man in Aion nichtmehr grinden.


----------



## Terinder (10. Oktober 2010)

Es geht nicht nur um die Grafikqualität. Das besondere an WoW ist halt der Look bzw. der Stil, alles passt zusammen in einer Comicgrafik, die eigentlich so gut wie allen gefällt. z.B. der Asia Style in anderen spielen gefällt halt nicht jedem.

Ausserdem hat WoW mittlerweile so einen Bekanntheitsgrad, das es sich alleine durch Mundpropaganda sehr schnell weiterspricht


----------



## JacobyVII (10. Oktober 2010)

ich sage das kurz...scheiß auf die beste grafik der welt wenn du dich im spiel nur im kreis drehen kannst


----------



## teroa (10. Oktober 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Seit 2.0 muss man in Aion nichtmehr grinden.



haben se nu nen paar hundert quest eingebaut ??...hatte mir damsal die steelbook geholt und nach den 1 monat nicht mehr verlängert .. hatte mich ja auf die worte des enwicklers damals verlassen "" nein mann muss nicht griinden es gibt genug quets""(was aber falsch war)


----------



## Cathan (10. Oktober 2010)

Terinder schrieb:


> Ausserdem hat WoW mittlerweile so einen Bekanntheitsgrad, das es sich alleine durch Mundpropaganda sehr schnell weiterspricht


In Serien wie "How I met your mother" und "Moonlight" wurde es auch erwähnt.

Das hat meines wissens noch kein Spiel geschafft. (verbessert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege)


----------



## Totemwächter (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie wow auf Ultra aussieht aber anscheind muss das ja nicht genug sein.
Ich für mein teil schraube die grafi immer soweit runter das es noch spielbar aussieht mir aber trozdem max fps bringt!


----------



## Cathan (10. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> haben se nu nen paar hundert quest eingebaut ??...hatte mir damsal die steelbook geholt und nach den 1 monat nicht mehr verlängert .. hatte mich ja auf die worte des enwicklers damals verlassen "" nein mann muss nicht griinden es gibt genug quets""(was aber falsch war)


Die EP und die Kinah durch Quests wurden stark erhöht, es gibt mehr quests und ich weis nicht ob es die Soloinstanzen (die erste, Haramel, ist ab 18 hat einen 3Stunden cd und bringt 0,5lvl/run) früher schon gab.

Ich hab mit nem Freund wieder angefangen sind 28 und mussten nochnie grinden und haben 3Millionen Kinah (ohne farmen einfach während des levelns bekommen)


----------



## teroa (10. Oktober 2010)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie wow auf Ultra aussieht aber anscheind muss das ja nicht genug sein.
> Ich für mein teil schraube die grafi immer soweit runter das es noch spielbar aussieht mir aber trozdem max fps bringt!




auf ultra nimmt sich dat net viel hab alles bis zum anschlag bei der akteulle beta inc. den dx11 wasserreflexion ,schatten auch auf max...
frame berträgt zwischen 70-100 dort..

und beim aktuelle wow clienten auch alles max + umgeschriebene option für mehr bodendetails ...




Cathan schrieb:


> Die EP und die Kinah durch Quests wurden stark erhöht, es gibt mehr quests und ich weis nicht ob es die Soloinstanzen (die erste, Haramel, ist ab 18 hat einen 3Stunden cd und bringt 0,5lvl/run) früher schon gab.
> 
> Ich hab mit nem Freund wieder angefangen sind 28 und mussten nochnie grinden und haben 3Millionen Kinah (ohne farmen einfach während des levelns bekommen)




mmhh ok wäre mal ne überlegung wert es mal wiedda aufzutauen..


----------



## Cathan (10. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> mmhh ok wäre mal ne überlegung wert es mal wiedda aufzutauen..


Also ich würde es dir empfehlen, wenn du das Design und das Spielprinzip (Viel Open PvP und Festungseroberungen bzw PvPvE) magst.

Wenn du irgendwas wissen willst kannst mir ja ne PM schreiben.


----------



## teroa (10. Oktober 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Also ich würde es dir empfehlen, wenn du das Design und das Spielprinzip (Viel Open PvP und Festungseroberungen bzw PvPvE) magst.
> 
> Wenn du irgendwas wissen willst kannst mir ja ne PM schreiben.



naja pvp ist mir gesagt wayne..ich bin eher der pveler..
gibt es auch sowas wie nen wiedersehns woche oder so wie bei hdro mal..weil will ers ma schaun bevor ich nen ganzen monat kofe...


----------



## knochenhand (10. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> auf ultra nimmt sich dat net viel hab alles bis zum anschlag bei der akteulle beta inc. den dx11 wasserreflexion ,schatten auch auf max...
> frame berträgt zwischen 70-100 dort..
> 
> und beim aktuelle wow clienten auch alles max + umgeschriebene option für mehr bodendetails ...



die ptr 4.01 version sieht echt schon sehr gut aus und läuften um welten besser als die 3.3 version.
mehr geht auch bei der art des spieles garnicht, siehe AoC bei massen schlachten müssen
die gephased weil sonst der groß teil der clients ab rauchen würde. und starwars grafik ist bestimmt
auch nur dardurch besser, da durch den spiel auf bau nie mehr als 50 spieler in einer zone sind...

und um ehrlich zu sein kenne kein spiel, das nur deswegen gut läuft weil die grafik totaltoll ist...

mfg


----------



## SonneBlock (10. Oktober 2010)

Wollts schon gesagt haben, schliesse mich aber den Vorpostern an.. man beachte die absolut flüssige Spielmechanik von WoW, das ist durchaus auf die Grafik die nicht gerade die übelste ist, zurückzuführen.

Spiele mit derart guter Grafik sind meist etwas ich sag mal.. ruckelig. Selbst mit 60 fps läuft es bei mir etwas verzöger.. ich klicke den Spell und es dauert gefühlte 0,5 Sekunden bis eine Aktion folgt. Bei WoW liegt es deutlich darunter also für mich garnicht spürbar.


----------



## teroa (10. Oktober 2010)

knochenhand schrieb:


> und um ehrlich zu sein kenne kein spiel, das nur deswegen gut läuft weil die grafik totaltoll ist...
> 
> mfg




naja shooter zb die leben nur von grafik..


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> naja shooter zb die leben nur von grafik..



die 0815 Shooter Leben nur für Grafik, Richtig  guter Hammer Shooter hat gute Grafik und eine Gute Story...


----------



## teroa (10. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> die 0815 Shooter Leben nur für Grafik, Richtig guter Hammer Shooter hat gute Grafik und eine Gute Story...



shooter mit guter story naja ..darüber lässt sich glaube streiten^^...
obwohl mass effect 2 war gut...


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Oktober 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> In Serien wie "How I met your mother" und "Moonlight" wurde es auch erwähnt.
> 
> Das hat meines wissens noch kein Spiel geschafft. (verbessert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege)



Richtig und in Mass Effekt 2 Reden sie von einem MMO was 11 MILLIARDEN Menschen/Auserirdische spielen^^


----------



## knochenhand (10. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> shooter mit guter story naja ..darüber lässt sich glaube streiten^^...



das zieht sich glaube ich weniger auf das gelabber bei den briefings als auf ein
schönes und abwechslungsreiches missionslayout... !^^

mfg


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2010)

Furballvie schrieb:


> ich finde man muss immer zwischen den technischen aspekten und der "künstlerischen" qualität bei der grafik eines spiels entscheiden. WoW hat in punkto technik zwar schon ein wenig aufgeholt aber es gibt immer noch viele zerpixelte klotztexturen oder modelle mit absolutem minimal-polycount. Jedoch gewinnt (meiner meinung nach) WoW haushoch wenns um die "künstlerische" qualität geht. der comic look mag nicht jedermans sache sein, aber "MIR gefällt es nicht" ist keine argument für schlechte grafik. WoW unterscheidet sich von allen anderen Spielen die ich angetestet habe (lotro, war, conan, aion) hauptsächlich dadurch, dass vom eichhörnchen bis zum ogerhäuptling alle charaktere nur so vor charme strotzen. Klar - Conan und Aion haben nen titten-slider für weibliche charaktäre, aber trotzdem wirken die chars auf mich seltsam leblos und langweilig. auch in bezug auf die animationen - die man durchaus zum bereich grafik dazuzählen kann - ist wow neueren spielen mindestens ebenbürtig, wenn nicht sogar überlegen.
> 
> persönlich ziehe ich den stil von wow dem anderer spiele vor, fände aber die überarbeitung speziell der alten texturen und eine leichte anhebung der modell-polys durchaus ok



Wie gibt es in Wow den schon gute Animationen? Nehmen wir doch mal den von dir angesprochenen Ogerhäuptling oder einfach nur den Oger. Die Laufanimationen sehen doch sowas von billig aus. Und das lässt sich auf so ziemlich jede Animation übertragen. Keine Ahnung, was du daran findest, aber naja. Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.


----------



## Vesber (10. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe Guild Wars, HdRO und Runes of Magic angespielt... alle prollen mehr oder weniger mit besserer Grafik. Aber keines hat mich mehr gefesselt als WoW. 

Die Animationen bei den genannten Spielen erinnern mich eher an die Augsburger Puppenkiste (ja, das ist überspitzt formuliert). Was ich meine: die Charaktere bewegen sich steif und hakelig. Bei Wow sind es vermatschte Comic-Pixel, aber es sieht alles rund und stimmig aus.

Von service, content, gameplay, UI etc fang ich in dem Zusammenhang mal gar nicht an )

Und Bugs? Lächerlicher Prozentsatz im Kommabereich. Baut mal eine Welt in der Grösse aus Legosteinen...


----------



## teroa (10. Oktober 2010)

Vesber schrieb:


> Von service, content, gameplay, UI etc fang ich in dem Zusammenhang mal gar nicht an )



naja was contend betrifft da ist sony spitzenreiter mit EQ1 bzw EQ2 ..UI kann mann wie wow allet ändern .. wow ui ist ja auch von EQ kopiert^^
und service da nimmt sich keiner was der ist bei allen mangelwahre vor allen in deutschland...


----------



## Nahemis (10. Oktober 2010)

Also zufällig habe ich auch mal WoW gespielt aber wegen völliger gähnender Langeweile im Spiel das Handtuch geworfen. 
Und die Grafik z.B in Durotar, Mulgore, Tanaris oder das Arathihochland ist endlose Einöde. Nichts sehenswürdiges. 

Desolace katapultiert sich mit grenzenloser Einfallslosigkeit für eine gute Gebietgestalltung an die Spitze des schlechten Geschmacks, den wohl einige hier teilen.

Die Instanzgestalltung sucht natürlich in dem Genre seines gleichen. Kral der Klingenhauer, Höhlen der Wehklagen oder die Uldum sind grafisch so schrecklich und beschissen designt das einem da echt die Worte fehlen. Aber der WoW-Kenner findet auch den letzten verhunzten Fleck in WoW jedem anderem Spiel überlegen.

Das Gameplay ist nichts besonderes. Alles wegbomben lautet da das Motto und das ist eher was für Hirnlose als für mich.

Sry ich mag eher richtige mmorpg`s wo die Klassenrollen noch das sind, was sie sein sollten.


Tanaris



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aion




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Winterspring




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aion




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlingendorntal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aion




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desolace




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aion




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arathihochland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aion




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW-Bosse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aion-Bosse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW- Boss ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (10. Oktober 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Sry ich mag eher richtige mmorpg`s wo die Klassenrollen noch das sind, was sie sein sollten.



ja das war mal der fall von wow bevor se den esport mist reingemacht haben (arena)

ansonsten spiel wo die klassenrollen gut sind ist eq2 und hdro...


----------



## Nahemis (10. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> ja das war mal der fall von wow bevor se den esport mist reingemacht haben (arena)
> 
> ansonsten spiel wo die klassenrollen gut sind ist eq2 und hdro...



Hdro wollte ich auf alle Fälle noch testen. Man hört viel Gutes von dem Spiel und es soll richtig schicke Grafik haben^^


----------



## knochenhand (10. Oktober 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Das Gameplay ist nichts besonderes. Alles wegbomben lautet da das Motto und das ist eher was für Hirnlose als für mich.
> 
> Sry ich mag eher richtige mmorpg`s wo die Klassenrollen noch das sind, was sie sein sollten.



cool , also stundenlanges tot grinden, ist dann anspruchsvoller?

in wechen aktuellen schlachtzug bombt man denn bitte alles weck?
aber solo ini ohne anspruch machen dann ein richtiges mmo aus, oder?

klassiche mmo char...bzw rollenspiel allgemein seit dungonmaster:

blocker/tank
healer
meele
range

bei den rassen hat aion natürlich auch ganz klar gwonnen, einmal menschen mit flügeln einmal schwarz und einmal weiß fertig....
.....................................................
du bist echt mein persönlicher held!

mfg


----------



## PTY (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich weis echt nicht, warum die Leute immer auf der WoW-Grafik rumreiten müssen und diese immer als 'schlecht' betiteln. Fakt ist, das die WoW-Engine einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und vor allem die Texturen in der alten Welt nicht hoch aufgelöst sind. Ich persönlich finde aber den Grafikstil von WoW absolut einmalig und >GENAU SO< hatte ich mir immer ein >FANTASY<-MMO vorgestellt. 

Ich habe sie mittlerweile alle mal angespielt: Aion, Herr der Ringe und noch viele andere. Die Grafik der Spiele mag durchaus 'besser' (da höher ausgelöst) sein, aber vom Stil her sind sie alle Mist (meine Meinung). Und technisch auch nicht gerade immer das Gelbe vom Ei. Gerade HdR nervt extrem mit dem ploppenden Qualitätstufen von entfernten Objekten. Und beim Grafikstil fällt mir extrem auf, dass z.B. die Symbole der Fähigkeiten bei HdR und Aion ziemlich 'billig' und vor allem alle sehr ähnlich aussehen. Dazu kommt noch, das vor allem bei HdR die GUI alles andere als übersichtlich ist.

Und gerade das muss man bei WoW mal unabhängig von der eigentlichen Grafik auf jedenfall loben: das Interface, also die GUI. Nicht unbedingt das Design (obwohl es mir persönlich gefällt und in die >FANTASY<-Welt passt), sondern das Handling. Bei allen MMOs, die ich angetestet habe, war das Interface nämlich ziemlich träge, was vor allem bei kniffligen Kampfsituationen sehr störend war.


----------



## teroa (10. Oktober 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Hdro wollte ich auf alle Fälle noch testen. Man hört viel Gutes von dem Spiel und es soll richtig schicke Grafik haben^^



ist auch gut.. grafik ist auch gut dx10/11 guten pc vorrausgesetzt....


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> shooter mit guter story naja ..darüber lässt sich glaube streiten^^...
> obwohl mass effect 2 war gut...



Metro 2033


----------



## teroa (10. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Metro 2033



das hat mir persöhnlich überhaupt nicht gefallen...fand es genauso öde wie stalker...


----------



## Nahemis (10. Oktober 2010)

knochenhand schrieb:


> cool , also stundenlanges tot grinden, ist dann anspruchsvoller?
> 
> in wechen aktuellen schlachtzug bombt man denn bitte alles weck?
> aber solo ini ohne anspruch machen dann ein richtiges mmo aus, oder?
> ...



Du hast echt keine Ahnung von Aion.


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Oktober 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Du hast echt keine Ahnung von Aion.



Warum auch wer Spielt sonen Grafikmüll.


----------



## Sarvan (10. Oktober 2010)

WoW hat wenigstens einen eigenen Stil, sowie auch Warhammer. Bei den meisten Spielen hat man nur versucht die Wirklichkeit zu kopieren. Und stell mal die Grafik auf Ultra in der Wotlk Welt, oder nach dem Cata draußen ist auch in der Alten... Gerade solche Gebiete wie Uldum finde ich extrem Detailreich und gut gemacht, mehr 3D Objekte etc...


----------



## The Reptil (10. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> naja shooter zb die leben nur von grafik..



ich würde sagen bei shooter gibts nur besonders viele grafikblender die nur das können


----------



## Nahemis (10. Oktober 2010)

Ach Aion und Grafikmüll? Dann blätter mal eine Seite zurück!

http://forum.buffed....k/page__st__140




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vesber (10. Oktober 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Also zufällig habe ich auch mal WoW gespielt aber wegen völliger gähnender Langeweile im Spiel das Handtuch geworfen.
> Und die Grafik z.B in Durotar, Mulgore, Tanaris oder das Arathihochland ist endlose Einöde. Nichts sehenswürdiges.
> 
> Desolace katapultiert sich mit grenzenloser Einfallslosigkeit für eine gute Gebietgestalltung an die Spitze des schlechten Geschmacks, den wohl einige hier teilen.
> ...





Alles wegbomben ist das was die Spieler draus machen. Klassenrollen sind durchaus vorhanden. Und die Bilder... naja, opulentes Blendwerk was mich aber weniger beeindruckt als Gebiete mit Geschichte. Es gibt nun mal in fast jeder Welt auch Wüsten und Öden. Ich hab damals Textandventure gespielt... die hatten ne bombastische Grafik )

Und es gibt durchaus Gebiete in Azeroth die ich nicht so mag. Zu meinen Favoriten gehören die Sturmgipfel, wo ich mir immer noch winzig vorkomme, da stimmt für mich alles von gewaltiger Grösse über epischen Hintergrundsound bis zur Titanenthematik. Gehasst habe ich immer Zul Drak. Andere lieben Zul Drak weil Sie einfach auf Trolle und Gedöns stehen.

Die Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden. Anderen Ansichten nur mit Verachtung und Ignoranz zu begegnen ist... nunja... auf seine Art sehr aussagekräftig.


----------



## Nahemis (10. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ein Spiel bessere Grafik als WoW hat ist es immer gleich ein "Blendwerk". Naja ich geh pennen bin eh fertig mit WoW. 

Hier wird eh nicht über das Thema Grafik diskutiert wie der TE das wollte. Bin raus.


----------



## Benihime (10. Oktober 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Warum auch wer Spielt sonen Grafikmüll.



Immernoch 4 Mio. Spieler


----------



## Tionn (10. Oktober 2010)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Die Spielewelt ist für meine Begriffe in sich stimmig, wer die Warcraft-Reihe kennt, weiß, daß der Wiedererkennungseffekt bezogen auf WoW recht groß ist. Blizzard füttert die Grafikengine von Zeit zu Zeit subtil mit neuen Effekten, um sie ein wenig anzupassen. Mehr ist, wie ich finde, auch nicht nötig. 
Abgesehen davon, daß eine realistischere Grafik, sofern man bei einem Fantasyspiel überhaupt davon reden kann, deutlich mehr Ressourcen verschlingen würde, würde sie schlicht nicht ins WC-Universum passen. 
Inzwischen habe ich einfach so aus Neugier mal verschiedene andere MMOs ausprobiert, u.a. Aion, HdRO und RoM und obwohl die Grafik dort technisch deutlich besser ist, fühle ich mich in der WoW irgendwie wohler.[/font]


----------



## Shadowed (10. Oktober 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Warum auch wer Spielt sonen Grafikmüll.



Wenn du Aion nich kennst und es nur oberflächlich bewertest dann halt einfach mal dein Ma*l!

Und ich hab noch nie so viel Mist in nem Thread gelesen wie hier, um mal eins klar zu stellen... bei einem guten MMO ist weder das Gameplay und der Inhalt noch die Grafik entscheidend, die zwei Sachen sind untergestellt denn* erst die Community macht ein MMO gut oder schlecht!*
*
In Prozent dargestellt:*
45% - Die Community
35% - Inhalt und Gameplay
20% - Die Grafik

Nehmen wie mal WoW als Beispiel. Was glaubt ihr denn warum nach The Burning Crusade Release so viele mit WoW aufhörten?! Wegen der Comm die damals zu verfallen begann und was aus der geworden is sieht man ja heut auf den Life Servern -.-, ich weis worüber ich schreib denn ich bin schon seeehhhrrrrr lang in WoW aktiv aber seit kurzem nich mehr -> Accs vereist, wegen Inhalt und Community.


----------



## Kuisito (10. Oktober 2010)

Shadowed schrieb:


> *erst die Community macht ein MMO gut oder schlecht!*



Da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## Ranva (10. Oktober 2010)

Mir gefällt die Grafik in WoW, sie passt einfach und wird dauernd verbessert (feiner).

*1*.
Auch ich habe Aion gespielt (und Warhammer) aber an das Gold in Aion zu kommen... *no go !* Ich hab einfach keine lust zig Mobs zu
batschen nur um an die Kina(Währung in Aion) zu kommen um mir meine FÄHIGKEITEN(von besseren Flügeln ganz zu schweigen)
kaufen zu können.Meist hängt man dann mit seinen Fähigkeiten absolut hinterher.
Alles in Aion is so teuer das es stresst vorran zu kommen und das ist nicht der Sinn eines Spiels oder ? 


*2*.
Die Grafik is wirklich super! NACHTEIL ? Ganz einfach sie ist so gut das mein Rechner gerade mal *ca. 1 Jahr* alt und 
Mittelklasse sprich ca. 800 Euro im PVP nurnoch ruckelt! Folge ich muss die anderen Spieler ausblenden und Grafik runterdrehen,
damit ich eine Festungsschlacht einigermaßen spielen kann! Was bringt mir die gute Grafik wenn ich die anderen Spieler nichtmal sehen kann ???

Dann lieber WoW wo die Grafik zwar nicht so gut ist, ich aber eine Schlacht bzw. Schlachtfeld (1000winter mal ausgenommen, des lagt auch oft genug)
mit allen Spielerfiguren genießen kann. 


PS: Ich weis das meine Rechtschreibung nicht die beste ist, aber spart euch die Verbesserungen


----------



## Arthas1993 (10. Oktober 2010)

> Guten Abend,
> als ich mir paar Videos von kommenden MMO's so angeguckt habe,
> hab ich mir gedacht, wie es Blizzard es mit WoW noch schafft, ihre Kunden zu behalten. Ich meine, die anderen Spiele sehen echt genial aus! Selbst altaere Spiele, wie z.b Lotro habens doch auch gemeistern, was rauszuholen!



der unterstrichende teil klingt für mich so als müsste blizzard sich arg anstrengen ihre kunden nicht zu verlieren mit daurnt neuen contents und features.

aber es geht eigentich ins gegenteil rein denn schließlich spielen 12 millionen WoW und wie viele online spiele können das schon behaupten ? 

also glaube ich ists im endefekt egal wie gut die grafik ist


----------



## zakuma (10. Oktober 2010)

Die Grafik von WoW ist nicht Bombastisch aber grade ab BC sehr sehr stimmig und das ist worauf es ankommt ich habe auch Aion gespielt ja es hatte ne neuere grafik engine aber ich habe mich dort einfach lang nicht so "wohl gefühlt" wie wenn ich in WoW Level und rumlaufe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayestic (10. Oktober 2010)

Kokoros schrieb:


> Was ist an WoW denn fesselnd? Jedes Wochenende mit der Gilde (wenn mans genau nimmt) grinden zu gehn? Zwischen den "schweren Grind Raids" geht man dann daylie quests Grinden. Wow schafft es nicht mehr die MMo Grind elemente zu verstecken, sondern legt sie offen da und anscheinend mögen Das die Leute.
> Die meisten wissen ja nichtma warum sie die Bosse killen da keine Ahnung von der Lore haben? Außerdem finde ich, dass die Freundlichkeit der WoW Com. im lezten Jahr ziemlich verloren gegangen ist. Viele WoW spieler sind Heute Leute denen ich auf der Strasse nicht begegnen will.
> 
> Dass soll dann ein gutes Spiel dahinter sein? Ja. Natürlich.




Das ist genau der Grund warum man keine MMOs spielen sollte denn es gibt nur grind uns sonst nix. Das ist in jedem MMO so und wird sich niemals ändern. 
Lore ? Hmm ehrlich gesagt hab ich überhaupt kein Bock mich mit der blöden Hintergrundgeschichte von WoW auseinander zu setzen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach mehr was für RPler. 
Aber warum ich die Bosse legen will ist doch klar *grins* EPIX EPIX EPIX 
Freundlichkeit ist aus meiner Sicht in keinem Spiel was länger aufm Markt ist noch vorhanden. Man kennt seine ca 100-200 Leute und der Rest des Servers geht einem am Popo vorbei. 
Ja und das ist für mich ein gutes Spiel. 

Von perfekt weit entfernt aber perfekt wirds ehh niemals werden ^^.


----------



## teroa (10. Oktober 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> aber es geht eigentich ins gegenteil rein denn schließlich spielen 12 millionen WoW und wie viele online spiele können das schon behaupten ?



dazu sei aber gesagt die spielerzahlen sind eu/us mässig doch schon sehr gesunken...
die meisten gamer sitzen im asiatischen raum...




zakuma schrieb:


> Die Grafik von WoW ist nicht Bombastisch aber grade ab BC sehr sehr stimmig und das ist worauf es ankommt ich habe auch Aion gespielt ja es hatte ne neuere grafik engine aber ich habe mich dort einfach lang nicht so "wohl gefühlt" wie wenn ich in WoW Level und rumlaufe



naja die aion grafik ist wenn du danach gehst auch schon asbach uralt ist noch noch die alte cryengine 1 von far cry...
und es geht weniger darum das wow realistshc sein soll sondern das mann mehr polys und bessere texturen macht weil dein bild ist das beste beispiel für absolut häßliche texturen....


----------



## Gormogon (10. Oktober 2010)

...die grafik bei wow ist schons ehr veraltet... die roben bzw. hemden sind immer noch auf den körper des chars gemalt was einfach nicht gut aussieht ... aber die entwickler arbeiten ja daran stück für stück ... mich stört die wow grafik nicht und spiele es noch sehr gern... was mich aber freuen würde wäre wenn man z.b. die haare der chars etwas echter gestaltet ;/ ... ich arbeite auch mit 3d programmen und das ist ja echt ein kinderspiel die haare beweglich zu machen....oder wind im spiel einzubauen... nur dauert es sehr lange das ganze spiel um zu designen...

ansonsten zu den pc anforderungen... man bekommt heut zu tage schon ein pc für 300-400 euro womit man wow auf höhster grafik spielen kann ... also wäre es kein ding die grafik anzupassen ... wer wow auf niedrigster grafik spielt sollte darüber nach denken sich ein neuen pc zu kaufen ...denn wow brauch so wenig anforderungen ;/....


----------



## wowfighter (10. Oktober 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Also zufällig habe ich auch mal WoW gespielt aber wegen völliger gähnender Langeweile im Spiel das Handtuch geworfen.
> Und die Grafik z.B in Durotar, Mulgore, Tanaris oder das Arathihochland ist endlose Einöde. Nichts sehenswürdiges.
> 
> Desolace katapultiert sich mit grenzenloser Einfallslosigkeit für eine gute Gebietgestalltung an die Spitze des schlechten Geschmacks, den wohl einige hier teilen.
> ...


Du bist so ein Held, du vergleichst 6 Jahre alte Grafik mit einer Cryengine die seid 1 Jahr aufem Markt is.
WTF willst du eigtl. Spiel dein verpistes Spiel und lass das WoW-forum in Ruhe und lern mal richtig kritisieren..
Du nervst mich schon die ganze Zeit immer machst du Screenshot vergleiche. Glaub mir wenn Cataclysm draußen ist kommen alle die damals von WoW zu Aion gegangen sind wieder zurück.Denn es kommt ein riesen Grafikupdate das sogar Directx11 unterstützt da kann dein Asia-Grinder netmehr mithalten was auch vorher net der Fall war denn WoW hat immerhin 12 Millionen Acc die Bezahlt sind! Und Aion vllt grade mal 200 Tausend .


mfg


----------



## teroa (10. Oktober 2010)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Du bist so ein Held, du vergleichst 6 Jahre alte Grafik mit einer Cryengine die seid 1 Jahr aufem Markt is.
> WTF willst du eigtl. Spiel dein verpistes Spiel und lass das WoW-forum in Ruhe und lern mal richtig kritisieren..




die cryengine ist ist bei weitem über 6 jahre alt...und war vor wow auf dem markt.. also bitte ers infos sammeln beovr du jemanden anfährst...

zu cata dickens grafikupdate sieht anderes aus .. (bin in der beta)
und dx11 ist nur in punkte wasser reflexion was ich nicht nachvollziehn kann da das auch mit dx9 geht...
und wieviel gamer aion in eu/us/asiaraum hat weiß wohl nur der entwickler..
udn wenn ich den asiatischen raum bei wow zb wegrechne (da andere zahlungsart da ist) sind wa och nur bei knapp 5 millionen spieler...


----------



## Khayman (10. Oktober 2010)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Du bist so ein Held, du vergleichst 6 Jahre alte Grafik mit einer Cryengine die seid 1 Jahr aufem Markt is.
> WTF willst du eigtl. Spiel dein verpistes Spiel und lass das WoW-forum in Ruhe und lern mal richtig kritisieren..
> Du nervst mich schon die ganze Zeit immer machst du Screenshot vergleiche. Glaub mir wenn Cataclysm draußen ist kommen alle die damals von WoW zu Aion gegangen sind wieder zurück.Denn es kommt ein riesen Grafikupdate das sogar Directx11 unterstützt da kann dein Asia-Grinder netmehr mithalten was auch vorher net der Fall war denn WoW hat immerhin 12 Millionen Acc die Bezahlt sind! Und Aion vllt grade mal 200 Tausend .
> 
> ...



Naja, ich spiel zwar WoW, aber jetzt weiß ich, was ihr immer mit der miesen WoW-Community meint, wowfighter ist ja schon für sich alleine fast ein Grund, sich ein anderes Spiel zu suchen...


----------



## wowfighter (10. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> die cryengine ist ist bei weitem über 6 jahre alt...und war vor wow auf dem markt.. also bitte ers infos sammeln beovr du jemanden anfährst...



Aber nicht die aktuelle von Aion..


----------



## wowfighter (10. Oktober 2010)

Khayman schrieb:


> Naja, ich spiel zwar WoW, aber jetzt weiß ich, was ihr immer mit der miesen WoW-Community meint, wowfighter ist ja schon für sich alleine fast ein Grund, sich ein anderes Spiel zu suchen...



Wieso nur weil wir unser Spiel verteidigen wenn ihr uns anfahrt machen wir es auch mit euch...
Und wenn schon such dir nen neues Spiel du juckst eh keinen.Bye hab nen tolles Leben.


----------



## teroa (11. Oktober 2010)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Aber nicht die aktuelle von Aion..



na sicher ist die das ...aion ist die cryengine 1....


----------



## wowfighter (11. Oktober 2010)

Geht von Cry auf Cry 2 oder Cry3


----------



## teroa (11. Oktober 2010)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Rede nicht rum es ist die Cry2,weil mit dem nächsten Major Patch auf Cry3 gestuft wird und man kann nur von der älteren Version in diesem Fall Cry2 auf Cry3 gehen ..



rofl du hast echt kein plan oda.-..
 aion ist die cryengine 1 modifiziert..

cry engine 2 ist nur crysis und crysis warhead


----------



## Darkblood-666 (11. Oktober 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Was hab ich schon schlimmes gesagt? Doch nur das WoW total weichgespült ist und das weißt du auch.



Schlimmes gesagt? Hm.. beleidigt hätte mich jetzt nix von dem was du hier in diesem Thread von dir gibst.
Was ich abstossend finde ist die Art und weise wie du ein Spiel das du offensichtlich nicht magst schlecht redest und dabei nicht die Toleranz aufbringst andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren. 

Klar macht WoW in gewisserweise einen "weichgespülten" Eindruck, es hat sich zum absolutem Mainstream entwickelt so dass wirklich jeder leicht in das Spiel hereinfindet. Es ist einfach wahnsinnig Einsteigerfreundlich geworden. Die absoluten "Nerds" unter uns können sich wohl nicht so leicht mit dieser Entwicklung anfreunden da es weniger "Exclusiv" und fordernd ist.

Ich könnte dir jetzt ne Menge Gründe aufzählen warum ich es trotzdem mag, aber das ist eben meine subjektive Meinung und es ist völlig in Ordnung dass du da anderer Ansicht bist.


Ich hab mir heute mal wieder nach Jahren Ultima Online angetan, Und trotz der Uralt Grafik und dem teilweise doch sehr frustrierendem Gameplay wird einem doch nach wenigen Stunden schnell klar warum es noch immer extrem viel gespielt wird. Die Rollenspielerische Freiheit die dieses Spiel bietet ist bis heute unerreicht und ich wette eine Grafik wie Aion würde bei diesem Spiel viele Einschnitte bedeuten da der Aufwand einfach zu gewaltig wäre und Jahrzente Entwicklungszeit verschlingen würde.


----------



## Mahii (11. Oktober 2010)

deine starwars beispiele sehen wie ich finde um längen schlechter aus als wow  ok die texturen sind besser, aber alles wirkt viel unnatürlich, ich meine wer stunden lang seine waffe so hält bekommt doch nen steifen arm


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2010)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Aber nicht die aktuelle von Aion..



Aion nutzt aber nicht die aktuelle Cry-Engine, sondern die allererste Version und die ist schon sehr alt.



Mahii schrieb:


> deine starwars beispiele sehen wie ich finde um längen schlechter aus als wow  ok die texturen sind besser, aber alles wirkt viel unnatürlich, ich meine wer stunden lang seine waffe so hält bekommt doch nen steifen arm



Und Charaktere, die eine Zweihand schwingen, die teilweise größer ist, als sie selbst sind dagegen schon sehr natürlich, nicht war?


----------



## Ximle (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin der Meinung das WoW auch mit der schlechtesten Grafik viele Spieler hätte, zwar nicht soviele wie heute aber genug.
Denn in WoW kommt es nicht auf die beste Grafik an, die auch zu letzt erst auf ''Ultra'' angepasst wurde. 
Sonder auf's Gameplay, welches in der vielfalt von WoW nicht viele Spiele aufweisen,wie Raiden, Leveln, Farmen, PvP etc...
Es gibt zwar viele Spiele die es ''kopieren'' , von WoW, aber es nicht in der perfektion von WoW schaffen.
Außerdem ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt.


----------



## Ångela (11. Oktober 2010)

Ximle schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das WoW auch mit der schlechtesten Grafik viele Spieler hätte, zwar nicht soviele wie heute aber genug.
> Denn in WoW kommt es nicht auf die beste Grafik an, die auch zu letzt erst auf ''Ultra'' angepasst wurde.
> Sonder auf's Gameplay, welches in der vielfalt von WoW nicht viele Spiele aufweisen,wie Raiden, Leveln, Farmen, PvP etc...
> Es gibt zwar viele Spiele die es ''kopieren'' , von WoW, aber es nicht in der perfektion von WoW schaffen.
> Außerdem ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt.



Zum einen das. zum anderen ............ was bringt die beste Grafik im Genre, wenn es nur ein Bruchteil der Leute, die am Spiel Interesse haben, nutzen können ?

Der duchschnittliche Spieler hat eben keine ultrasueprduperhammermega Kiste stehen, wollen aber auch spielen und dementsprechend passt man ein Spiel eben an.

Man könnte zwar auch mit zwei Sätzen von Grafik arbeiten, aber warum und wozu ?

Würde nur zsätzliche Kosten verursachen, was letztendlich die Abogebühren hochtreiben würde usw., worüber dann auch wieder geheult werden würde.

Und mal ganz ehrlich, wer bei nem Boss-Encounter auf die Grafikdetails achtet, der sollte lieber was anderes spielen.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ximle schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das WoW auch mit der schlechtesten Grafik viele Spieler hätte, zwar nicht soviele wie heute aber genug.
> Denn in WoW kommt es nicht auf die beste Grafik an, die auch zu letzt erst auf ''Ultra'' angepasst wurde.
> Sonder auf's Gameplay, welches in der vielfalt von WoW nicht viele Spiele aufweisen,wie Raiden, Leveln, Farmen, PvP etc...
> Es gibt zwar viele Spiele die es ''kopieren'' , von WoW, aber es nicht in der perfektion von WoW schaffen.
> Außerdem ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt.



Jojo, alle kopieren von Wow. Meine Fresse...

Als ob Warhammer, Aion, Aoc, HdRo und noch so einige andere auch nur im Ansatz eine Wow-Kopie wären. Und wenn, dann ist Wow ne Kopie von EQ. Ist doch echt lächerlich.



wowfighter schrieb:


> Du bist so ein Held, du vergleichst 6 Jahre alte Grafik mit einer Cryengine die seid 1 Jahr aufem Markt is.
> WTF willst du eigtl. Spiel dein verpistes Spiel und lass das WoW-forum in Ruhe und lern mal richtig kritisieren..
> Du nervst mich schon die ganze Zeit immer machst du Screenshot vergleiche. Glaub mir wenn Cataclysm draußen ist kommen alle die damals von WoW zu Aion gegangen sind wieder zurück.Denn es kommt ein riesen Grafikupdate das sogar Directx11 unterstützt da kann dein Asia-Grinder netmehr mithalten was auch vorher net der Fall war denn WoW hat immerhin 12 Millionen Acc die Bezahlt sind! Und Aion vllt grade mal 200 Tausend .
> 
> ...



Jo, ein riesen Grafikupdate kommt!!! Schon mal Bilder gesehen, von dem, was da kommt? Anscheinend hast du übelst Tomaten auf den Augen. Die Männer mit dem weißen Kittel kommen gleich, aber das war es dann auch schon.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (11. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist es sowas von egal was da für nen Update für die Cryengine kommt, denn egal wie realistisch dann die Figuren und Landschaften aussehen, die meisten Spiele die damit laufen (meist Egoshooter ala Crysis) sind doch eh uninteressant, denn eine gute Story weisen die eh nicht auf und laufen eh nur auf aktuellen Systemen auf den höchsten Details (denn dann hat man ja nichts von der supermegakrassengeilomatikoleckmichamarschgrafik). Wer realistische Grafiken will soll bitte HdRO spielen, aber WoW ist und bleibt ein Comic. Denn wer es noch nicht bemerkt hat, Warcraft hatte schon immer alles durch Kakao gezogen und bedient sich fleissig von allen möglichen Genres, sei es von Tolkien, von Zeichentrickserien, Filmen oder Bands... im Warcraftuniversum gibt es fast alles und es passt stimmig zusammen.
Und wer in WoW nur stupides Raiden sieht, der spielt wohl auch gerne stupide Shooter wie Crysis, denn WoW und andere MMOs können weit aus mehr sein als nur Raiden, denn es gibt noch das Rollenspiel, aber es gibt auch noch den Spaß beim Questen, das verfolgen der Geschichten die die Quests erzählen oder das erkunden der Wälder und Berge. Wer daran kein Gefallen findet, für den ist ein Fantasy-MMO das falsche Spiel.


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Oktober 2010)

Shadowed schrieb:


> Wenn du Aion nich kennst und es nur oberflächlich bewertest dann halt einfach mal dein Ma*l!
> 
> Und ich hab noch nie so viel Mist in nem Thread gelesen wie hier, um mal eins klar zu stellen... bei einem guten MMO ist weder das Gameplay und der Inhalt noch die Grafik entscheidend, die zwei Sachen sind untergestellt denn* erst die Community macht ein MMO gut oder schlecht!*
> *
> ...



Ich habe Aion den Testmonat gespielt, irgendwann gabs keine Quests mehr und es Wurde zum Grinder, die Community hat mich auch angepisst die leute ham viel geflamed usw, zudem musste mal nicht denken das Aion ne Bessere Comm hat, ganz einfach wow hat eine Größere.. natürlich siehste viel schlechtes, aber genau das ist der Punkt, die Guten flamen halt net im chat von denen Hörste nix, nur in Gilden da merkste es, auch in Raids mal echt man regt sich über nen raid oft auf weil 2-3 leute nerven.. der rest ist aber entweder total nett oder redet halt wenig - ist okey.

Aion lockt eben nur mit Grafik, der Content ist wenig bis Garnicht da, und meiner ansicht nach kann jemand der ein MMO nur nach der Grafik wählt niemand sein den man als "Nettes Community" mitglied kennen lernt.. da dieser vermutlich nen Kleines Grafik kiddie ist was nur Rumflamed.


@Übermir joar vorallem frag ich mich manchma was nen Realistischer Grafik Shooter fürn sinn macht, wenn der Shooter selbst unrealistisch ist (die figuren halten 30 Schüsse von nem Maschinengewehr und so aus.


----------



## Lisica (11. Oktober 2010)

hassmaske schrieb:


> es hängt von vielen faktoren ab w.z.b. spielmechanik, story, gameplay, support und und und



aja und das ist ja bei wow auf dem höchsten Niveau oO


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Oktober 2010)

Lisica schrieb:


> aja und das ist ja bei wow auf dem höchsten Niveau oO



Du meinst das zwar ironisch aber das stimmt.


----------



## MCBBOYIV (11. Oktober 2010)

Also zu dem Grafik Bildervergleich... da hast aber echt die schlechtesten beispiele rausgesucht und bei Aion die besten...
also mach ich mal von meiner sicht Hust...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde sagen schlechte Grafik, einfalslos und öde ist was anderes ich finde die Grafiken super passend stimmig und liebevoll.
Es gibt natürlich wie die genannten Orte namens Desolace oder Ödland aber die sollen ja so verlassen sein... 
wer das nicht versteht oder schnallt, ohje dan weis ich auch nicht.


Und ein paar trostlose Bilder von Aion... wer suche der findet. also nen blöder vergleich den du da gestellt hast, 
man kann bei Aion doofe orte finden und bei WoW...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Grafik ist wie nen gezeichnetes Bild manche finden den Style von XY maler toll der andere nicht und der nächste wiederrum findet XY Maler Style toll...


----------



## Mondenkynd (11. Oktober 2010)

Die Grafik ist mir halbwegs egal, wenn das Spiel vernünfig gemacht ist.....zumal WoW mit Cata wieder ein wenig zulegt was Grafik angeht.


----------



## Famenio (11. Oktober 2010)

Hmm...da finde ich doch den Style von WoW besser...
bei Aion haben zwar die Charaktere mehr Details,
aber von der Umgebung her, nur von den Bildern jetzt gesprochen,
macht WoW doch mehr her, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## b1gg3r (11. Oktober 2010)

ich lege bei spielen eigentlich auch viel wert das es gut aussieht, aber wenn ich denke wow mit zb cryengine, das nimmt mir dann iwie das fantasygefühl, und ganz ehrlich ich hätte keinen lust wow mit cryengine zu spielen, das passt einfach nicht zu WoW.

aber es hies doch das die gebiete mit cata neue/besserer texturen bekommen + dx11 effekte oder?


----------



## xerkxes (11. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man lange und gerne WoW spielt, dann findet man realistischere Grafiken anfangs sehr komisch, was sich erst nach einer Zeit ins Gegenteil kehrt. Ging mir selbst so.


----------



## teroa (11. Oktober 2010)

b1gg3r schrieb:


> ich lege bei spielen eigentlich auch viel wert das es gut aussieht, aber wenn ich denke wow mit zb cryengine, das nimmt mir dann iwie das fantasygefühl, und ganz ehrlich ich hätte keinen lust wow mit cryengine zu spielen, das passt einfach nicht zu WoW.
> 
> aber es hies doch das die gebiete mit cata neue/besserer texturen bekommen + dx11 effekte oder?



naja net wirklich und das dx11 ist nur die wasserspiegelung die aber eigentlich auch unter dx 9 machbar ist ..ka wie blizz darauf kommt...eventuell damit se werben könn wahh wir haben dx 11...

und cryengine oda so will keiner in wow es geht wie mehrfach gesagt nur um mehr polys und vor allen anständige hd texturen.. weil das aufgemallte siht doch schon seh bescheiden aus..

ps: hoff ja fürs nächste add on auf hübschere bäume weil die sind echt grausig...


----------



## MCBBOYIV (11. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> naja net wirklich und das dx11 ist nur die wasserspiegelung die aber eigentlich auch unter dx 9 machbar ist ..ka wie blizz darauf kommt...eventuell damit se werben könn wahh wir haben dx 11...
> 
> und cryengine oda so will keiner in wow es geht wie mehrfach gesagt nur um mehr polys und vor allen anständige hd texturen.. weil das aufgemallte siht doch schon seh bescheiden aus..
> 
> ps: hoff ja fürs nächste add on auf hübschere bäume weil die sind echt grausig...



Das ist nicht richtig!
 Zwar erkennen Spieler auch ohne DirectX-11-Hardware Spiegelungen auf dem Wasser, die sind aber vorberechnet. 
Echtzeit-Reflektionen bekommen man nur mit einer DirectX-11-Grafikkarte und Windows Vista oder 7 präsentiert.


DX9



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DX11



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und zu dem mehr polygons und etc versuch mal jede einzelne Textur und Model die in 5-6 Jahrennun entwickelt wurden neu zu Entwerfen...
ein umfangen das sich denke aus Zeit und Kostengründen nicht lohnt zu dem könnte die hälfte warscheinlich nimmer wow spielen


PS:

Wenn jemand an der Beta von Cataclysm teilnimmt, kann man DirectX 11 auf nur zwei Arten aktivieren: 
Gebt »-d3d11« in die Befehlszeile der Spielverknüpfung ein
Oder fügt »SET gxApi &#8222;d3d11&#8220;« in die Config.wtf im Ordner »World of Warcraft Beta\WTF« ein


----------



## teroa (11. Oktober 2010)

MCBBOYIV schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig!
> Zwar erkennen Spieler auch ohne DirectX-11-Hardware Spiegelungen auf dem Wasser, die sind aber vorberechnet.
> Echtzeit-Reflektionen bekommen man nur mit einer DirectX-11-Grafikkarte und Windows Vista oder 7 präsentiert.
> 
> ...



es ging mir ja mehr um allgemein das ich denke das Echtzeit-Reflektionen auch mit dx 9 machbar sind ...obs so ist ka...
ich spiel ja die beta im dx11 modus...

ja klar ist es nen aufwand aber das soolte es doch mittlerweile wert sein blizz sieht doch werden immer mehr spieler (auch wenns nur im asiatischen raum steigt,aber trotzdem) und bei dem was blizz schon eingenommen hat könnte mann sowas machen habne doch mehr als 1000..
und das blizz nie die grafikhuren sind ist auch jedem klar wenn mann sich aktuel starcraft 2 ansieht oder diablo 3..


----------



## schnatze (11. Oktober 2010)

Benihime schrieb:


> Das erste was Blizzard machen sollte, ist die Engine zu optimieren, es kann nicht sein das ich bei einem fast 6 Jahre altem Spiel mit weniger als 60 fps rumgurken muss und bei Aion konstant 110 fps habe.



DAS macht mich allerdings auch grübelig. also ich kann Crysis auf mittlerwen details ohen probleme zocken aber wow versackt total runtergestellt auf 320x200 resolution im 25er icc raid auf unspielbare 2fps


----------



## teroa (11. Oktober 2010)

schnatze schrieb:


> DAS macht mich allerdings auch grübelig. also ich kann Crysis auf mittlerwen details ohen probleme zocken aber wow versackt total runtergestellt auf 320x200 resolution im 25er icc raid auf unspielbare 2fps


hööö wat denn dat für ne auflösung da hat ja mein handy mehr...


----------



## Lari (11. Oktober 2010)

Zum Glück spielt die Grafik nur eine kleine Nebenrolle, wenn es um Spielspaß geht 
Natürlich ist World of Warcraft von der Grafik her altbacken, aber ich erinnere mich an den Release. Kurz vorher kam Everquest 2, grafisch besser, aber ruckelte wie sau. Da war WoW deutlich angenehmer.

Zum Thema Community A ist besser als Community B (in diesem Falle Aion):
http://forums.eu.aiononline.com/eu/showthread.php?t=15381

In dem Thread kann man sehen, wie sich eine komplette Fraktion selbst ausgebootet hat durch Streit, Flame und Kiddy-Verhalten. Es gibt sie also nicht nur in WoW... bin mal gespannt, wann das bei den Spielern ankommt. Ich glaube ja nie :-/


----------



## MCBBOYIV (11. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> es ging mir ja mehr um allgemein das ich denke das Echtzeit-Reflektionen auch mit dx 9 machbar sind ...obs so ist ka...
> ich spiel ja die beta im dx11 modus...
> 
> ja klar ist es nen aufwand aber das soolte es doch mittlerweile wert sein blizz sieht doch werden immer mehr spieler (auch wenns nur im asiatischen raum steigt,aber trotzdem) und bei dem was blizz schon eingenommen hat könnte mann sowas machen habne doch mehr als 1000..
> und das blizz nie die grafikhuren sind ist auch jedem klar wenn mann sich aktuel starcraft 2 ansieht oder diablo 3..



Echtzeit-Reflektionen sind mit DX9 nicht möglich.

Klar hat Blizz eingenommen ohne ende, aber auch ohne ende ausgegeben und jede Firma gehts darum so viel wie möglich zu verdienen und so wenig kosten auszu geben wies nur geht.
Da scheinbar 12 millionen Menschen die Grafik gut finden lohnt es sich auch nicht dran rum zu experementieren. 
Ist wie bei vielen Getränken oder Kochrezepten die dan da rum probieren und es versuchen zu verkaufen
aber keiner nimmts an entweder weils anders ist wie gewohnt oder weils nicht schmeckt.

ein großer teil könnteWoW nicht mehr spielen weil deren PC vllt es nicht schafft das alles grafisch zu verarbeiten, vorallem dan in den Raids und BGs


----------



## Esda (11. Oktober 2010)

Seh ich auch so, dass Spielspaß >>> Grafik ist... 
wenn ich tolle Grafik sehen will, schau ich halt nen Film oder spiel PS3.


----------



## MCBBOYIV (11. Oktober 2010)

schnatze schrieb:


> DAS macht mich allerdings auch grübelig. also ich kann Crysis auf mittlerwen details ohen probleme zocken aber wow versackt total runtergestellt auf 320x200 resolution im 25er icc raid auf unspielbare 2fps




LoL wie auch immer du das machst und was fürn PC du da hast ka... vllt zu viele addons?

WoW ist auch ein sehr Komplexes Spiel zwar Grafisch nicht so aufwendig wie Crysis keine frage ist echt nen Super Optik aber WoW ist um ein ganzes stück Komplexer.
Dazu kommen die Addons die leute sich draufballern die ganz schön Russurcen fressen.

aber ausneugier sag mal deine PC komponenten

Vllt hast ja auch Beweisbilder mit aktuellem Datum z.b. Fraps^^


----------



## teroa (11. Oktober 2010)

MCBBOYIV schrieb:


> ein großer teil könnteWoW nicht mehr spielen weil deren PC vllt es nicht schafft das alles grafisch zu verarbeiten, vorallem dan in den Raids und BGs




gute rechner gibs schon für nur knapp 500 euro..also zählt die ausrede nicht...




Lari schrieb:


> Kurz vorher kam Everquest 2, grafisch besser, aber ruckelte wie sau. Da war WoW deutlich angenehmer.



jo klar weil keiner den rechner hatte um es in max zu spiele eq2 war seiner zeit etwas vorraus...


----------



## schnatze (11. Oktober 2010)

na ja kannst mir das schon ruhig glauben. dachte auch das es an addons liegt, hab die deshalb auch komplett gelöscht bis auf bartender udn trotzdem nur wenig fps.. keine ahnung woran das lag. und es sit echt nur im 25er. den 10er kann ich ohne probleme zocken. config is eigentlich auch ok
NVIDIA GeForce GT220
2Gb Ram
Intel Dualcore 3,06 GhZ

aber meine Windows Xp SP2 installation ist halt schon verdammt alt. und freier plattenplatz ist auch nur so 15GB. hab nur leider meine recovery CD nicht mehr deshalb trau ich mich keine neuinstallation. 

und so viele addons hatte ich auch nit drauf...bartender xperl wim atlas atlasloot auctioneer und postal


----------



## Lari (11. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> jo klar weil keiner den rechner hatte um es in max zu spiele eq2 war seiner zeit etwas vorraus...


Wieviel Sinn es macht ein Spiel so auf den Markt zu bringen, dass es auf einem üblichen PC kaum spielbar ist, ist fraglich 
Wenn ich die Wahl habe, ein MMORPG zu spielen, dann nehm ich doch das, was auf meinem Rechner garantiert läuft. Hätte Everquest damals eine gescheite Lokalisierung gehabt und akzeptable Performance, wäre WoW niemals so eingeschlagen und Everquest 2 hätte heute deutlich mehr Spieler.

Der Start eines MMOs ist maßgebend für den Erfolg


----------



## teroa (11. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Wieviel Sinn es macht ein Spiel so auf den Markt zu bringen, dass es auf einem üblichen PC kaum spielbar ist, ist fraglich



is ja net das 1 mal das solch nen spiel kommt.



schnatze schrieb:


> na ja kannst mir das schon ruhig glauben. dachte auch das es an addons liegt, hab die deshalb auch komplett gelöscht bis auf bartender udn trotzdem nur wenig fps.. keine ahnung woran das lag. und es sit echt nur im 25er. den 10er kann ich ohne probleme zocken. config is eigentlich auch ok
> NVIDIA GeForce GT220
> 2Gb Ram
> Intel Dualcore 3,06 GhZ




du hast nur 2gb ram ....
und davon abgesehn hats du ne exterem schwache GK...

testmässig mit wow lich king (stand 3.2.0) 
[url="http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,696904/Geforce-GT-220-im-Test-Nvidias-DirectX-101-Grafikkarte/Grafikkarte/Test/?page=10%20"]220gt lich king
[/url]


----------



## Lari (11. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> is ja net das 1 mal das solch nen spiel kommt.



Diese Spiele hatten auch alle mäßigen Erfolg


----------



## MCBBOYIV (11. Oktober 2010)

schnatze schrieb:


> na ja kannst mir das schon ruhig glauben. dachte auch das es an addons liegt, hab die deshalb auch komplett gelöscht bis auf bartender udn trotzdem nur wenig fps.. keine ahnung woran das lag. und es sit echt nur im 25er. den 10er kann ich ohne probleme zocken. config is eigentlich auch ok
> NVIDIA GeForce GT220
> 2Gb Ram
> Intel Dualcore 3,06 GhZ
> ...




Hmm

Ja ne glaubs dir schon nur ist das halt echt seltsam

Mein rechner:
Nvidia GeForce GT260+
2GB Ram 1666FSB
und AMD 4X 3GhZ

Und hab alles oben Plus WoWTewak und dennoch meine 80-120 FPS je nach dem

War sind meine Werte höher aber mit deinem müsste das schon locker Flüssig möglich sein, da muss irgend was fehlerhaft sein vorallem bei diesen Einstellungen die du machst.

Für ne Neuinstallation kann ich gern Helfen =)


----------



## MCBBOYIV (11. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> gute rechner gibs schon für nur knapp 500 euro..also zählt die ausrede nicht...
> 
> 
> Doch das gilt nicht jeder ist Berufstätig ist erwachsen und hat mal eben das Geld locker
> wen du nen dicker bonze bist kannst denen ja alle mal nen PC spendieren...


----------



## Ulkhor (11. Oktober 2010)

Benihime schrieb:


> Das erste was Blizzard machen sollte, ist die Engine zu optimieren, es kann nicht sein das ich bei einem fast 6 Jahre altem Spiel mit weniger als 60 fps rumgurken muss und bei Aion konstant 110 fps habe.


du bist dir aber schon im klaren darüber, daß das menschliche Auge nur 50 Bilder pro Sekunde (fps) wahrnehmen kann, oder?!



Esda schrieb:


> Spielspaß >>> Grafik


jepp



teroa schrieb:


> is ja net das 1 mal das solch nen spiel kommt.


und das macht es sinnvoller noch eines rauszubringen?


----------



## schnatze (11. Oktober 2010)

na ja. WoW belegt nur 800MB - 1GB davon. es ist noch genügend platz nach oben hin offen. und so schlecht ist die GT220 nun auch wieder nicht... oder etwa doch. andere games die wesentlich fettere effekte haben. physics und transparenz und spiegel fx die spiel ich sogar mit antialiasing und da läufts...


----------



## MCBBOYIV (11. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> is ja net das 1 mal das solch nen spiel kommt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das reicht für WoW 4 Mal in normalfall, Extrem schwach ist was ganz anderes...


----------



## Chirogue (11. Oktober 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Mal umgekehrt gefragt, könntest du dauerhaft mit jemandem eine Partnerschaft eingehen die/der ein super Aussehen hat, aber den IQ einer Scheibe Toast?
> 
> 
> Mit untoten Grüßen...






optimaler vergleich!


----------



## schnatze (11. Oktober 2010)

MCBBOYIV schrieb:


> teroa schrieb:
> 
> 
> > gute rechner gibs schon für nur knapp 500 euro..also zählt die ausrede nicht...
> ...


----------



## teroa (11. Oktober 2010)

MCBBOYIV schrieb:


> Das reicht für WoW 4 Mal in normalfall, Extrem schwach ist was ganz anderes...



das wären dann knapp 8 frame pro wow^^...



schnatze schrieb:


> Danke. Ich arbeite Vollzeit, lebe aber trotzdem auf Harz 4 Niveau weil meine Frau krank ist und nicht arbeiten kann, muss noch ein Kind von meinem Gehalt versorgen. Für mich sind 500 Euro richtig viel asche..... ich glaub hier weiß einer nicht was geld wirklich wert ist.



naja das ist ebend deutschland...


----------



## MCBBOYIV (11. Oktober 2010)

schnatze schrieb:


> ame='MCBBOYIV' date='11 October 2010 - 14:10' timestamp='1286798785' post='2858039']
> 
> 
> Danke. Ich arbeite Vollzeit, lebe aber trotzdem auf Harz 4 Niveau weil meine Frau krank ist und nicht arbeiten kann, muss noch ein Kind von meinem Gehalt versorgen. Für mich sind 500 Euro richtig viel asche..... ich glaub hier weiß einer nicht was geld wirklich wert ist.



Ich hoffe man hat mich nicht falschverstanden ich meinte ledeglich das es sich nicht jeder leisten kann mal eben 500 euro fürn PC hinzublättern

den Teroa meinte



teroa schrieb:


> gute rechner gibs schon für nur knapp 500 euro..also zählt die ausrede nicht...
> 
> 
> und das kann eben nicht jeder


----------



## MCBBOYIV (11. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> das wären dann knapp 8 frame pro wow^^...
> 
> 
> 
> naja das ist ebend deutschland...



Aha in andern ländern ist es einfacher oder wie? XD also ka diese kommentare sind irgend wie daneben


----------



## teroa (11. Oktober 2010)

MCBBOYIV schrieb:


> Aha in andern ländern ists einfacher? XD



was interessieren mich andere länder ???


----------



## MCBBOYIV (11. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> was interessieren mich andere länder ???



Muss es ja nicht aber du sagtest nach dem er seine Schlimme Lage klarstellt und es sich nicht leisten kann nen 500 euro pc einfach mal so eben zu kaufen

"naja das ist eben Deutschland" erstens gehts auch bissele Einfühlsamer wen jemandem so scheiße geht und zum anderen klang es als wen andere Länder besser dran wären.

naja ist nicht böse gemeint nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## teroa (11. Oktober 2010)

MCBBOYIV schrieb:


> Muss es ja nicht aber du sagtest nach dem er seine Schlimme Lage klarstellt und es sich nicht leisten kann nen 500 euro pc einfach mal so eben zu kaufen
> 
> "naja das ist eben Deutschland" erstens gehts auch bissele Einfühlsamer wen jemandem so scheiße geht und zum anderen klang es als wen andere Länder besser dran wären.
> 
> naja ist nicht böse gemeint nicht falsch verstehen.




das war eigentlich nur auf das ""Danke.Ich arbeite Vollzeit, lebe aber trotzdem auf Harz 4 Niveau" bezogen...


----------



## knochenhand (11. Oktober 2010)

bei dem ganzen fps wahn vergessen viele das das menschliche auge sehr beschränkt ist.

25fps füssiges bewegtes bild
mehr ist nicht wahr nehmbar, bei 50fps absolut flimmerfrei mehr ist nicht, ist auch nur bei extrem schnellen hell dunkel wechseln nötlig.
mehr ist nur geld scheiderei um fortschritt vor zu gauckeln.

farben

mehr 12mio verschiedene, kann das Geheirn ganicht unterscheiden und auch nur dann, wenn es trainiert ist,
und ca 1000 verschiedene graustufen sind unterscheidbar.

das man, anstellen der grafik von 16bit auf 32bit ist nur auf grund der daten kompression sichtbar, ohne kompression wäre da kein unterschied.

und schuss endlich hat das auge nur rezeptoren für rot ,grün und blau...
die ersten beiden sind sehr stark ausgeprägt um den roten apfel auf grünen grass nicht zu übersehen,
blau ist recht schwach, es reicht schießlich, wenn man erkennt wo der himmel oder das wasser sind.

aber wenn man keine ahnung hat kann man ja erstmal so richtig die zähne aus einander reißen.

mfg


----------



## teroa (11. Oktober 2010)

knochenhand schrieb:


> 25fps füssiges bewegtes bild
> mehr ist nicht wahr nehmbar, bei 50fps absolut flimmerfrei mehr ist nicht, ist auch nur bei extrem schnellen hell dunkel wechseln nötlig.
> mehr ist nur geld scheiderei um fortschritt vor zu gauckeln.



manche leute kommen ja nicht mal auf 25 fps---darum ging es eher in den letzen post..


----------



## MCBBOYIV (11. Oktober 2010)

knochenhand schrieb:


> bei dem ganzen fps wahn vergessen viele das das menschliche auge sehr beschränkt ist.
> 
> 25fps füssiges bewegtes bild
> mehr ist nicht wahr nehmbar, bei 50fps absolut flimmerfrei mehr ist nicht, ist auch nur bei extrem schnellen hell dunkel wechseln nötlig.
> ...



Jop darum gings gar nicht gerade um 50fps oder mehr es ging ledeglich um leute die unter 25 FPS haben
daher wer grad die zähne weit auseiander reißt bist du^^


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Oktober 2010)

gott sei dank macht die grafik noch kein gutes spiel aus
meine meinung.
kein mmorpg im stil von wow wird je an wow herankommen.
genau so wie es nie einen GTA killer geben wird.


----------



## schnatze (11. Oktober 2010)

joa. 25 fps sind für mich schon ausreichend und auf jeden fall gut spielbar. aber mit teilweise 0.6 frames pro sekunde bin ich halt nur ne belastung für den raid und mein dmg sinkt auf 50% von dem was ich sonst leisten kann. werde bei gelegenheit mal n wow system auf ner zeiten platte aufsetzen und schauen obs eventuell am zerschossenen os liegt.

und zum harz4 thema:
joa is schon arg kacke den ganzen tag arbeiten zu müssen und letztendlich nicht mehr zu haben als jemand der nicht arbeitet. aber ich gehe ja arbeiten, obwohl mir das nicht mehr bringt als 200 eur freibetrag der auch für den lebensunterhalt verpufft. also den einzigsten luxus den wir uns leisten is nen wow abo. lol. so sachen wie nen PC für 500 EUR spaaren wir uns wirklich vom mund ab. und das ist keine redensart. da gibts mal nen monat nur nudeln mit soße und wir sind der sache 50 euro näher... um mal zu verdeutlichen was 500 euro so sind :-) der kommentar "das ist halt deutschland" seh ich gar nichtmal negativ. irgendwo stimmt das. letztendlich sind es die menschen die sozailhilfe zum lebensinhalt machen und denen es nichts ausmacht auf staatskosten zu leben. sieht man ja zu genüge in talkshows und so. aber da hab ich kein bock drauf. ich geh lieber arbeiten und versorge meine familie aus eigener tasche, obwohl ich das selbe ziel über den staat erreichen würde ohne zu arbeiten. aber ich bin halt kein assoziales arschloch...es gibt menschen die wirklich auf die sozialgelder angewiesen sind. wie z.b. meine frau wenn sie mich nicht hätte... aber hey das is ja alles offtopic... forget about it..


----------



## Kuisito (11. Oktober 2010)

ich glaub wir sind vom thema abgekommen.

Von Graphik zu Hartz IV?


----------



## Tikume (11. Oktober 2010)

schnatze schrieb:


> na ja kannst mir das schon ruhig glauben. dachte auch das es an addons liegt, hab die deshalb auch komplett gelöscht bis auf bartender udn trotzdem nur wenig fps.. keine ahnung woran das lag. und es sit echt nur im 25er. den 10er kann ich ohne probleme zocken. config is eigentlich auch ok
> NVIDIA GeForce GT220
> 2Gb Ram
> Intel Dualcore 3,06 GhZ
> ...



Sorry, aber ich hab ne ältere Krücke und kann im Raid normal spielen und dabei noch dazu Fraps laufen lassen.
Kauf Dir halt nochmal ein WIndows und mach den kram mal neu.


----------



## Zossy85 (11. Oktober 2010)

MCBBOYIV schrieb:


> Echtzeit-Reflektionen sind mit DX9 nicht möglich.



Echtzeit Reflektionen gibt es schon seit mehreren Jahren...
Kaum ein aktuelles Spiel unterstütz DX 10 und noch weniger unterstützen aktuell DX 11 aber Echtzeit-Reflektionen gibt es trotzdem in fast jedem Spiel der letzten 5 Jahre

Warum also grad WoW DX11 für Wasserreflektionen voraussetzt ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Zossy85 (11. Oktober 2010)

knochenhand schrieb:


> 25fps füssiges bewegtes bild




Ein Film läuft mit 24 Bildern die Sekunde und wirkt für die meisten Menschen flüssig weil die einzelnen Bilder verschwommen sind und es dadurch flüssig wirkt.
Eine Art BLUR effekt.

Ein Spiel mit 25 FPS sollte eigentlich für jeden dessen Gehirn/Augen gut funktionieren nicht flüssig laufen denn dort wird nichts verschwommen sondern jedes Bild ist gestochen Scharf und deswegen ruckelt es auch noch.

Ausserdem ist noch immer jeder Mensch unterschiedlich und grad im Bereich von 20 - 60 FPS erkennt jeder was anderes.

Ich für meinen Teil habe bei Spielen erst mit ca. 60 FPS ein absolut flüssiges Bild vor Augen.
Grad bei Konsolenspielen ist das gut zu bemerken denn dort ist die FPS Zahl konstanter als auf dem PC und Spiele die mit 30FPS laufen wirken etwas langsamer als Spiele mit 60FPS

Und jeder der dies anzweifelt sieht halt die Welt nicht wie ich sie sehe!


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> gute rechner gibs schon für nur knapp 500 euro..also zählt die ausrede nicht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe nochnie so eine Sinnfreie ausrede gesehen als ob JEDER mal 500Euro hat... jemand der nurn Kleines taschengeld kriegt vllt 20-30 Euro im Monat und davon gehen 13 im Monat für WoW drauf der spart net auchnoch 500 Euro Zusammen damit er sich für nen Grafisch gutes WOW nen Neuen Rechner holen kann.

An den einen der meinte er kann Crysis auf Mittel zocken ohne Probs und in den Niedrigsten einstellungen WoW nicht, aehm.. lol? Vllt mal DSL kaufen und stöpsel das 56k Modem raus.. oder deaktiviere mal alle 500 Addons wovon mind 470 nur Spaß addons sind wie das Allseitsbeliebte (seid 3 jahren netmehr gesehene) BÄM!!! Addon.


----------



## schnatze (11. Oktober 2010)

na ja das sind alles definitionen die von mensch zu mensch unterschiedlich sind. also ich finde auch das fps von 25-30 schon flüssig sind. es ist wohl richtig das du fps bis 60 mitbekommst, trotzdem ist ne fps anzahl von 30 noch ertragbar. alles was unter 25 fps geht wirkt dann langsam wie seitlupe weil man halt wirklich diesen diashow effekt bekommt.

der unterschied zwischn 30fps-> 60 fps ist halt sehr wesentlich geringer als von 30fps->20 fps - in den oberen bereichen reist es da nicht mehr viel raus. und alles was über 65fps rausgeht ist einfach nur performance buffer.


----------



## teroa (11. Oktober 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Habe nochnie so eine Sinnfreie ausrede gesehen als ob JEDER mal 500Euro hat... jemand der nurn Kleines taschengeld kriegt vllt 20-30 Euro im Monat



gibt doch genug schülerjobs meines wissens nach


----------



## schnatze (11. Oktober 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> An den einen der meinte er kann Crysis auf Mittel zocken ohne Probs und in den Niedrigsten einstellungen WoW nicht, aehm.. lol? Vllt mal DSL kaufen und stöpsel das 56k Modem raus.. oder deaktiviere mal alle 500 Addons wovon mind 470 nur Spaß addons sind wie das Allseitsbeliebte (seid 3 jahren netmehr gesehene) BÄM!!! Addon.



Der eine4 hatte schon geschrieben das er nur ein paar addons verwendet, diese auch gelöscht hat. und dsl hat mit der fps recht wenig zu tun...


----------



## schnatze (11. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> gibt doch genug schülerjobs meines wissens nach



trotzdem gibts auch noch menschen die sich schon 10 studnen am tag den arsch aufreissen und trotzdem keine kohle haben. eben weils dumme arschlöcher sind die keinen anständigen job haben und bekommen . haha.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (11. Oktober 2010)

ich werf einfach mal assassines creed in den raum: grafik schön bling bling aber nach 20min ist die spielmechanick ausgelutscht und langweilig


----------



## Shadowed (11. Oktober 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ich habe Aion den Testmonat gespielt, irgendwann gabs keine Quests mehr und es Wurde zum Grinder, die Community hat mich auch angepisst die leute ham viel geflamed usw, zudem musste mal nicht denken das Aion ne Bessere Comm hat, ganz einfach wow hat eine Größere.. natürlich siehste viel schlechtes, aber genau das ist der Punkt, die Guten flamen halt net im chat von denen Hörste nix, nur in Gilden da merkste es, auch in Raids mal echt man regt sich über nen raid oft auf weil 2-3 leute nerven.. der rest ist aber entweder total nett oder redet halt wenig - ist okey.
> 
> Aion lockt eben nur mit Grafik, der Content ist wenig bis Garnicht da, und meiner ansicht nach kann jemand der ein MMO nur nach der Grafik wählt niemand sein den man als "Nettes Community" mitglied kennen lernt.. da dieser vermutlich nen Kleines Grafik kiddie ist was nur Rumflamed.
> 
> ...



Aha... dann überleg erst mal wie alt WoW is und wie alt Aion... zudem, du hast Aion EINEN Monat testweise gespielt... und durch diesen einen Monat erlaubst du dir ein Urteil über Aion?! (WTF) Außerdem... lass mich raten, der Monat war in der Beta oder gleich zu / nach release? Da brauchst dich nich wundern warum da fast nur geflamed wurde im chat, des waren die ganzen WoW idioten die Aion auch testeten, des wirst du mit sicherheit nicht abstreiten können denn ich war in der halben Beta aktiv und kurz nach Release auch noch. Meiner meinung nach solltest du erst Aion beurteilen wenn du es mindestens ein halbes Jahr gespielt hast und zwar jetzt erst und nich in der Beta oder zu Release.



Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> ich werf einfach mal assassines creed in den raum: grafik schön bling bling aber nach 20min ist die spielmechanick ausgelutscht und langweilig



Ist doch bei Mafia 2 und GTA 4 genau so...


----------



## Captn.Pwn (11. Oktober 2010)

Shadowed schrieb:


> Ist doch bei Mafia 2 und GTA 4 genau so...



war ja nur ein beispiel 

grafik ist eben nicht ales


----------



## Shadowed (11. Oktober 2010)

schnatze schrieb:


> na ja kannst mir das schon ruhig glauben. dachte auch das es an addons liegt, hab die deshalb auch komplett gelöscht bis auf bartender udn trotzdem nur wenig fps.. keine ahnung woran das lag. und es sit echt nur im 25er. den 10er kann ich ohne probleme zocken. config is eigentlich auch ok
> NVIDIA GeForce GT220
> 2Gb Ram
> Intel Dualcore 3,06 GhZ
> ...



1. Bring den Arbeitsspeicher mal auf 3Gb (mehr als 3Gb machen bei nem 32bit System keinen Sinn), besser gleich, wenn möglich auf Win 7 64bit mit mehr Ram (vorgesorgt)
2. Lösch dein BS und installier es ganz neu, update Windows gleich mit auf *Service Pack 3*

Und dann schau noch mal.


----------



## MCBBOYIV (11. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Echtzeit Reflektionen gibt es schon seit mehreren Jahren...
> Kaum ein aktuelles Spiel unterstütz DX 10 und noch weniger unterstützen aktuell DX 11 aber Echtzeit-Reflektionen gibt es trotzdem in fast jedem Spiel der letzten 5 Jahre
> 
> Warum also grad WoW DX11 für Wasserreflektionen voraussetzt ist mir ein Rätsel.




 DX11 erlaubt Echtzeitreflektionen von bewegten Dingen wie Chars etc. Die DX9 Reflektionen auf dem neuen Wasser sind nur "fake", sie sind vorberechnet. Die DX11 Reflektionen sind hingegen "real". 
Besser kann ichs nicht erklären...

Man sollte vielleicht auch noch erwähnen, dass der DX11 Client im Schnitt 20% mehr FPS generiert als der DX9 Client. Das liegt daran, dass die Graka für Berechnungen herangezogen wird, die in DX9 nur auf der CPU geschehen und diese wird von WoW bekanntlich absolut bescheiden ausgenutzt. Eine charmante Lösung wie ich finde. 

Die Frames per Second sind in Cata mit DX9 übrigens etwas geringer als bisher, da sich die gesamte Engine optisch weiterentwickelt hat. PCGH hat diese ganzen Dinge lang und breit getestet.


----------



## MCBBOYIV (11. Oktober 2010)

Shadowed schrieb:


> 1. Bring den Arbeitsspeicher mal auf 3Gb (mehr als 3Gb machen bei nem 32bit System keinen Sinn), besser gleich, wenn möglich auf Win 7 64bit mit mehr Ram (vorgesorgt)
> 2. Lösch dein BS und installier es ganz neu, update Windows gleich mit auf *Service Pack 3*
> 
> Und dann schau noch mal.



Ich hoffe dir ist bewusst das XP32Bit nur 2GB einer anwendung geben kann. Wegen des bei 32-Bit-OS begrenzten Adressraumes sind aber nur etwa 3,5 GB sichtbar / nutzbar und wie du sagtest auch schwachsinn mehr zu kaufen.
Sag ich nur damit das auch geklärt ist und keiner fragen muss hä Warum?^^


----------



## Haszor (11. Oktober 2010)

Wie schon so oft gesagt wurde WILL Blizzard keine großartige Grafik haben damit es auf jeder alten Kiste mit Hamsterantrieb läuft. Das ist eine Geschäftsidee die scheinbar gut einschlägt wenn man sich die 12 Millionen Abonenten anschaut.


----------



## Shadowed (11. Oktober 2010)

MCBBOYIV schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dir ist bewusst das XP32Bit nur 2GB einer anwendung geben kann. Wegen des bei 32-Bit-OS begrenzten Adressraumes sind aber nur etwa 3,5 GB sichtbar / nutzbar und wie du sagtest auch schwachsinn mehr zu kaufen.
> Sag ich nur damit das auch geklärt ist und keiner fragen muss hä Warum?^^



1. ... besser gleich, wenn möglich auf Win 7 64bit mit mehr Ram (vorgesorgt) <- Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (11. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich Spiele wie Assassin's Creed oder Crysis spiele, finde ich eine gute Grafik irgendetwas zwischen "nice to have" und "must have". Bei Spielen wie WoW, Diablo, Warcraft 3, Age of Empires (also bei Rollen- bzw. Strategiespielen) ist eine gute Grafik für mich definitiv nur "nice to have". Hauptsache, der Rest des Spiels schafft es, mich zu begeistern.

Und ich bin mir sicher nicht der Einzige zu sein, dem die Grafik bei Spielen nicht das Wichtigste ist. Deswegen gibt es immernoch Leute, die WoW spielen (um dann auch mal die Frage des TE zu beantworten).


----------



## MCBBOYIV (11. Oktober 2010)

Shadowed schrieb:


> 1. ... besser gleich, wenn möglich auf Win 7 64bit mit mehr Ram (vorgesorgt) <- Jetzt verstanden?




Naja dan kann er gleich fast nen neuen PC kaufen, den er sich wie er schon sagte leider nicht leisten kann
und die Komplikationen nicht zu denken ob Win 7 mit dem PC läuft.
Weil der neuste ist der Rechner ja nicht den er hat =)

was nicht böse gemeint ist.


----------



## Hordewikinger (11. Oktober 2010)

ausserdem is die wow grafik einzigartig und genial sieht nie so standard langweilig aus wie die ganzen andern online dinger


----------



## Kuisito (11. Oktober 2010)

Genial, der Thread hat schon 13 Seiten 







geflame. zum teil jedenfalls.


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Oktober 2010)

Shadowed schrieb:


> Aha... dann überleg erst mal wie alt WoW is und wie alt Aion... zudem, du hast Aion EINEN Monat testweise gespielt... und durch diesen einen Monat erlaubst du dir ein Urteil über Aion?! (WTF) Außerdem... lass mich raten, der Monat war in der Beta oder gleich zu / nach release? Da brauchst dich nich wundern warum da fast nur geflamed wurde im chat, des waren die ganzen WoW idioten die Aion auch testeten, des wirst du mit sicherheit nicht abstreiten können denn ich war in der halben Beta aktiv und kurz nach Release auch noch. Meiner meinung nach solltest du erst Aion beurteilen wenn du es mindestens ein halbes Jahr gespielt hast und zwar jetzt erst und nich in der Beta oder zu Release.



Als ob ich nen Dummes MMO wie Aion nen Halbes jahr Spielen muss um zu wissen das es Kcke ist.. fürn Halbes jahr Reicht der Content ja netmal und nein es war net nach Release es war diesen Februar 1 Monat lang also bis März..

Und nein ich kann sehr wohl abstreiten das alle Flamer WoWler sind, da diese nämlich erst jetzt wo ich auch gespielt habe in Aion anzutreffen waren behaupte ich mal das die MÖGLICHERWEISE von WoW kommen, aber dann inzwischen Aion'ler sind... ist also auch egal wo Her sie kommen sie bleiben ne Schlechte Community... vllt haben davon auch einige getestet aber die Kamen nicht Zwangsläufig von WoW.. und wie ichs schon sagte die WoW community ist genau so "Erwachsen" wie alle anderen auch.. es gibt Deutliche unterschiede.. aber bei nem Beliebten MMO wie WoW mit vielen Spielern sieht man eben auch überall die Flamenden WoWler in allen Foren.. nen Spiel was nur 200 Leute hat da sieht man ja auch nie Wen. Deshalb gibts da aber trotzdem den Gleichen prozentsatz an Flamern und Kiddies, bei Aion meiner ansichtnach sogar mehr.. denn wenn ich in WOW in den Startgebieten usw bin treffe ich eig nur Nette leute.. maximal bei den Raids wird geflamed... in Aion standen überall kleine Flamer rum (leute die ihren Shop da aufgestellt haben und nicht hey komm her sondern "Hier Kaufen ihr Hurensöhne" zudem ist es ja Wohl eher Warscheinlich das nen MMO was nix auser Grafik zu bieten hat (Aion) die ganzen Grafik Kiddies beherbergt.. in WoW ist es Grafik für leute die es Mögen und der Rest ist gameplay.. und es gibt auch Rollenspielserver usw, dort sind Kaum bis Garkeine Kiddies.. denn die Fühlen sich dort nicht Wohl.


Und nochwas.. Aion soll ein MMO sein, warum gibt es dann Einzelspielerinstanzen? Totaler Schwachsinn, damit unterstützen die Entwickler das alleine Rumgimpen und anflamen aller Leute die einem nicht Passen.


----------



## Staypuft (11. Oktober 2010)

weiss net ob es schon jmd gesagt hat aber...


grafik von guild wars schön und gut ABER, das läuft dann auch nur auf neueren rechner....wow kann man halt im gegenzug auf "fast" jedem pc zum laufen bringen und hat daher auch so viel spieler..


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (11. Oktober 2010)

Pro328 schrieb:


> Viele leute spielen WoW wegen dieser Comic Grafik !



Sorry, aber das ist weder Comicgrafik noch Cellshading, oder sonstiger Spass. Das ist mittlerweile einfach schlecht. Und ich glaube nicht dass jemand wegen der Grafik WoW spielt. Und ich spiele es auch.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Oktober 2010)

MCBBOYIV schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dir ist bewusst das XP32Bit nur 2GB einer anwendung geben kann. Wegen des bei 32-Bit-OS begrenzten Adressraumes sind aber nur etwa 3,5 GB sichtbar / nutzbar und wie du sagtest auch schwachsinn mehr zu kaufen.
> Sag ich nur damit das auch geklärt ist und keiner fragen muss hä Warum?^^


Hier sollte man aber nicht vergessen das WoW nicht das einzige ist was läuft, sondern auch das Betriebssystem ansich plus einige Programme die im Hintergrund laufen. Wenn du insgesamt also nur 2GB hast, dann sind vielleicht für WoW "nur" noch ca. 1,2 - 1,5 GB übrig. Wer also gerne viele und noch speicherhungrige Addons nutzt, kann von 3GB durchaus profitieren.
Aber selbst mit einem 64bit-Betriebssystem heist das noch lange nicht das es bei einem Spiel was bringt. Das müsste auch in 64bit programmiert sein. Aber welches ist das schon? WoW definitiv nicht.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (11. Oktober 2010)

Gameplay > Grafik
Wer spielt heute nicht noch gerne ältere Spiele, die von 2000 sind oder noch älter, weil das Gameplay und Spielprinzip einfach super sind. Bsp. Arcanum, ein super Rollenspiel mit einer fesselnden Story und einer guten Charakterentwicklung, aber eben einer scheiß Grafik, da es recht alt ist. Es macht mir immer wieder Spaß, nur die Grafik hindert mich oft, es mehrere Stunden am Stück zu zocken. 
Zudem finde ich, dass WoW doch eine recht gute Grafik hat. Auch in der Classicwelt, auch wenn diese von 2004 ist, sieht sie doch recht gut aus (bsp Mulgore). Und mit jedem Addon wurde die Grafik (nur in den neuen Gebieten), umso schöner.
Jetzt mit Cata wird die alte Welt ja auch überarbeitet und die Grafik hoffentlich auch. Denke, dass sich die WoW Grafik dann doch mit anderen Spielen noch recht gut messen läßt. 

Übrigens, GW 2 und Star Wars Online werden auf jeden Fall besucht, nur mein WoW Abo werde ich nicht kündigen, da ein Ausflug dorthin immer wieder die Abogebühr wert ist, sollte es auch nur für 2 - 3 Stunden pro Woche sein.


----------



## Zossy85 (11. Oktober 2010)

MCBBOYIV schrieb:


> DX11 erlaubt Echtzeitreflektionen von bewegten Dingen wie Chars etc. Die DX9 Reflektionen auf dem neuen Wasser sind nur "fake", sie sind vorberechnet. Die DX11 Reflektionen sind hingegen "real".
> Besser kann ichs nicht erklären...



Ja das ist bei WoW so geregelt.... warum weiß wohl niemand denn Echtzeitreflektionen gibt es schon seit mehren Jahren.

Schonmal Half Life 2 gespielt?
Dort wird auch im Wasser alles gespiegelt egal ob Gegner und Spieler... in Echtzeit und das Spiel ist von Anno 2004, also zur Blütezeit von DX9

Das hat also nichts mit DX11 zutun.
Deswegen ist es für mich wirklich unverstädnlich was das mit DX11 bei WoW zutun hat.


----------



## Shadowed (11. Oktober 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Als ob ich nen Dummes MMO wie Aion nen Halbes jahr Spielen muss um zu wissen das es Kcke ist.. fürn Halbes jahr Reicht der Content ja netmal und nein es war net nach Release es war diesen Februar 1 Monat lang also bis März..
> 
> Und nein ich kann sehr wohl abstreiten das alle Flamer WoWler sind, da diese nämlich erst jetzt wo ich auch gespielt habe in Aion anzutreffen waren behaupte ich mal das die MÖGLICHERWEISE von WoW kommen, aber dann inzwischen Aion'ler sind... ist also auch egal wo Her sie kommen sie bleiben ne Schlechte Community... vllt haben davon auch einige getestet aber die Kamen nicht Zwangsläufig von WoW.. und wie ichs schon sagte die WoW community ist genau so "Erwachsen" wie alle anderen auch.. es gibt Deutliche unterschiede.. aber bei nem Beliebten MMO wie WoW mit vielen Spielern sieht man eben auch überall die Flamenden WoWler in allen Foren.. nen Spiel was nur 200 Leute hat da sieht man ja auch nie Wen. Deshalb gibts da aber trotzdem den Gleichen prozentsatz an Flamern und Kiddies, bei Aion meiner ansichtnach sogar mehr.. denn wenn ich in WOW in den Startgebieten usw bin treffe ich eig nur Nette leute.. maximal bei den Raids wird geflamed... in Aion standen überall kleine Flamer rum (leute die ihren Shop da aufgestellt haben und nicht hey komm her sondern "Hier Kaufen ihr Hurensöhne" zudem ist es ja Wohl eher Warscheinlich das nen MMO was nix auser Grafik zu bieten hat (Aion) die ganzen Grafik Kiddies beherbergt.. in WoW ist es Grafik für leute die es Mögen und der Rest ist gameplay.. und es gibt auch Rollenspielserver usw, dort sind Kaum bis Garkeine Kiddies.. denn die Fühlen sich dort nicht Wohl.
> 
> ...



Bitte schreibst doch nich so ein Müll xD, wo hat denn WoW ne "Erwachsene" Comm im vergleich zu Aion? AUWEIA ich kenn WoW schon seit weit vor TBC und weis somit was ne gute ist aber das was hier jetzt WoW spielt is alles andere als ne gute und Gameplay?! Bitte wo hat denn WoW noch gameplay... das einzige was man in wow jetzt macht ist doch eh nur noch Daylies, Raiden und Twinks leveln... wenn du das unter Gameplay verstehst dann frag ich mich wirklich wie lang du schon Singleplayer und Onliner sielst, das mit den netten leuts in low lv gebieten... naja wenn man da mal wen trifft was meistens nicht so ist. Das mit dem Itemshop in Aion... keiner zwingt dich da was zu kaufen und auserdem kann man des auch melden... wenn dus nich machst is das deine Sache aber dann reg dich auch nich drüber auf!

*PS:*
Singleplayer instanzen machen durch aus Sinn, nur weil du den Sinn nich verstehst heißt das noch lang nich das sie keinen Nutzen haben und das, wie du schreibst, rumgimpen & flamen wird da durch NICHT unterstüzt, das entsteht durch was ganz anderes. Ahso... du vergleichst immer noch WoW mit Aion... ein altes mit einem Neuen MMO?! Ehm ja...


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Oktober 2010)

Shadowed schrieb:


> Bitte schreibst doch nich so ein Müll xD, wo hat denn WoW ne "Erwachsene" Comm im vergleich zu Aion? AUWEIA ich kenn WoW schon seit weit vor TBC und weis somit was ne gute ist aber das was hier jetzt WoW spielt is alles andere als ne gute und Gameplay?! Bitte wo hat denn WoW noch gameplay... das einzige was man in wow jetzt macht ist doch eh nur noch Daylies, Raiden und Twinks leveln... wenn du das unter Gameplay verstehst dann frag ich mich wirklich wie lang du schon Singleplayer und Onliner sielst, das mit den netten leuts in low lv gebieten... naja wenn man da mal wen trifft was meistens nicht so ist. Das mit dem Itemshop in Aion... keiner zwingt dich da was zu kaufen und auserdem kann man des auch melden... wenn dus nich machst is das deine Sache aber dann reg dich auch nich drüber auf!
> 
> *PS:*
> Singleplayer instanzen machen durch aus Sinn, nur weil du den Sinn nich verstehst heißt das noch lang nich das sie keinen Nutzen haben und das, wie du schreibst, rumgimpen & flamen wird da durch NICHT unterstüzt, das entsteht durch was ganz anderes. Ahso... du vergleichst immer noch WoW mit Aion... ein altes mit einem Neuen MMO?! Ehm ja...



DU hast echt so Null ahnung... wie ich schon 100mal gesagt habe siehste immer nur den Schlechten Teil der COmmunity.. jmd der net Flamed und mit allem Zufrieden ist schreibt nunmal kaum bis garnicht in FOren.. in Foren siehste nur die Trolle..


Edit: Außerdem gibt es Genug MMOS die Mehr content und ne Bessere Comm als Aion zu Bieten haben, warum sind diese gegen WoW damals gescheitert? Sie hatten weniger Content als WoW.. was hat Aion draus gelernt? Man kann in Punkto Content mit WoW net mithalten vorallem inzwischen netmehr einholen, aber - man kann sie in der Grafik Toppen, damit hat Aion von anfang an geworben.. und sollte da net irgendwann mal sonen Patch kommen wodurch noch viele SHading und sonnen und Wettereffekte usw kommen und allgemeine Texturüberarbeitungen? Tjoar.. zeigt auch lieber Machen sie die Grafik noch besser als Content rein zu Packen, es mag Content vorhanden sein aber nicht annähernt soviel wie in WoW.. vllt grademal soviel wie in Vanilla (Classic) WoW.. und soweit ich weiß soll in Aion pvp ganz gut sein.. WoW versucht aber nie nen PvP spiel zu sein, der Hauptaugenmerk liegt bei PvE, irgendwie schade für mich.


----------



## Jariel1994 (11. Oktober 2010)

/sign an die meisten Kommis hier, möchte aber was zu GW2 sagen, wenn es so genial wird wie es im Moment aussieht (schaue mir jedes Video dazu an ) dann werde ich von Wow zu GW2 wechseln, nicht nur wegen der bombastischen Grafik, sonder auch die Kampftechnik, die Storys eines jeden einzelnen Spielers, die dynamische Welt, die geilen Event und die verdammt geil ausschauenden Fähigkeiten der KLassen etc. etc...

MFG


----------



## Galjun (12. Oktober 2010)

Die meistverkauften Spiele sind diese Top Grafik Shooter und keine MMOs..

Vielen MMOler fehlt bei Shootern die spieldauer, da man spätestens an einem Wochennende fast jedes Ballergame durch hat(Kampagne).
Bei den Shooter Spieler, wird in MMO/RPGs zuviel gelabert, zuviel Story, zuviel Text. Hier muss noch ein Multiplayer part überzeugen.. freischaltbare Waffen Ausrüstung, Spielerrrangliste.

Wenn ich ein Ballegame kaufe, will ich Explosionen und ballern und kein gelaber anhören oder irgendwelche meterlange Texte lesen müssen...die Grafik sollte natürlich auch Top sein.
Wenn ein LKW in die Luft fliegt dann aber so richtig, Hollywood Kinofilm feeling.

Ich weiss nicht wie euer bekanntenkreis ist, Arbeitstelle, Schulhaus, aber ich kenne absolut niemand der was mit MMO oder RPGs anfangen kann, wenn die Leute was zocken dann ist es:
GTA, Halo, Crysis, Call of Duty, Battlefield, Left for Dead, selten sogar Mass Effect.

Die MMO Community ist generell anders, wir labern gerne in den Hauptstätten, mit unseren Gildenkollegen, diskutieren über Talente, naja hauptsache viel blablabla, haben ja anscheinend nix besseres im leben zu tun, neben WoW gammeln wir noch in WoW Forum rum.
Hat man doch mehr im Leben zu tun als nur WoW und erscheint nur zu den Raids, sonst ist man offline, wird man von den Gildenmitglieder dumm angemacht, warum man nicht so oft online ist und nur zu den Raids erscheint.
RL Freunde scheint ja keiner zu haben, ich soll also mehr mit meinem Ingame Kumpels hängen als mit den RL kollegen? 
Wozu? auf irgend eine weise für Raid vorbereiten?
In einem Counterstirke Clan evlt, da hat man Trainingstage und Clanwars... aber was will ich in WoW wenn es nicht zum Raiden ist?
Mounts, Pets und Erfolge farmen? Was will ich damit? Stunden für nix investieren nur damit mein Charakter gut aussieht? Das überlasse ich den Mädels 

Stellt euch mal vor in einem Egoshooter fängt einer an zu chatten: "hallo Leute, was ist eure Lieblingsfraktion?" "also ich finde die USArmy cool weil die schönere Waffen haben als die Russen"
"Das ist meine lieblingsmap, eure auch?" "Der Explosionsraidus der Frag Granate ist auch nicht so gross wie ich gedacht habe" "Wow, schaut wie detailliert sie die Hubschrauber gemacht haben"
"Hallo antwortet mal einer" (Der spieler hat 1 Kill und ist 25x gestorben)
Vom Server gekickt.


----------



## marielol (12. Oktober 2010)

die grafik soll genau so bleiben, den der comicstyle ist einzigartig.

und btw eq2 WAR UND IST DER GRÖßTE SCHROTTHAUFEN AUF ERDEN(oh, ja ich mag caps).

aion hat rein garnix ausser ne teilweise gute grafik zu bieten die aber teilweise massiv schlechter aussieht als die von wow, siehe die bilder auf seite 5 oder was das war


----------



## teroa (12. Oktober 2010)

marielol schrieb:


> und btw eq2 WAR UND IST DER GRÖßTE SCHROTTHAUFEN AUF ERDEN(oh, ja ich mag caps).



zu schwer,zu viel zu tun,zu viel klassen,zu viel fraktioenn ,no free epix ..stimmt ist schrott"""


----------



## Deregond (12. Oktober 2010)

Also ich weiss ja nicht, aber ich finde SW:TOR (welches der TE als Beispiel für gute Grafik nutzt), hat dafür dass es über 5 Jahre nach WoW erschienen ist eine ziemlich ääh... bescheidene Grafik. (Soll jetzt kein gebashe sein, werde das Spiel selbst auch antesten  )


----------



## Manitu2007 (12. Oktober 2010)

ganz einfache antwort:

Scheiß auf Grafik, der Funfaktor ist das entscheidene

Ich spiele heute noch für mein Leben Gerne Zelda aufm SNES wieso? Nicht wegen der Grafik sonder weil das Spiel einfach Geil ist und Konsolenfreaks wissen wovon ich rede. Gibt noch andere klassiker doch davon versteht die Grafik verwöhnte Jugend von Heute nix. Ich wollt alles Realistisch und echt wie möglich haben, ich habt nichtmal ansatzweise nen plan davon was es heißt bei einem Spiel spaß zu haben.

Anderes Beispiel: Ein Brettspiel "Die Siedler  von Cantan" gibts etliche "Erweiterungen" von und man kann das Länger als Monopoly Risiko zusammen Spielen (insider:  ich sag nur "Schafdealer"^^)

mfg


----------



## Lari (12. Oktober 2010)

Puh, fangen wir mal an...



KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Als ob ich nen Dummes MMO wie Aion nen Halbes jahr Spielen muss um zu wissen das es Kcke ist.. fürn Halbes jahr Reicht der Content ja netmal und nein es war net nach Release es war diesen Februar 1 Monat lang also bis März..


Ich bezweifle ganz stark, dass du in dem Monat das Endgame erreicht hast. Wie lange braucht man in WoW um den Content bis zum Endgame durchzuspielen?  Davon ab hast du in aller Regel in WoW zu Beginn eines Addons Hero-Instanzen die zum Content zählen, die mit dem meistern des ersten Raids von Content zu Daily-Gefarme degradiert werden. Also relativ fix besteht der Content in WoW aus einem bzw. jetzt mit Cataclysm zwei halben Raids, Dailys, Achievements und... wenn man denn will PvP. Aion steht dem entgegen mit täglichen Keep-Raids, Instanzen, Dailys. Der Unterschied ist nicht so groß wie du es gerne hättest. Der Fokus ist nur ein anderer.



> Und nein ich kann sehr wohl abstreiten das alle Flamer WoWler sind, da diese nämlich erst jetzt wo ich auch gespielt habe in Aion anzutreffen waren behaupte ich mal das die MÖGLICHERWEISE von WoW kommen, aber dann inzwischen Aion'ler sind... ist also auch egal wo Her sie kommen sie bleiben ne Schlechte Community... vllt haben davon auch einige getestet aber die Kamen nicht Zwangsläufig von WoW.. und wie ichs schon sagte die WoW community ist genau so "Erwachsen" wie alle anderen auch..


Da geb ich dir ausnahmsweise recht.


> es gibt Deutliche unterschiede.. aber bei nem Beliebten MMO wie WoW mit vielen Spielern sieht man eben auch überall die Flamenden WoWler in allen Foren.. nen Spiel was nur 200 Leute hat da sieht man ja auch nie Wen.


Schlag mich tot, wenns nicht stimmt, aber die Zahlen die ich in Verbindung mit Aion sehe sind 3,5 Millionen. Keine Ahnung obs stimmt, aber die Server sind voll. 


> Deshalb gibts da aber trotzdem den Gleichen prozentsatz an Flamern und Kiddies, bei Aion meiner ansichtnach sogar mehr.. denn wenn ich in WOW in den Startgebieten usw bin treffe ich eig nur Nette leute.. maximal bei den Raids wird geflamed... in Aion standen überall kleine Flamer rum (leute die ihren Shop da aufgestellt haben und nicht hey komm her sondern "Hier Kaufen ihr Hurensöhne" zudem ist es ja Wohl eher Warscheinlich das nen MMO was nix auser Grafik zu bieten hat (Aion) die ganzen Grafik Kiddies beherbergt.. in WoW ist es Grafik für leute die es Mögen und der Rest ist gameplay.. und es gibt auch Rollenspielserver usw, dort sind Kaum bis Garkeine Kiddies.. denn die Fühlen sich dort nicht Wohl.



Und hier erzählst du absoluten Blödsinn 
Ich kenne beide COmmunitys, da beide Spiele in Ordnung sind. Momentan spiele ich Aion und habe dort einen mittlerweile Level 34 Jäger, also kenne ich die "Startgebiete". Ich habe noch nie einen solchen Shop gesehen, wie du ihn beschreibst. Desweiteren gibt es keine Flamerei in Instanzen, im Gegensatz zu WoW unterhält man sich sogar noch beim Spielen. Es begrenzt sich nicht auf "Hi" und "bb". Man wartet auf andere Spieler vor der Instanz und mault nicht rum, dass es nicht schnell genug geht. Wipe? Kein Problem. In WoW darf man sich in aller Regel direkt was anhören.
Aion hat deutlich mehr zu bieten als Grafik, nämlich Elite-Gebiete, eine Menge Instanzen, Crafting und all das, was man eben in einem MMO hat.




> Und nochwas.. Aion soll ein MMO sein, warum gibt es dann Einzelspielerinstanzen? Totaler Schwachsinn, damit unterstützen die Entwickler das alleine Rumgimpen und anflamen aller Leute die einem nicht Passen.


Warum es die Einzelspielerinstanzen gibt? Sie helfen beim Leveln, sie erzählen eine Geschichte. Was war denn das Phasing nach Unterstadt in WotLK? Im Prinzip nichts anderes. In WoW ein super Feature, in Aion Bockmist? Ich bitte dich...

Ich frage mich, was Leute dazu bewegt, sich so über ein Spiel auszulassen, was sie kaum gespielt haben.


----------



## MasterCrain (12. Oktober 2010)

Seit wann ist Unterstadt ne Instanz? Phasing hin oder her vergleicht doch nicht Äpfel mit Birnen


----------



## Lari (12. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Unterstadt ne Instanz? Phasing hin oder her vergleicht doch nicht Äpfel mit Birnen



Du bist dort im Laufe der Quest alleine mit NPCs und prügelst dich durch die Mobs in Unterstadt.
Mir wurde gesagt, dass dort auch andere Spieler sein können, aber ich hab die Quest zweimal gemacht, zweimal war ich alleine.

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man ein ähnliches Feature in WoW toll finden kann, aber in Aion es als kontraproduktiv bezeichnet. Und versteh mich nicht falsch, ich fand die Unterstadt-Quest toll


----------



## Mystikar (12. Oktober 2010)

was einige noch nicht in Betracht gezogen haben ist schlicht und einfach die Tatsache, das diese Grafik ein Markenzeichen von WOW ist, es ist so gewollt und Blizzard wird den Teufel tun und da ein komplettes redesign vornehmen, wozu auch ? Jeder der irgendwo ein Screen/Video sieht weiß sofort: Ah, WoW! Also hat Blizzard sein Ziel erreicht und mit der Grafik einen sehr hohen Wiedererkennungswert geschaffen, was in der Marktwirtschaft im Ranking gleich nach Werbung kommt


----------



## Norua (12. Oktober 2010)

Wurde Minecraft eigentlich schon erwähnt?^^


----------



## schäubli (12. Oktober 2010)

Die Grafik ist doch ganz ordentlich.
Lieber einfach und ordentlich als toll und total doof für den Pc


----------



## Shelung (12. Oktober 2010)

Jeder der sich mit der grafik von wow beschäftigt sollte sehen das die grafik in wotlk TOP ist.

Wärhend es in classic noch bitter ist.


Der grafik stiel von wow ist comic und nicht anime glänz glänz china farming style. Aber der comic style ist sehr sehr gut. Wer auf max stellt in wotlk und dann mal herumläuft gerade in der nähe von wasser fühlt sich wohl^^.



Kleiner urlaubs tipp: Boreaniche tundra zu den murlocs. Dort ins wasser und zu den orcas. WHY? Spätestens wenn du sie attackst machen sie ECHTE wahlgesänge


----------



## floppydrive (12. Oktober 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn du sie attackst machen sie ECHTE wahlgesänge



Wusste gar nicht das die zu einer Partei gehören


----------



## Nicorobbin (12. Oktober 2010)

Beispiel:

Final Fantasy 7.
Bester Teil der Reihe obwohl die Grafik schon ab 8 wesentlich besser ausschaut.
Die Story und die Charachktere reissen einfach alles raus.


----------



## Lari (12. Oktober 2010)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> 
> Final Fantasy 7.
> Bester Teil der Reihe obwohl die Grafik schon ab 8 wesentlich besser ausschaut.
> Die Story und die Charachktere reissen einfach alles raus.





Shelung schrieb:


> Der grafik stiel von wow ist comic und nicht anime glänz glänz china farming style.



Nicrorobbin, wie konntest du dieses argumentative Meisterstück bloß übersehen? 

In weiser Voraussicht: Dies war Ironie.


----------



## esox2 (12. Oktober 2010)

Grafik ist nicht alles, und das ist auch gut so. Gerade in Zeiten in denen ein Spiel direkt als "super über ober toll" angepriesen wird, weils neue Maßstäbe bzgl. der Grafik setzt. Gemerkt hab ich das vor allem bei Crysis. Die Grafik ist wirklich atemberaubend, aber das wars. Länger als vier Stunden hab ich es nicht gespielt, weil mir einfach zu öde wurde. 
Blizzards Spiele waren noch nie für ihre tolle Grafik bekannt. Aber sie halten sich trotzdem über viele Jahre hinweg in ihrem Genre an der Spitze, egal wie alt die Grafik auch wird. Die besten Beispiele dafür sind wohl Diablo 2 als auch Starcraft. Uralte Spiele, deren Grafik nie besonders war, aber die einfach alles andere richtig gemacht haben und ihre Community selbst nach vielen Jahren noch bei der Stange halten. So wird bzw. verhält es sich ja jetzt schon mit WoW. Wenns mir Spaß macht und es noch Server gibt, würde ich WoW auch noch in 10 Jahren spielen, weils einfach ein gut gemachtes Spiel mit hoher Langzeitmotivation ist. Egal wie alt die Grafik dann auch ausschauen mag!


----------



## Kaostrasza (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss den meisten hier ebenfalls recht geben. 
Sicherlich hat WoW nicht die allerbeste Grafik, aber mir persönlich ist das egal, denn diese Grafik und der Comic Stil gehören einfach zu WoW. Und ich habe anno dazumal auch viele RPGs aufm SNES gespielt und ich spiele sie immer wieder gern, einfach weil die Story mir gefällt, weil es Spaß macht und es einen bewegt.
Wer nen Grafik-Fetisch hat wird mit WoW vllt nicht glücklich werden, aber ich denke viele Andere lieben das Game weil es so ist, wie es ist. ^-^


----------



## Nasrem (12. Oktober 2010)

Grafikpracht ist zwar ganz schön aber des nutzt dir nix wennde wie schon öfter gesagt nen etwas betuchten Rechner hast. Ein Beispiel: Du zockst nen Game mit supergenialer Grafik und wennde alleine Unterwegs bist läufts auf maximalen Grafikeinstellungen bei dir Flüssig, dann das böse Erwachen du hast die Maximalstufe erreicht bist in nem Raid und freust dich Schon auf die Schöne Umgebung der Raidinstanz, doch als der erste Kampf losgeht Ruckelts wie aus eimern, da dein Computer die Masse an Informationen und darzustellenden effekten überfordert du musst also die Grafik runterschrauben bis in den Keller um überhaupt auf halbwwegs Spielbare 20 Bilder pro Sekunde zu kommen, mit der Tollen Grafikpracht der Raidinstanz ist es dann natürlich dahin da du mit Diashow den Raid net unterstützen kannst.
Faktum ne Megagrafik nutzt dir garnix wenn dein Rechner nicht fähig ist die Masse an Informationen zu verarbeiten die er bekommt.

Bei WoW wird ein sehr breites Grafikspektrum angeboten im Durchschnitt kannste WoW auch heute noch mit nem 4 - 5 Jahre altem Rechner Zocken ver such das ma mit einem der Neueren MMORPG's ich sag nur Diashow lässt grüßen da der Rechner wahrscheinlich schon bei den niedrigsten einstellungen in die Knie gehen würde. Und außerdem unter Ultraeinstellungen und mit ca. 50-100 Addons aufm Rechner zwingt WoW derzeit sogar Tripple-SLI/Tripple-Crossfire Systeme in die Knie. Nicht schlecht wenn man bedenkt das WoW immerhin mehr als 5 Jahre aufm Buckel hat.


----------



## Lari (12. Oktober 2010)

Nasrem schrieb:


> Und außerdem unter Ultraeinstellungen und mit ca. 50-100 Addons aufm Rechner zwingt WoW derzeit sogar Tripple-SLI/Tripple-Crossfire Systeme in die Knie. Nicht schlecht wenn man bedenkt das WoW immerhin mehr als 5 Jahre aufm Buckel hat.



Nicht schlecht?
Wenn eine Engine an ihre Grenzen stößt, dann würde ich es nicht auf den Rechner abwälzen


----------



## <<NôGô>> (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann als MMO-Tipp mal "Tera" in den Raum werfen.
Habs auf der Gamescom gesehen und angespielt. Ist bisher super aber soweit ich informiert bin noch nichmtal in der Beta.
Mag mich aber auch irren 

So Long...


----------



## Haggelo (12. Oktober 2010)

@ galjun 


ich spiele MMORPGs und shooter


----------



## mrjohnson (12. Oktober 2010)

Das WoW trotz veralteter Grafik-Engine so erfolgreich ist spricht für Blizzard und ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht der anderen Entwicklerstudios.


----------



## Deadwool (12. Oktober 2010)

Auf der einen Seite ist es schon so dass es auf die Grafik nicht lange ankommt wenn man ein Computerspiel über längere Zeit spielt. WoW war schon veraltet als ich es vor 5 Jahren zum ersten mal anspielte. Aber nach kurzer Zeit gewöhnte ich mich daran und die einfache Grafik wurde genauso zu meiner Welt wie vorher das damalige Grafikwunder Half Life 2, oder Morrowind, welches zumindest von den Landschaften her deutlich besser daherkam als das Blizzard MMO.

Auf der anderen Seite ist es auch so dass WoW nicht wegen der angeblich "zeitlosen" Comicgrafik so langlebig und beliebt ist. Es ist nicht mal mal wegen dem Spiel selbst und seinen Möglichkeiten allein. Wenn man das Phänomen WoW analysiert kommt man zu Schluss dass es zu einem Grossteil am sozialen Netzwerk liegt das sich langjährige Spieler aufgebaut haben. Man will nicht weg weil man viele Leute kennt. Deswegen haben es Konkurenten so schwer. Deswegen würde auch ein zweites Facebook oder ein zweites Twitter scheitern. Deswegen hat es auch Microsoft so schwer Google den Rang abzulaufen. All diese Plattformen haben eins gemeinsam. Sie waren die ersten die richtig erfolgreich wurden. Und der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier. Wieso auf etwas anderes wechseln wenn hier die ganzen Freunde sind ?


----------



## Haggelo (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die meisten WoW nurnoch wegen der masse an Spielern spielen. 
Das Spiel ist teilweise verbugt und eigentliche Spielinhalt ist schnell ''durchgespielt'', aber durch die masse an Spielen und die möglichkeit jeden Tag jmd neues zu treffen, z.b. im pvp reizt viele.


----------



## Ambushed (12. Oktober 2010)

guck dir mal die aktuellen Videos hier auf buffed zu der WOW Cata Beta an. Da wurde grafisch wieder etwas aufgeholt... gerade bei den Zaubereffekten sah das schon ganz nett aus...

Und ich mag den WOW-Knuddel-Zeichentrick Look!!!


----------



## Metadron72 (12. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die meisten WoW nurnoch wegen der masse an Spielern spielen.
> Das Spiel ist teilweise verbugt und eigentliche Spielinhalt ist schnell ''durchgespielt'', aber durch die masse an Spielen und die möglichkeit jeden Tag jmd neues zu treffen, z.b. im pvp reizt viele.




pvp reizt in wow die wenigsten, einfach weils fürs pvp echt bessere games gibt...
und schnell durchgespielt ist es von einem nicht hardcore gamer (z.b. mit familie) sicher nicht


----------



## Knallkörper (12. Oktober 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Ach bleibt doch in eurem WoW Sandkasten und werdet glücklich. Immer das selbe mit der WoW community




mal ne ernst gemeinte frage... bist du dumm oder so?


----------

